# Fritzz 2015 Thread



## HibboTronic (15. November 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob hier auch weiter Leute sind, welche sich das neue Fritzz 2015 zulegen. 

Gruß, 
Fabian


----------



## Tobias_B. (15. November 2014)

Hi,

mein Fritzz SL kommt Anfang Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (15. November 2014)

hey,

mein Fritzz Race soll in der 7 kW kommen.

Bin schon neidisch, die Farbe vom SL ist schon geiler ;-)


----------



## Tobias_B. (15. November 2014)

Sagen wirs so, es wird in der KW 7 produziert, halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich dass es dann auch in der Woche kommt.


----------



## HibboTronic (15. November 2014)

natürlich nicht, aber ich hoffe das das ding so schnell kommt wie möglich, ohne Fully ist es doch schlimmer als ich erwartet habe


----------



## StereoUser (15. November 2014)

Ich warte auch auf ein Fritzz Race, finde die Farbe übrigens ziemlich geil und ist mir fast lieber als das Sl 
Mal schauen, wanns denn kommt. Bei Ende Januar, wie es angegeben ist, bleibts ja bestimmt nicht.


----------



## HibboTronic (15. November 2014)

ne die Farbe finde ich vom Race auch ganz Geil nur ist es ungewohnt von schwarz auf knallig. ich persönlich finde halt die sram Ausstattung vom SL besser


----------



## DeMischel1985 (15. November 2014)

Find das fritzz 27,5 race auch super, bin mir nur total unschlüssig was die rahmengröße angeht mit meinen 1,89 und SL von 89cm. hat da jemand erfahrungen oder ist die geo des fritzz komlmett neu+


----------



## Tobias_B. (15. November 2014)

denkt an den Thread wenn eure Bikes da sind und ladet Fotos hoch! 

Hier ist meins:


----------



## HibboTronic (15. November 2014)

Hast du das schon bekommen? :-X


----------



## sodele (15. November 2014)

Mehr Fotos bitte .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (16. November 2014)

ne, des war von den Cube Dealer Days, ist aber mein Foto.


----------



## StereoUser (16. November 2014)

Wie fährt sichs denn


----------



## Tobias_B. (16. November 2014)

Ich bins nicht wirklich gefahren, weils mir für die MTB Tour denke ich zu viel Federweg war, hab bloß Fotos gemacht und freu mich es dann zum ersten mal im Frühjahr zu testen.


----------



## HibboTronic (16. November 2014)

Aber schön mal ein Foto zu sehen was nicht aus dem Katalog ist. Leider habe ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit gefunden um auf die Eurobike zu fahren.


----------



## Tobias_B. (16. November 2014)

wo hast dus den bestellt und zu welchem preis?


----------



## HibboTronic (16. November 2014)

ich habs bei mir in Bochum beim Händler bestellt und noch das letzte bekommen  Preis steht noch nicht genau fest weil noch diverse Änderungen gemacht werden sobald es da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoUser (16. November 2014)

Ich hatte es zwei Tage nach der Eurobike beim lokalen Händler bestellt. Preis haben wir auch noch nicht genau festgelegt, aber ändern werde ich vorerst nur Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## HibboTronic (16. November 2014)

Bei mir gibt es auch nur andere Reifen Rock Razor und Magic Mary, hinten kommt die 180er weg und dafür ebenfalls eine 203er Scheibe und LSR Laufräder


----------



## StereoUser (17. November 2014)

Laufräder sind mir vorerst zu teuer, will erstmal sehen wie die Verbauten sich schlagen  
Ich denk ne Magic Mary kommt bei mir auch ans Vorderrad. Diese Hayes Bremse sagt mir gar nix, aber erstmal testen und dann meckern 
Naja und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die Reverb wirklich brauche...


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

die Reverb werde ich erstmal testen, habe damit noch keine Erfahrung machen können


----------



## Tobias_B. (17. November 2014)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> die Reverb werde ich erstmal testen, habe damit noch keine Erfahrung machen können



die wird dich nicht enttäuschen : )


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

Ja ich bin mal gespannt ;-)


----------



## StereoUser (17. November 2014)

Ja Reverb ist an sich schon echt ne feine Sache... wird dir bestimmt gefallen. Meine Bedenken sind andere: der Verstellbereich 125mm ist echt nicht besonders groß und wenn mir der Sattel wegen der Vario letztendlich im Gesäß rumballert bin ich nicht begeistert. Mal ausprobieren. Weil wenn ich trotz Vario am Ende doch den Sattel hin und her stelle, ist mir das Gewicht zu schade.


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

Mal sehen ob ich morgen bei meinem Händler mal näheres raus bekommen kann wann das gute Stück endlich kommt ;-)


----------



## Tobias_B. (17. November 2014)

Das Gesamtpaket ist beim Fritzz unschlagbar finde ich, selbst Canyon und Radon haben da zu kämpfen. Das einzige was ich jetzt schon weiß was fliegt ist die Bremse! Kein Bock jedes Jahr die Flüssigkeit zu wechseln. XX1 Kurbel wie auf dem Prototypen und Syntace Carbon Lenker werden dann wahrscheinlich auch die normalen Parts ersetzen - natürlich nur wegen der Optik.


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

Ja das Gesamtpaket ist Top, aber man ist immer mit irgendwas unzufrieden! 

Ich überlege noch immer ob ich auf die Brakeforce One später umsteigen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (17. November 2014)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich morgen bei meinem Händler mal näheres raus bekommen kann wann das gute Stück endlich kommt ;-)




Das kann ich dir auch sagen, kann dir natürlich nichts garantiere, könnte sich auch noch verschieben : ) Ab KW 07


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir auch sagen, kann dir natürlich nichts garantiere, könnte sich auch noch verschieben : ) Ab KW 07
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336619


Aber bei dem Race in 18" steht 1.10.2014


----------



## Tobias_B. (17. November 2014)

Jop, das ist der "gewünschte" Liefertermin, in der Spalte ganz rechts steht dann das was am Ende rauskommt 2015-KW07


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

ah okay verstanden!


----------



## Tobias_B. (17. November 2014)

Jedenfalls, werden die Bikes noch gar nicht produziert sein, vermute ich. Kannst uns ja morgen mal Bericht geben was dein Händler gesagt hat.


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

Natürlich! Mein Händler hat eigentlich einen ganz guten Draht zu Cube verkaufen zum Großteil nur Cube. Werde ihn mal wieder bestechen das er da was rausfindet  

Soweit ich weiß soll das Fritzz in einer sehr kleinen Menge Produziert werden. Sind auch wohl schon alle ausverkauft wie ich erfahren habe.


----------



## Tobias_B. (17. November 2014)

verstehe, ja Fritzz sind komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## HibboTronic (17. November 2014)

Ich bin ja froh das ich noch eins bekommen habe mit viel mühe 

btw habe noch eine Boxxer hier rumfliegen ob die dem Fritzz steht?


----------



## HibboTronic (18. November 2014)

Moin,

hab heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen und er sagte mir wenn bei der Produktion nichts mehr dazwischen kommt sollte das Bike so um den 15.01. bei ihm im Laden ankommen.  Er sagte mir das Cube die Produktion bereits vorverlegt habe.

Ride On 

Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (19. November 2014)

StereoUser schrieb:


> Ja Reverb ist an sich schon echt ne feine Sache... wird dir bestimmt gefallen. Meine Bedenken sind andere: der Verstellbereich 125mm ist echt nicht besonders groß und wenn mir der Sattel wegen der Vario letztendlich im Gesäß rumballert bin ich nicht begeistert. Mal ausprobieren. Weil wenn ich trotz Vario am Ende doch den Sattel hin und her stelle, ist mir das Gewicht zu schade.


 
Dagegen kann man was machen, Reverb raus und gegen Moveloc 170 oder 200 tauschen. Die Reverb 125 bin ich 5 Monate gefahren bis die Moveloc kam. Zunächst hatten sich meine Bedenken mit der Reverb leider erfüllt, meine war damals im Auslieferungszustand bereits defekt. Die Ersatzstütze hat dann aber tadellos funktioniert, nur der Verstellbereich war für mich viel zu gering.


----------



## sodele (4. Dezember 2014)

und hat irgendjemand schon was neues zum Fritzz ?


----------



## Tobias_B. (4. Dezember 2014)

KW 7 - > KW 8


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Dezember 2014)

nichts neues im Moment :-(


----------



## StereoUser (4. Dezember 2014)

Nope, bei mir auch nicht - melde mich, wenns da ist


----------



## Tobias_B. (4. Dezember 2014)

hat sich bei auch genauso verzögert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (4. Dezember 2014)

hauptsache es ist zum Urlaub im März da und eingefahren ;-)


----------



## Tobias_B. (4. Dezember 2014)

könnte auch passieren, dass es nicht rechtzeitig da ist


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Dezember 2014)

Mach mich nicht schwach! 

THINK POSITIV!


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Dezember 2014)

Wobei ich aber in einem anderen Forum mal gelesen habe (Post von letzter Woche), dass das Fritzz zum 19/01/2015 ausgeliefert werden soll.


----------



## Tobias_B. (4. Dezember 2014)

hm, glaub ich nicht. Hab´s hier im Cube B2B schwarz auf weiß - würde mich aber freuen, für zum anschauen im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## rosterberg73 (5. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch das Fritzz Race in 16" bei meinem Örtlichen bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich es bekomme oder ob ich zu den unglücklichen gehöre, die keins mehr bekommen !


----------



## HibboTronic (18. Dezember 2014)

Oh die Zeit vergeht einfach nicht und neue Informationen kommen auch nicht. Oder weiß wer was neues?


----------



## Vincy (19. Dezember 2014)

*Testbericht: CUBE Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27,5*
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-cube-fritzz-180-hpa-sl-275/


----------



## HibboTronic (1. Januar 2015)

DUMMDIDUMM.... Wird so langsam Zeit.

Frohes neues an alle wartendenden Fritzzler.


----------



## AND_0ne8 (8. Januar 2015)

hey

warte auch auf das Race, sollte auch 7 KW da sein, hoffe das haut hin will es mir erstmal ins Wohnzimmer stellen
Sagt Bescheid  wenn es bei einem von euch da ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AND_0ne8 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo erstmal

Bin neu hier im Forum


----------



## HibboTronic (15. Januar 2015)

Die 3kW ist dann auch bald vorbei und hat schon jemand was genaues gehört wann die Böcke ausgeliefert werden sollen ?

Grüße


----------



## Tobias_B. (15. Januar 2015)

KW8


----------



## davedave (15. Januar 2015)

Kw 8


----------



## Tobias_B. (15. Januar 2015)

Hat sich anscheinend wieder um eine Woche verschoben. Ihr könnt auch mich fragen, dann gehts schneller ; )


----------



## HibboTronic (15. Januar 2015)

Soll sich mal lieber nach vorne verschieben ;-)


----------



## dermute (22. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,
das neue Fritzz 180 HPA Race sieht für mich auch sehr sehr interessant aus und steht recht weit oben auf meiner Auswahlliste fürs nächste Bike.
Die einzige echte Schwachstelle ist irgendwie die Bremse...
Aber was ich gar nicht einschätzen kann ist der LRS: "CUBE EX25.7, 20mm/X12, 584x25C tubeless-ready rim"
Ist der stabil? Was wiegt er? Wie ist denn die Innebreite? Von Cube bekomm ich per Mail irgendwie keine Antwort


----------



## HibboTronic (22. Januar 2015)

Hi der mute,
Ich werde die bremsen auch erstmal testen und wenn die scheisse sind fliegen die raus und brake force one kommt drauf. Und zum LRS kann ich auch nichts sagen werde da denke ich auf die mavic crossmax umsteigen


----------



## Tobias_B. (22. Januar 2015)

Ach gott, die fliegen bei mir sowieso -> xtr trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (22. Januar 2015)

Na bei mir würden die Guide RS Bremsen rein kommen, keine Frage 
Aber nen neuen LRS will ich nicht gleich noch kaufen, das wird zu teuer... daher die Frage ob man damit was anfangen kann?! Ansonsten muss es ein anderes Bike werden


----------



## StereoUser (23. Januar 2015)

Also Bremsen teste ich auch erstmal, aber wenn du dir sicher bist dass du die Guide reinmachst ist ja auch super 
http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?sc=0&cat=22&pid=81
Die Supra BH scheinen den Maßen & Aussehen nach die Felgen zu sein, den Rest am Laufrad hab ich auch noch nicht identifizieren können.
Generell gehe ich aber davon aus, dass da eher Stabilität als Gewichtsoptimierung im Vordergrund stand.


----------



## HibboTronic (26. Januar 2015)

Kleine info das Fritzz geht in der 8kW in Produktion, Auslieferung Ende 8kW Anfang 9kW.


----------



## dermute (26. Januar 2015)

Mein Händler sagte mir sein voraussichtliches Lieferdatum sei der 1. März


----------



## HibboTronic (26. Januar 2015)

Das sind jetzt infos die ich von meinem Händler bekommen habe, die er so von cube bekommen hat. Da das Fritzz ja nur in einer kleinen Menge produziert wird.


----------



## dermute (27. Januar 2015)

Ich wollt dir ja auch nichts unterstellen  Kommt ja auch fast aufs selbe Hinaus 
Mein einziger Händler hier ist Lucky Bike und die bekommen kein Fritzz in 22 Zoll. Sobald die ausgeliefert werden kann er wohl in anderen Filialen anrufen und das 22er von dort bestellen (falls vorrätig). Hoffentlich ist dann nicht schon alles weg,  wenn es nur in so kleinen Mengen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (27. Januar 2015)

Soweit ich weiss ist das cube bereits komplett ausverkauft, weiss halt nur nicht wie das mit ketten ist ob die welche haben


----------



## dermute (27. Januar 2015)

Ja bei Cube ist nichts mehr zu holen, das haben mir 2 Händler bestätigt. Bei Lucky Bike geht's eben über das deutschlandweite Filialnetz, aber Anfragen wollten sie noch nicht, da noch so viel Zeit ist.


----------



## Tobias_B. (27. Januar 2015)

wenn jemand je einen 18er in Race und ein SL braucht.. ich krieg noch 2 rein.


----------



## robertberlin (28. Januar 2015)

Hi, ich habe auch das Race vorbestellt und den Liefertermin mitte /ende Feb bekommen. Was mich mal interessieren würde ist wie viele von den eigentlich hergestellt werden?


----------



## HibboTronic (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gehört das das Fritzz nur 50mal produziert wird, aber ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Tobias_B. (29. Januar 2015)

Waaas


----------



## HibboTronic (30. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt keine Ahnung ob die info stimmt


----------



## Tobias_B. (30. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub derjenige ist falsch informiert, da kriegen wir als mittelgroßer Lokaler Händler schon 5 Stück


----------



## robertberlin (31. Januar 2015)

in berlin kommt das ding in keinem einzigen laden raus ...im online shop der berliner bike shop`s stand erst "wird bestellt" und jetzt ist das Fritzz ganz verschwunden........ich musste auch ne anzahlung leisten damit es überhaupt bestellt wird..............kla in berlin ist der bedarf an so einer art bike nicht sehr hoch aber trotzdem erstaunlich wie rar das angebot ist


----------



## HibboTronic (31. Januar 2015)

Fahrrad Meinhövel bietet z.b. auch das Fritzz an wissen aber gar nicht ob sie es überhaupt rein bekommen. 

Aber ich glaube nicht das die den Fehler machen werden wie beim hanzz und two15. Da haben sie damals auch Unmengen produziert und sind auf vielen bikes hängen geblieben.

Für ein neu entwickeltes bike muss erstmal geguckt werden wie die Nachfrage ist und dann kann man nochmal nach produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (31. Januar 2015)

Bietet an aber wei


HibboTronic schrieb:


> Fahrrad Meinhövel bietet z.b. auch das Fritzz an wissen aber gar nicht ob sie es überhaupt rein bekommen.
> 
> Aber ich glaube nicht das die den Fehler machen werden wie beim hanzz und two15. Da haben sie damals auch Unmengen produziert und sind auf vielen bikes hängen geblieben.
> 
> Für ein neu entwickeltes bike muss erstmal geguckt werden wie die Nachfrage ist und dann kann man nochmal nach produzieren.




Bietet an aber weiß nich ob ers bekommt? Das halt ich für sehr fragwürdig ^^ Wenn dann ist er auf der Warteliste, wenn ein Händler abspringt kriegt ers (vllt)


----------



## robertberlin (3. Februar 2015)

Hat wer ne Ahnung zur Hayes Radar? Ob es sich lohnt diese gegen ne XT oder Guide R zu wechseln??


----------



## HibboTronic (3. Februar 2015)

Ich werde die erstmal testen und wenn die murks sind werden die durch die brake force one ersetzt


----------



## stobimax (4. Februar 2015)

Das gute Stück wartet nur noch auf die Gabeln, momentan siehts so aus, als ob in KW 7oder 8 ausgeliefert wird...


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Februar 2015)

Das hört man doch gerne


----------



## Tobias_B. (4. Februar 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Das gute Stück wartet nur noch auf die Gabeln, momentan siehts so aus, als ob in KW 7oder 8 ausgeliefert wird...




Soso da ist schon einer wieder besser informiert als ich


----------



## stobimax (4. Februar 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Soso da ist schon einer wieder besser informiert als ich



...aber nur ein kleines bisschen


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Februar 2015)

Egal Hauptsache der Bock kommt endlich


----------



## sodele (15. Februar 2015)

Aussage gestern vom Händler KW9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (15. Februar 2015)

jop, so stehts bei uns auch drin.


----------



## HibboTronic (15. Februar 2015)

Ärgerlich, Freitag wo ich im laden war wars noch KW 8


----------



## stobimax (15. Februar 2015)

Klar isses ärgerlich, aber die eine Woche... zumal das von einigen Zulieferern abhängt. Die Reifen sind momentan für normale Kunden nicht lieferbar, die Gabel ist auch noch recht exklusiv...
In der Minute, in der das Rad in den ersten Läden auftaucht, stehts eh hier drin


----------



## Tobias_B. (15. Februar 2015)

Ich halt mich ran, könnte spannend werden!


----------



## stobimax (15. Februar 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Ich halt mich ran, könnte spannend werden!



...wenn du das auch wieder zuerst bekommst fahr ich persönlich vorbei und bring dir n Bier vorbei


----------



## HibboTronic (16. Februar 2015)

Ärgerlich ist nur das dass Wetter wieder top ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertberlin (17. Februar 2015)

egal welches Wetter ...direkt raus :-D


----------



## mathijsen (18. Februar 2015)

dermute schrieb:


> Aber was ich gar nicht einschätzen kann ist der LRS: "CUBE EX25.7, 20mm/X12, 584x25C tubeless-ready rim"
> Ist der stabil? Was wiegt er? Wie ist denn die Innebreite? Von Cube bekomm ich per Mail irgendwie keine Antwort





StereoUser schrieb:


> http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?sc=0&cat=22&pid=81
> Die Supra BH scheinen den Maßen & Aussehen nach die Felgen zu sein


Sämtliche als "CUBE" gelabelte Felgen kommen von Alexrims, das ist richtig. Die Angabe 584x*25C* sagt 25mm Innenbreite. Die Supra BH ist es aber nicht, da nicht tubeless-ready. Wäre auch schlimm, denn das ist ne uralte, sackschwere DH-Felge. Kommen eigentlich nur die Volar 2.5 oder die MD25 in Frage. Wobei ich nicht an die Volar glaube, denn geschweißte Felgen wird es in der Preisklasse wohl nicht geben. Alexrims sollen aber recht zuverlässig sein. Wer mit einem LRS-Gewicht von 2kg (schätze ich mal, da sicher einfachere Naben und unverjüngte Speichen verbaut werden) kein Problem hat, sollte damit seine Freude haben.



robertberlin schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Ahnung zur Hayes Radar? Ob es sich lohnt diese gegen ne XT oder Guide R zu wechseln??


Beim großen Austattungsvariantentest des ICB2 im Herbst war die Radar an der "Hayes-Konzern-Variante" (Sunringle LRS, Manitou-Federung, Hayes-Bremsen) verbaut. Sämtliche Tester zeigten laut Bericht sich wenig begeistert...


----------



## daviddave (18. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte nur mal erwähnen, dass auf den Felgen DT Swiss steht. ;-)


----------



## mathijsen (18. Februar 2015)

Es geht um das Modell, Schätzelein : http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/cube-fritzz-180-hpa-race-275-bluenblack-2015/
Beim SL sind die DT-Laufräder auch als solche spezifiziert.


----------



## daviddave (18. Februar 2015)

Oh. Wusste nicht, dass es um das Race geht


----------



## stobimax (18. Februar 2015)

daviddave schrieb:


> Oh. Wusste nicht, dass es um das Race geht



Bei den DT-Laufrädern rückt DT Swiss übrigens auch nicht raus, welche Felgen/Naben das eigentlich sind... aber die Felge vom SL-Modell sieht verdächtig nach der EX471 aus.


----------



## daviddave (18. Februar 2015)

Das sind die Komponenten von den DT Swiss:

Naben: DT350 Straightpull Centerlock
Speichen: DT Competition Straightpull black
Felgen: DT EX471 27,5"
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten


----------



## stobimax (18. Februar 2015)

daviddave schrieb:


> Das sind die Komponenten von den DT Swiss:
> 
> Naben: DT350 Straightpull Centerlock
> Speichen: DT Competition Straightpull black
> ...



Top, danke! Du hast mir den Anruf bei DT erspart 
Das sind die Felgen, die Aaron Gwin ohne Reifen in Leogang gerockt hat... die sollten halten. Und 350er Naben sowieso...


----------



## daviddave (18. Februar 2015)

Kein Problem


----------



## HibboTronic (18. Februar 2015)

Was LRS angeht werde ich wohl auf die Crossmax Enduro WTS von Mavic umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (18. Februar 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Was LRS angeht werde ich wohl auf die Crossmax Enduro WTS von Mavic umsteigen.



Kann man machen... da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben, aber es gibt leichtere, stabilere und vor allem günstigere Laufräder


----------



## HibboTronic (19. Februar 2015)

Stobimax hab sie von meinem alten Bock hier noch rumfliegen. Also warum nicht wieder benutzen.


----------



## HibboTronic (19. Februar 2015)

Hat von euch schon jmd im b2b gesehen obs jetzt bei kw9 bleibt?


----------



## Tobias_B. (19. Februar 2015)

nope, kw 10


----------



## mathijsen (19. Februar 2015)

Also bei jemandem, der einen solch aktuellen, sauteuren LRS von einem "alten Bock hier noch rumliegen" hat, frage ich mich, warum er sich nur die "Race"-Variante holt...


----------



## HibboTronic (19. Februar 2015)

Den LRS habe ich hier "rum liegen" weil ich meinen alten Bock letzte Tage verkauft habe und mir für das SL doch die mille an Kleingeld fehlt


----------



## mathijsen (19. Februar 2015)

War ja nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Joey12345 (19. Februar 2015)

Wie siehts denn aktuell mit Liefertermin für das SL in 20" aus?
Und kann jemand dazu was sagen:


DeMischel1985 schrieb:


> Find das fritzz 27,5 race auch super, bin mir nur total unschlüssig was die rahmengröße angeht mit meinen 1,89 und SL von 89cm. hat da jemand erfahrungen oder ist die geo des fritzz komlmett neu+


----------



## HibboTronic (19. Februar 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> nope, kw 10


Laut Tobias auf kw10 verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (20. Februar 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aktuell mit Liefertermin für das SL in 20" aus?
> Und kann jemand dazu was sagen:



Die Geometrie ist komplett neu. Manche Maße sind dem alten Fritzz zwar ähnlich, aber an sich ist das ein komplett neues Rad


----------



## milestone2 (20. Februar 2015)

Mein Händler hat mir jetzt die 11.KW bestätigt fürs race


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. Februar 2015)

bei mir steht noch kw 10 für das race und das sl


----------



## HibboTronic (21. Februar 2015)

Mir wurde am Freitag auch kW 10 mitgeteilt.


----------



## stobimax (21. Februar 2015)

Es kommt auch sicher in KW10, alleine weil das die einzige Woche ist, in der ich nicht da bin -.-


----------



## milestone2 (23. Februar 2015)

Wer es zuerst hat postet ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (23. Februar 2015)

In der Minute, in der es kommt, stehts hier drin


----------



## AND_0ne8 (23. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden fall


----------



## Tobias_B. (24. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

die Race Modelle tauchen bei mir im Rückstand nicht mehr auf, sieht so aus als werden die verschickt!


----------



## HibboTronic (24. Februar 2015)

Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Tobias_B. (25. Februar 2015)

Die Race Modelle sind aufm Weg


----------



## davedave (25. Februar 2015)

Laut unserem Händler kommen sehr wahrscheinlich unsere SL's Freitag den 27.


----------



## stobimax (25. Februar 2015)

davedave schrieb:


> Laut unserem Händler kommen sehr wahrscheinlich unsere SL's Freitag den 27.



Glaube ich nicht. Dafür müssten sie bei mir im System heute versendet werden... die Race-Modelle kommen definitiv, die SLs wohl erst nächste Woche!


----------



## HibboTronic (25. Februar 2015)

Wenn sie wirklich gestern raus sind müssten sie ja morgen, spätestens Freitag im laden sein


----------



## Tobias_B. (25. Februar 2015)

Ne, heute sind die ersten verschickt worden, wir dann wohl Freitag.


----------



## HibboTronic (25. Februar 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht über was die verschickt werden. Aber ein normales Paket Ist ja auch quasi am nächsten Tag da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (25. Februar 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Wenn sie wirklich gestern raus sind müssten sie ja morgen, spätestens Freitag im laden sein



Oooh sag sowas nicht... Die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich, und die der Lieferanten erst. Aber sobald die geliefert werden stehts hier


----------



## Tobias_B. (25. Februar 2015)

ich glaub die Strecke von Waldershof nach Bayreuth ist schon näher als Waldershof - LA


----------



## HibboTronic (25. Februar 2015)

Sobald das Paket nur in meinem Fahrradladen steht kommt der Anruf 

Wobei von Waldershof ins Ruhrgebiet ja auch ein Stück ist.


----------



## scapin24 (27. Februar 2015)

bis jetzt is no nix do ;-(


----------



## stobimax (27. Februar 2015)

Nächste Woche kommen ALLE Fritzz-Modelle! Grade die Lieferscheine bekommen...


----------



## HibboTronic (27. Februar 2015)

Na wenn du das sagst


----------



## milestone2 (27. Februar 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommen ALLE Fritzz-Modelle! Grade die Lieferscheine bekommen...


Dann hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt


----------



## Tobias_B. (1. März 2015)

Morgen gegen 10-11 Uhr kommt das erste Fritzz Race Modell, werd gleich ein Foto machen wenn ichs Aufbau


----------



## HibboTronic (1. März 2015)

In der Aktuellen Freeride ist ein kleiner Artikel über das Fritz SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (2. März 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auch sehr an dem Fritzz Race interessiert. Allerdings bräuchte ich wohl bei meiner Größe ein 22" Rahmen. Leider gibt´s bei meinem Händler nur bis 20". Hat irgend jemand von euch einen heißen Tipp, wo ich ein Fritzz in 22" bestellen kann?

Danke!


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. März 2015)

Erster


----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

Tobias du Schwein!


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. März 2015)

Grade fertig aufgebaut, Montagetechnisch eine reine Katastrophe, Schaltauge war defekt, Bremsattel konnte man nicht ausrichten etc.


----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

Ai


----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

Tobi, wie schauts den sonst mit der Qualität der Komponenten aus ? Sonst soweit alles ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (2. März 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin auch sehr an dem Fritzz Race interessiert. Allerdings bräuchte ich wohl bei meiner Größe ein 22" Rahmen. Leider gibt´s bei meinem Händler nur bis 20". Hat irgend jemand von euch einen heißen Tipp, wo ich ein Fritzz in 22" bestellen kann?
> 
> Danke!


 
Schreib mir mal...


----------



## AND_0ne8 (2. März 2015)

Zweiter


----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> Zweiter


Die Bremsleitung sieht ein bisschen kurz aus oder täuscht das nur?


----------



## AND_0ne8 (2. März 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung sieht ein bisschen kurz aus oder täuscht das nur?


Das täuscht nur auf dem Bild, hat genügend Spiel!


----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

Den remote für die float x ctd ist rechts am lenker oder? Ist da genug Spiel um den links zu montieren?


----------



## milestone2 (2. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> Zweiter


und schon ne runde gedreht ?


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> Zweiter



hat er dir ne andere Steuersatz Kappe verbaut? Auf dem Race war bei uns heute eine Case Creeeeek drauf.


----------



## CRacing (3. März 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin auch sehr an dem Fritzz Race interessiert. Allerdings bräuchte ich wohl bei meiner Größe ein 22" Rahmen. Leider gibt´s bei meinem Händler nur bis 20". Hat irgend jemand von euch einen heißen Tipp, wo ich ein Fritzz in 22" bestellen kann?
> Danke!





stobimax schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal...



*Leider konnte mir stobimax nicht helfen. Falls noch jemand anders einen Tipp hat bzw. helfen kann, wäre ich SEHR dankbar!!!*

Glückwunsch an die, die es bereits ihr eigen nennen dürfen!


----------



## AND_0ne8 (3. März 2015)

milestone2 schrieb:


> und schon ne runde gedreht ?


Heute erste Runde gedreht  echt geiles bike


----------



## milestone2 (3. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> Heute erste Runde gedreht  echt geiles bike


Dann hoffe ich das meins auch bald kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (3. März 2015)

Meins soll laut Liefertermin morgen kommen


----------



## stobimax (3. März 2015)

Mag jemand vielleicht den Text vom Testbericht aus der "Freeride" fotografieren und posten? Danke


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. März 2015)

Angeblich kommen einige Modelle mit Nicht-Kashima Beschichtungen, habe ich heute erfahren.


----------



## HibboTronic (3. März 2015)

Hab den doch schon gepostet.


----------



## HibboTronic (3. März 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Angeblich kommen einige Modelle mit Nicht-Kashima Beschichtungen, habe ich heute erfahren.


Was? Wie?


----------



## AND_0ne8 (3. März 2015)

das SL soll erst nächste Woche kommen, hat mein Händler gesagt


----------



## Marcelscube1989 (3. März 2015)

OH nächste Woche erst das SL, frag mich echt was da solange dauert. Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf das Bike


----------



## stobimax (3. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> das SL soll erst nächste Woche kommen, hat mein Händler gesagt



Meins kommt definitiv diese Woche...


----------



## stobimax (3. März 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Hab den doch schon gepostet.



Stimmt, sorry. Kann ich leider am Handy nur kaum lesen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (3. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, sorry. Kann ich leider am Handy nur kaum lesen :/


Ich mach gleich wenn ich zuhause bin neue fotos


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. März 2015)

Hier des SL , Reverb Leitung müssma no kürzen.


----------



## Marcelscube1989 (3. März 2015)

Cool, welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## HibboTronic (3. März 2015)




----------



## robertberlin (3. März 2015)

ich dreh durch .....morgen wieder den händler anrufen


----------



## milestone2 (3. März 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Meins soll laut Liefertermin morgen kommen


meins erst nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (3. März 2015)

Ich bin gespannt Hauptsache zu Wochenende ist es da


----------



## robertberlin (3. März 2015)

mehr bilder biiiitte


----------



## Joey12345 (3. März 2015)

Kann schon jemand was zu den Rahmengrössen sagen ? 
Da in fast jedem Bericht die Rede von dem sehr kurzen Sitzrohr ist. 
Was wäre bei mir zu empfehlen: 1,89
Und 89 Schrittlänge ?!


----------



## DeMischel1985 (4. März 2015)

ich hab mit den gleichen maßen 20 zoll bestellt, sollte laut empfehlung meines händlers passen, konnte leider noch nicht probesitzen


----------



## stobimax (4. März 2015)

DeMischel1985 schrieb:


> ich hab mit den gleichen maßen 20 zoll bestellt, sollte laut empfehlung meines händlers passen, konnte leider noch nicht probesitzen



Das Fritzz fällt sehr tief aus, würde 20" empfehlen. Das hängt aber sehr von deinen Proportionen ab - fahr das Rad unbedingt Probe!


----------



## robertberlin (4. März 2015)

grad mit dem händler telefoniert....es sollen tatsächlich manche race modelle ohne kashima gabel ausgeliefert worden sein, diese gehn nun zurück usw usw ....also nächste woche ......was da nur los bei cube?


----------



## CRacing (4. März 2015)

Habe gerade auch noch mit einem Händler telefoniert, der die Race Modelle erst in der 20. KW bekommen soll! Heftig! Aber für mich ein Lichtblick


----------



## stobimax (4. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> grad mit dem händler telefoniert....es sollen tatsächlich manche race modelle ohne kashima gabel ausgeliefert worden sein, diese gehn nun zurück usw usw ....also nächste woche ......was da nur los bei cube?



Eher bei Fox... die Gabel ist eine Sonderversion für Cube, denke eher dass Fox das vergeigt hat


----------



## HibboTronic (4. März 2015)

Egal wer es vergeigt hat peinliche Sache!


----------



## sodele (4. März 2015)

Tada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (4. März 2015)

Ist der Hinterbau wirklich so "weich"? Bin den Prototypen gefahren und da war der Hinterbau um Welten besser als bei "älteren" Cubes...
Werde wohl sowieso eine andere Luftkammer in den Dämpfer setzen 
Andere Dämpfer müssten ja reinpassen...


----------



## daviddave (4. März 2015)

sodele schrieb:


> Tada


Das ist doch ein Bike aus Lörrach


----------



## davedave (5. März 2015)

daviddave schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Bike aus Lörrach


Ja und es ist deins


----------



## Tobias_B. (5. März 2015)

sodele schrieb:


> Tada



Wurde das Bike so abgeholt? Den Reverb kann man übrigens mit der Vorderbremse koppeln


----------



## daviddave (5. März 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Wurde das Bike so abgeholt? Den Reverb kann man übrigens mit der Vorderbremse koppeln


Jap, wurde mit der Vorderbremse gekoppelt.


----------



## Orby (5. März 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Wurde das Bike so abgeholt? Den Reverb kann man übrigens mit der Vorderbremse koppeln


Gutes Auge, Thema Matchmaker.
Aber denke Du meinst Hinterradbremse. Sollte oder kann so aussehen, anderes Bike aber gleich


----------



## daviddave (5. März 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Gutes Auge, Thema Matchmaker.
> Aber denke Du meinst Hinterradbremse. Sollte oder kann so aussehen, anderes Bike aber gleich
> Anhang anzeigen 366438


Bei der linken Hand ist die Vorderbremse  und das ist auch besser wenn das links rangekoppelt ist, weil es dann besser verteilt ist und nicht alles bei der Hinterbremse.


----------



## Tobias_B. (5. März 2015)

Man erkennt auf dem Bild bei der Bremse so nen roten knubbel, da wird er fest gemacht. ist aber nur beim
Sl dabei soweit ich das bei uns im laden richtig gesehn hab


----------



## Orby (5. März 2015)

daviddave schrieb:


> Bei der linken Hand ist die Vorderbremse  und das ist auch besser wenn das links rangekoppelt ist, weil es dann besser verteilt ist und nicht alles bei der Hinterbremse.



Wenn Du es an die Vorderbremse koppelst, steht der Hebel zum Vorbau rein. Wie willst den dann bedienen?

Bei dem 180 was ich gestern gesehen habe war der Dämpferlockout bereits links also an der Vorderbremse vormontiert Original von Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (5. März 2015)

Ehm ja, so hab ichs nicht gemeint. Man muss nur die Bremsschelle tauschen und mit der Reverb Halterung koppeln, recht gute Ergonomie.


----------



## davedave (6. März 2015)

Kabelrouting für den remote dämpfer


----------



## stobimax (6. März 2015)

davedave schrieb:


> Kabelrouting für den remote dämpfer



Ist das die Metallhülse, die standardmäßig dabei ist, oder eine zweite...?


----------



## davedave (6. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Ist das die Metallhülse, die standardmäßig dabei ist, oder eine zweite...?


Ich nehm an eine zweite, hab es mir nicht genau angesehn... daviddave müsste dass bestätigen ist sein bike!


----------



## Tobias_B. (6. März 2015)

So haben gerade 2 Fritzz Race bekommen, beide mit Kashima Gabel in 18 Zoll. Wer also eins braucht kann sich melden, eins wär noch zu haben ; ) .


----------



## daviddave (6. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Ist das die Metallhülse, die standardmäßig dabei ist, oder eine zweite...?


Ist eine zweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daviddave (6. März 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Wenn Du es an die Vorderbremse koppelst, steht der Hebel zum Vorbau rein. Wie willst den dann bedienen?
> 
> Bei dem 180 was ich gestern gesehen habe war der Dämpferlockout bereits links also an der Vorderbremse vormontiert Original von Cube.



So sieht das aus ; )


----------



## CRacing (6. März 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> So haben gerade 2 Fritzz Race bekommen, beide mit Kashima Gabel in 18 Zoll. Wer also eins braucht kann sich melden, eins wär noch zu haben ; ) .



Leider die falsche Größe (brauche 22"), aber Glückwunsch!


----------



## Orby (6. März 2015)

daviddave schrieb:


> So sieht das aus ; )



Ahhhh wusste nicht dass es so auch geht. 
Optisch schöne Lösung, würde mir auch Zusagen. Aber mit 2-Fach ist nicht. 

Somit nehme ich natürlich alles zurück.


----------



## HibboTronic (6. März 2015)

Ich kann meinen Bock erst Dienstag abholen. Meine reverb ist kaputt angekommen


----------



## stobimax (6. März 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Bock erst Dienstag abholen. Meine reverb ist kaputt angekommen



Hatte ich auch mal... Hat sich herausgestellt dass der Händler einfach unfähig war, die Reverb zu entlüften.
Ist übrigens ne lustige Geschichte für den @Tobias_B. , der kann sich denken wen ich mein


----------



## HibboTronic (6. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal... Hat sich herausgestellt dass der Händler einfach unfähig war, die Reverb zu entlüften.
> Ist übrigens ne lustige Geschichte für den @Tobias_B. , der kann sich denken wen ich mein


Nene die ist hinüber hat der Meister gesagt.


----------



## Urby (7. März 2015)

Sorry to drop in with my English, but in Deutsch you wouldn't understand me  I am just curious when have you ordered your Frittz? Those of you who have already got them, I mean. I ordered mine in September and was told to get in December. Then it was begin of 2015, KW8, KW9, now it's KW13. Ich verliere meine Geduld.


----------



## StereoUser (7. März 2015)

I got mine today and I had ordered it in the first days of September.
I think those that get one, all get it at around the same date because they produce all of them at the same time and it doesn't make a difference when you order one. Shouldn't take much longer, I guess.


----------



## Urby (7. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für Antwort. Sie können alle weiter Deutsch sprechen, ich habe kein Problem Deutsch zu lesen, aber nur schreiben, wie sie das sehen können 
@StereoUser Bilder, bitte?


----------



## StereoUser (7. März 2015)

Dann mal viel Glück, dass es bald kommt 

Hab mal schnell zwei Bilder gemacht. Die Farben kommen leider überhaupt nicht wirklich raus, denn die sind eigentlich gedeckter und nicht so weißlich. Wenn ich noch andere Ansichten zeigen soll, kann ich das gerne machen.

Edit: Falls sich jemand fragt, es ist ein 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milestone2 (7. März 2015)

StereoUser schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Glück, dass es bald kommt
> 
> Hab mal schnell zwei Bilder gemacht. Die Farben kommen leider überhaupt nicht wirklich raus, denn die sind eigentlich gedeckter und nicht so weißlich. Wenn ich noch andere Ansichten zeigen soll, kann ich das gerne machen.
> 
> ...


Auf so eins warte ich noch. 
Vielleicht kommt es in der 11.KW


----------



## AND_0ne8 (7. März 2015)

Die Farben kommen live viel besser rüber


----------



## stobimax (7. März 2015)

Urby schrieb:


> Sorry to drop in with my English, but in Deutsch you wouldn't understand me  I am just curious when have you ordered your Frittz? Those of you who have already got them, I mean. I ordered mine in September and was told to get in December. Then it was begin of 2015, KW8, KW9, now it's KW13. Ich verliere meine Geduld.


 
I ordered mine the exact minute it was available for dealers and it did not arrive until last week. Don't worry, they are shipped and should arrive soon! Where is your dealer located, if I may ask?


----------



## DeMischel1985 (7. März 2015)

wie groß bist du denn Stereouser und welche SL hast du?


----------



## StereoUser (7. März 2015)

Ich bin 179cm und habe eine SL von 86cm. Damit bin ich wahrscheinlich einer der kleineren Fahrer, die L / 20" haben.
Fühl mich da persönlich generell wohler als auf M.


----------



## Urby (7. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> I ordered mine the exact minute it was available for dealers and it did not arrive until last week. Don't worry, they are shipped and should arrive soon! Where is your dealer located, if I may ask?


Ferlach, österreich. I certainly do hope so. The weather is just perfect now


----------



## cube-rider-73 (8. März 2015)

Wie ist den nun der Hinterbau ???
Ist der wie beim 2014 Fritzz /Stereo wo das ding ordentlich Federweg freigibt oder ist hier jetzt ein bischen mehr Support vom Hinterbau zu erwarten.
Laufruhe dürfte das ding jetzt haben , wie sieht es den mit der Wenigkeit/Agilität jetzt aus.

Kann einer was dazu schon sagen.


----------



## stobimax (8. März 2015)

Urby schrieb:


> Ferlach, österreich. I certainly do hope so. The weather is just perfect now[/QUOTE





cube-rider-73 schrieb:


> Wie ist den nun der Hinterbau ???
> Ist der wie beim 2014 Fritzz /Stereo wo das ding ordentlich Federweg freigibt oder ist hier jetzt ein bischen mehr Support vom Hinterbau zu erwarten.
> Laufruhe dürfte das ding jetzt haben , wie sieht es den mit der Wenigkeit/Agilität jetzt aus.
> 
> Kann einer was dazu schon sagen.



Morgen teste ich das Ding auf Herz und Nieren. Volumenspacer hab ich auch schon, Corset Air Sleeve ist bestellt - wenn ich das optimale Setup habe schreib ichs


----------



## robertberlin (8. März 2015)

mal ne blöde frage @stobimax weshalb brauchst du bei 180mm noch nen Volumenspacer und Corset Air ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (8. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage @stobimax weshalb brauchst du bei 180mm noch nen Volumenspacer und Corset Air ?



Vielleicht kurz vorab zum besseren Verständnis; ich studiere Maschinenbau und lege seit mehreren Semestern selbst Fahrwerke für Rennfahrzeuge aus, sowohl in der Simulation, als auch tatsächlich eingesetzte. Deswegen interessiert mich immer, wie ich meinen Dämpfer am Rad für meine Einsatzzwecke optimieren kann!

Die 180mm haben an sich nichts mit Volumenspacern und Air Sleeve zu tun. Den Federweg kann man erstmal komplett losgelöst von der Dämpfung betrachten... da ich die Cube-Hinterbauten sehr linear in Erinnerung habe (von diversen Mitarbeiten bei Cube-Testtouren, Testfahrten, Kennlinien...) möchte ich die Möglichkeit haben, ein etwas progressiveres Verhalten zu erzeugen - das macht der *Volumenspacer*. Mit etwas weniger Volumen sollte es möglich sein, weniger Druck im Dämpfer zu fahren und trotzdem gleichzeitig ein strafferes Gefühl gegen Ende des Hubs zu erzeugen - das Werkssetup ist recht weich und nutzt den Hub bereits bei normalen Trails vollständig, deswegen möchte ich für ein bisschen Endprogression sorgen.

Losgelöst davon bringt der *Air Sleeve* bzw. eine neue Luftkammer andere Vorteile - Dämpfung und CTD-System sind hiervon völlig unberührt! Die veränderte Luftkammer wirkt, einfach gesagt, wie eine größere Negativfeder. Deswegen wird ein softeres Ansprechverhalten erzeugt, der Dämpfer verhält sich eher wie ein "Coil"-Dämpfer und die Kennlinie vom Hersteller zeigt gegen Ende ebenfalls nochmal ein leichtes Plus an Progression. Ich gehe hier bewusst nicht auf sämtliche technischen Details ein... der Air Sleeve macht beim Float X mit CTD Sinn, weil die Climb-Einstellung das Wippen unabhängig von der Luftkammer bzw. Negativkammer unterdrückt. Ein weicheres Ansprechverhalten ohne diese CTD-Funktion wäre bergauf natürlich nicht optimal.
Da der Air Sleeve allerdings auch eine im mittleren Hub lineare Kennlinie erzeugt, halte ich es sinnvoll, zur Sicherheit einen Spacer bereit zu halten...

Wie gesagt, Cube-Hinterbauten sind ein bisschen soft. Das soll jetzt auf keinen Fall Cube-Rahmen als schlecht darstellen (jeder darf dreimal raten, wo ich neben dem Studium arbeite). Die breite Masse an Fahrern kann damit einfach sehr gut umgehen, deswegen finde ich das persönlich nicht schlecht! Ich will den Hub voll nutzen, allerdings mag ich persönlich ein bisschen mehr Endprogression...

Ich hoffe das konnte die Frage klären - kurz zusammengefasst hab ich einfach vielleicht etwas spezielle Vorstellungen oder Wünsche an mein Fahrwerk. Kann auch sein, dass ich mich damit irre und feststelle, dass das Setup nach dem Umbau schlechter funktioniert... aber ausprobieren werd ich das mit Sicherheit, erst danach bin ich schlauer!


----------



## robertberlin (8. März 2015)

kling erstmal plausibel (für jemanden der auch Ing.wesen studiert hat ;-) ) also versuchst du es erst einmal nur mit Volumenspacer und wirst dann sehn ob ein Air Sleeve noch weitere Verbesserungen bringen könnte? Ich bin bisher noch kein Cubefully Rahmen gefahren, daher werde ich erstmal schaun was er so kann ....wenn er allerdings sehr weich ist und im Park durchschlägt werde ich wohl auch handeln müssen ......aber mal sehn  danke erstmal für die aufklärung


----------



## stobimax (8. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> kling erstmal plausibel (für jemanden der auch Ing.wesen studiert hat ;-) ) also versuchst du es erst einmal nur mit Volumenspacer und wirst dann sehn ob ein Air Sleeve noch weitere Verbesserungen bringen könnte? Ich bin bisher noch kein Cubefully Rahmen gefahren, daher werde ich erstmal schaun was er so kann ....wenn er allerdings sehr weich ist und im Park durchschlägt werde ich wohl auch handeln müssen ......aber mal sehn  danke erstmal für die aufklärung



Alles klar  
Jup, so in etwa. Werde mal sehen ob schon ein Spacer verbaut ist und den gegebenenfalls ersetzen, aber den Air Sleeve hätte ich schon gerne... soll den RAD-Testversionen der neuen Fox-Dämpfer schon nahe kommen.


----------



## StereoUser (8. März 2015)

Sehr interessante Erläuterungen, finde ich toll dass du das mal ausführlich beschrieben hast 
Ich habe bisher ein Stereo gefahren und habe dort auch ein progressiveres Ansprechverhalten herbeigewünscht.
Daher wollte ich (nach einigem Testen) eventuell beim Fritzz auch zumindest ein paar Spacer probieren.
Sind das da die Richtigen? -> http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-SHOX/SH...Float-X---DHX-Air--Air-Volumen-Tuningkit.html
Bin aber auch erstmal gespannt, was du so zu berichten weißt.


----------



## robertberlin (8. März 2015)

Top! Ich werd sehen ob es für mich nötig ist oder ich mich so zufrieden gebe  Für Enduro und Park (ohne 15m Sprung) wird es wohl erstmal meinen Anforderungen genügen. Falls doch nicht hab ich ja jetzt ne gute info .



Aber als allererstes muss mich der Händler anrufen


----------



## stobimax (8. März 2015)

StereoUser schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Erläuterungen, finde ich toll dass du das mal ausführlich beschrieben hast
> Ich habe bisher ein Stereo gefahren und habe dort auch ein progressiveres Ansprechverhalten herbeigewünscht.
> Daher wollte ich (nach einigem Testen) eventuell beim Fritzz auch zumindest ein paar Spacer probieren.
> Sind das da die Richtigen? -> http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-SHOX/SH...Float-X---DHX-Air--Air-Volumen-Tuningkit.html
> Bin aber auch erstmal gespannt, was du so zu berichten weißt.



Das sollten die richtigen sein... werde mich aber mal schlau machen wo es die günstiger gibt. 50€ für ein bisschen Plastik ist happig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (10. März 2015)

Uuuund da isses.

Heute sind nochmal ein paar SL und Race in 18" und 20" gekommen...


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. März 2015)

-> Fritzz SL





  - > Fritzz Race


----------



## HibboTronic (11. März 2015)

Endlich ist er da. Sorry für die miese quali ;-)


----------



## Florian_500 (11. März 2015)

Hätte mal eine Frage an euch habe ein Race bestellt heute habe ich von meinem Händler die Info bekommen,
Das ich mein bike nächste Woche bekomme, aber es ist angeblich eine falsche Gabel verbaut!
Die aber nicht mehr getauscht werden soll laut seiner Info soll es nur einen Preis Nachlass geben.
Hat von euch jemand sowas schon gehört?.
Lg


----------



## Tobias_B. (11. März 2015)

Haha, da ist wohl leider jemand zu spät.. Cube lässt an den Händler den Preis nach und diesen Betrag sollte bei dir nachlassen.


----------



## Florian_500 (11. März 2015)

Ja genau,aber warum meinst du zu spät??


----------



## Tobias_B. (11. März 2015)

einige Bikes die gebaut worden sind, hatten kashima gabeln


----------



## Florian_500 (11. März 2015)

Ok das heißt cube hat zuwenig kashima gabeln bestellt oder bekommen!!
Das tolle ist ich habe mein bike eh schon im Oktober bestellt!


----------



## DeMischel1985 (12. März 2015)

Heute endlich gekommen, leider hat die reverb minimales seitliches spiel, mal informieren was man da machen kann.


----------



## Tobias_B. (12. März 2015)

ist so bei der.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian_500 (12. März 2015)

Was würdet ihr als angemessen als werdminterung ansehen wenn zwar die gleiche Gabel verbaut ist aber nicht kashima beschichtet ist?

Lg


----------



## robertberlin (12. März 2015)

schwer zu sagen welche genau wird denn verbaut? ..400€? ...mir ist aber unbegreiflich wie bei einem solch großen Laden wie Cube so etwas passieren kann


----------



## HibboTronic (12. März 2015)

Heute kommt der neue Lenker dran


----------



## stobimax (12. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen welche genau wird denn verbaut? ..400€? ...mir ist aber unbegreiflich wie bei einem solch großen Laden wie Cube so etwas passieren kann



Das ist Fox passiert, nicht Cube.


----------



## Florian_500 (12. März 2015)

Ist ja für fox auch traurig, angeblich soll die ganz gleiche Gabel verbaut sein nur ohne kashima Beschichtung!!
Aber mehr Infos habe ich noch nicht mein bike kommt erst nächste Woche!!


----------



## robertberlin (12. März 2015)

also Cube plant ein Bike mit Verkaufsstart Frühjahr 2015 und bestellt k.p. ?200? Fox kashima Gabeln....und Fox liefert 150 mit kashima und 50 ohne und sie bekommen es nicht hin zur Auslieferung nachzurüsten?

1.sehr schwach von Fox (müssen sie sich nicht wundern wenn Rockshox und Manitou an Boden gewinnen) 
2.auch schwach von Cube nicht alle Hebel in Bewegung zu setzen damit der Kunde bekommt was er bestellt hat ...immerhin kostet das Packet ja auch was (egal ob mit Rabatt)

PS: mal schauen was es bei mir wird (soll Dienstag kommen)


----------



## stobimax (12. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> also Cube plant ein Bike mit Verkaufsstart Frühjahr 2015 und bestellt k.p. ?200? Fox kashima Gabeln....und Fox liefert 150 mit kashima und 50 ohne und sie bekommen es nicht hin zur Auslieferung nachzurüsten?
> 
> 1.sehr schwach von Fox (müssen sie sich nicht wundern wenn Rockshox und Manitou an Boden gewinnen)
> 2.auch schwach von Cube nicht alle Hebel in Bewegung zu setzen damit der Kunde bekommt was er bestellt hat ...immerhin kostet das Packet ja auch was (egal ob mit Rabatt)
> ...



Die Gabel ist eine Sonderserie für Cube... Die kann man leider nicht mal eben so nachproduzieren, aber es gibt bei Cube intern durchaus einigen Wirbel deswegen!


----------



## robertberlin (12. März 2015)

und das zurecht. versteh mich nicht falsch...ich will Cube nicht schlecht machen, habe bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hoffe auf viele weitere  nur ist das halt so eine Sache wenn man sich lang auf das Bike freut und dann hat`s einer vermasselt oder is blöd gelaufen.

Das mit der Sonderanfertigung für Cube hatte ich schon ein paar mal gelesen. Weißt du vielleicht worin die Besonderheit für Cube besteht? Dem Aufkleber? :-D (spass)


----------



## stobimax (12. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> und das zurecht. versteh mich nicht falsch...ich will Cube nicht schlecht machen, habe bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hoffe auf viele weitere  nur ist das halt so eine Sache wenn man sich lang auf das Bike freut und dann hat`s einer vermasselt oder is blöd gelaufen.
> 
> Das mit der Sonderanfertigung für Cube hatte ich schon ein paar mal gelesen. Weißt du vielleicht worin die Besonderheit für Cube besteht? Dem Aufkleber? :-D (spass)



Die Gabel gibt es normalerweise als Factory-Modell nur mit 170mm, Cube bekommt sie als 180mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertberlin (12. März 2015)

OHA mir noch garnich aufgefallen


----------



## rosterberg73 (13. März 2015)

So, seit gestern ist mein Fritzz auch endlich da! Konnte ich gestern Abend noch abholen (mit Kashima) !

Und der Frau noch ein Stereo mitgebracht, somit hatte sie keine Argumentationsgrundlagen mehr gegen das Fritzz !


----------



## Vincy (13. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Die Gabel gibt es normalerweise als Factory-Modell nur mit 170mm, Cube bekommt sie als 180mm!
> Die Gabel ist eine Sonderserie für Cube... Die kann man leider nicht mal eben so nachproduzieren, aber es gibt bei Cube intern durchaus einigen Wirbel deswegen!



Dummes Gerede seitens Cube. Die Float gibt es auch mit 180mm.
Der Federweg lässt sich da einfach anpassen.
Aufwändiger und teurer wird es bei den standmäßigen Versionen bis nur 160mm
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=517
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=517#internallyadjustingforktravel(floatonly)
*FLOAT:*


26in - 160mm-180mm (6.3in-7.1in)
27.5in - 150mm-180mm (5.9in-7.1in)
29in - 140mm-160mm (5.5in-6.1in)
* Internally Adjusting Fork Travel (FLOAT only) *
The 2015 36 FLOAT uses an all new air spring system that can be adjusted down to lower travel settings in 10mm increments.
To shorten travel you will need one Neg Plate Spacer (PN: 234-04-627) for each 10mm reduction in travel desired.


2015 36 FLOAT 170mm and 180mm forks can be reduced in travel down to 130mm.
2015 36 FLOAT 160mm forks can be reduced in travel down to 110mm.

2015 36 FLOAT 160mm forks *CANNOT* be extended past 160mm of travel.
2015 36 FLOAT 180mm forks *CANNOT* be extended past 180mm of travel.
2015 36 FLOAT 170mm forks can be extended to 180mm of travel.


----------



## davedave (13. März 2015)

Falls noch jemand ein SL braucht, zweiradhaus dede in lemgo hat noch ein 18er 
Dede-lemgo.de


----------



## stobimax (13. März 2015)

@Vincy ... Cube baut keine Gabeln, Fox baut Gabeln. Es wird schon seine Gründe haben, dass keine neuen 180er aus dem Hut gezaubert werden können und Du darfst mir glauben dass Cube nicht glücklich über Fox wegen der Sache ist.


----------



## stobimax (13. März 2015)

davedave schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein SL braucht, zweiradhaus dede in lemgo hat noch ein 18er
> Dede-lemgo.de



Bei Interesse habe ich auch noch ein paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. März 2015)

Fox fertigt keine Komplettbikes, ergo liegt das Problem eher an Cube bzw an deren Zulieferer (Montage).
Wahrscheinlich war bei der Komplettierung/Montage die Kashima-Version nicht vorhanden bzw lieferbar und man hat dann die OEM-Version ohne Kashima genommen. Gut möglich das Fox die falsche Version angeliefert hat, die Bike-Montage liegt da aber nicht in deren Bereich.


----------



## stobimax (13. März 2015)

Vermutlich liegt die Schuld irgendwo in der Mitte... Naja. Hauptsache das Rad fährt.


----------



## robertberlin (13. März 2015)

wie fährt sichs denn? und stobimax du machst top bilder die vorfreude auf`s fritzzz bringen...kannst du noch eins vom Race im reinschmeißen (aus der perspektive wie das SL)?


----------



## HibboTronic (13. März 2015)

Der neue Lenker ist montiert. Fehlen nur noch die neuen bremsen und ggf die ctd als kashima.


----------



## robertberlin (13. März 2015)

also Hayes Radar getestet und nicht so dolle?


----------



## HibboTronic (13. März 2015)

Bin jetzt 1 Woche mit denen gefahren und sie machen mich nicht glücklich


----------



## stobimax (13. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> wie fährt sichs denn? und stobimax du machst top bilder die vorfreude auf`s fritzzz bringen...kannst du noch eins vom Race im reinschmeißen (aus der perspektive wie das SL)?



Mach ich! Kommt die nächsten Tage.


----------



## robertberlin (13. März 2015)

@Hibbo was genau stört...bremskraft?

@stobimax cool danke schonmal


----------



## HibboTronic (13. März 2015)

Vorne top die Bremskraft hinten etwas mager für mein Geschmack. Werde wohl wie gewohnt die guide RS drauf machen


----------



## stobimax (14. März 2015)

Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubberduck92 (15. März 2015)

Hi Leute. Anfang April wird mein Race in Produktion gehen. Mitte bis Ende April soll ich es mein eigen nennen dürfen. Freu mich schon mega darauf. Was könnt ihr bisher so über das Bike sagen?


----------



## stobimax (15. März 2015)

rubberduck92 schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Anfang April wird mein Race in Produktion gehen. Mitte bis Ende April soll ich es mein eigen nennen dürfen. Freu mich schon mega darauf. Was könnt ihr bisher so über das Bike sagen?



Welche Größe brauchst du denn? Habe noch einige auf Lager.
Bin das Teil heute als SL-Variante durchs Fichtelgebirge gefahren... vier Stunden im Tiefschnee waren schonmal gut machbar.
Im Ernst, der Rahmen ist extrem gut geworden!


----------



## rubberduck92 (16. März 2015)

Ah....mist. Ich hab den Kaufvertrag schon unterschrieben und Anzahlung geleistet. Aber gut zu hören, dass Cube da gute Arbeit geleistet hat. Dann kann ich mich ja auf etwas gutes freuen.


----------



## ixq (17. März 2015)

Ich liebäugle mit dem Fritzz, allerdings sagt mir die Race Version optisch mehr zu, vielleicht weil ich noch ein BigHit von 2005 habe und jetzt eine frischere Farbe will =) Aber was solls, gibt wichtigeres wie die Farbe!

Will jetzt auch mehr Touren fahren und somit auch bergauf fahren ohne schieben zu müssen.
Die SL Version hat ja nur ein Kettenblatt, lohnt sich denn das 2. Blatt beim Race wenn es bergauf gehen soll? Wie ist das mit der KeFü, bleibt die Kette auf dem Blatt? Kenne nur KeFü's welche von oben und unten greifen. Mein altes BigHit habe ich auf 1 Ketteblatt + KeFü umgerüstet, damit die Kette nicht mehr runter sprang. Der extreme Downhiller bin ich nicht und extreme Drops müssen nicht sein - auch nicht mit dem neuen Bike. Vor dem BigHit hatte ich auch schon ein Enduro, ist jetzt nicht das Problem 

Tubeless Reifen hatte ich auch noch nie, lohnt sich das? Muss hier noch mal recherchieren.

Bremsen sollen beim Race nicht der burner sein, vermutlich schlechter wie die (jaja sehr alten) Hayes HFX-9? Finde die irre geil!

Was für ein Modell ist empfehlenswerter (auch in Bezug auf nicht von mir angesprochene Parts)? Bin wirklich kein Experte und die letzten 2 Jahre war ich sehr selten auf meiner Dropsau unterwegs, soll sich dieses Jahr aber ändern! 

Ach und ich bin 196 groß, SL 92, welche Größe soll ich da holen?

Danke!


----------



## HibboTronic (17. März 2015)

Hey,

Also zum Thema Bergauf, da hat cube wirklich nicht gelogen. Das Race geht bergauf wie ein HT einfach nur ein Traum. Die Bremsen sind meiner Meinung mach zum Touren OK, aber zum freeride definitiv zu schlecht. Und tubeless hin oder Her, ich fahre trotzdem mit Schlauch. 

Gruss


----------



## stobimax (17. März 2015)

ixq schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle mit dem Fritzz, allerdings sagt mir die Race Version optisch mehr zu, vielleicht weil ich noch ein BigHit von 2005 habe und jetzt eine frischere Farbe will =) Aber was solls, gibt wichtigeres wie die Farbe!
> 
> Will jetzt auch mehr Touren fahren und somit auch bergauf fahren ohne schieben zu müssen.
> Die SL Version hat ja nur ein Kettenblatt, lohnt sich denn das 2. Blatt beim Race wenn es bergauf gehen soll? Wie ist das mit der KeFü, bleibt die Kette auf dem Blatt? Kenne nur KeFü's welche von oben und unten greifen. Mein altes BigHit habe ich auf 1 Ketteblatt + KeFü umgerüstet, damit die Kette nicht mehr runter sprang. Der extreme Downhiller bin ich nicht und extreme Drops müssen nicht sein - auch nicht mit dem neuen Bike. Vor dem BigHit hatte ich auch schon ein Enduro, ist jetzt nicht das Problem
> ...



Ich bin mit einem 32er Kettenblatt im Tiefschnee im Fichtelgebirge bergauf gekommen - das Ding geht richtig gut aufwärts. Mit zwei Kettenblättern sollte das nicht anders sein!

Tubeless ist eine freie Entscheidung - habe mein SL sofort umgerüstet. Die Reifen-/Felgenkombi war die einfachste Umrüstung, die ich bisher hatte... keine 10 Minuten hats gedauert, ich habe wirklich keinen einzigen Tropfen Milch verschwendet. 
Das Rad ist dadurch erstens leichter geworden, zweitens hatte ich mit Tubeless-Bereifung noch nie Probleme mit platten Reifen oder Pannen. Zur Not habe ich auf  längeren Touren immer ein bisschen Milch oder einen Schlauch im Rucksack... wie gesagt, ob schlauchlos oder nicht kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ich würds auf jeden Fall empfehlen.

Würde dir bei der Größe ein 22"-Rad nahelegen, müsste man aber selbstverständlich testen.


----------



## HibboTronic (18. März 2015)

Heute eine kleine Tour gemacht ca. 20km und knappe 700 Höhenmeter. Einfach nur top wie der Bock bergauf geht!


----------



## robertberlin (18. März 2015)

da is es ...mal ein anderes bild :-D ... hoffe das einzigste in Berlin 

wie hab ihr das mit der reverb und dämpfer bedienung gelöst? alles an einer seite? ist bei mir etwas knapp ...reverb nach links geht nicht wegen kabel stellung :-/


----------



## HibboTronic (18. März 2015)

Ich habe den remote vom Dampfer links und denn reverb rechts 

P.s. schick es board


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (18. März 2015)

Brumm brumm!


----------



## Marcelscube1989 (18. März 2015)

War heute bei meinem Händler und hatte im August das Fritzz Sl in 22 Zoll bestellt und heute sagt er mir das nur 25 hergestellt wurden und ich an 35. Stelle war und nun keins bekomme. Wie kann es bitte sein das Cube nur 25 SL in XL Größe herstellt. Könnte kotzen. Wollte unbedingt das Fahrrad. Echt enttäuscht von Cube


----------



## stobimax (18. März 2015)

Marcelscube1989 schrieb:


> War heute bei meinem Händler und hatte im August das Fritzz Sl in 22 Zoll bestellt und heute sagt er mir das nur 25 hergestellt wurden und ich an 35. Stelle war und nun keins bekomme. Wie kann es bitte sein das Cube nur 25 SL in XL Größe herstellt. Könnte kotzen. Wollte unbedingt das Fahrrad. Echt enttäuscht von Cube



Nö, gab ein paar mehr, definitiv...


----------



## stobimax (18. März 2015)

Der Grund, warum das Teil so unglaublich schnell ausverkauft war (bis auf ein paar, die bei Händlern stehen...) ist, dass es mit das einzige Rad mit 27.5"-Rädern und 180mm Federweg ist. Cube hat durchaus eine größere Stückzahl als üblich produziert... aber das Rad war so wahnsinnig schnell weg wie sonst kaum ein anderes. 

Das krasse ist, dass das Rad so gut wie niemand jemals vor dem Kauf testen konnte und es trotzdem so gut wie ausverkauft war, bevor es überhaupt erschienen ist - deshalb kann es gut sein, dass sich Kunden in der Größe verschätzt haben und kurzfristig ein anders wollen. Dadurch sind einige hin und wieder spontan doch noch zu haben... sobald ich sicher weiss, dass ich ein 22er auftreiben kann, melde ich mich hier nochmal. 
Ansonsten kann ich bei Bedarf noch ein paar "kleinere" vermitteln... ich möchte hier aber ausdrücklich *nicht* Werbung für einen speziellen Store machen.


----------



## Marcelscube1989 (18. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum das Teil so unglaublich schnell ausverkauft war (bis auf ein paar, die bei Händlern stehen...) ist, dass es mit das einzige Rad mit 27.5"-Rädern und 180mm Federweg ist. Cube hat durchaus eine größere Stückzahl als üblich produziert... aber das Rad war so wahnsinnig schnell weg wie sonst kaum ein anderes.
> 
> Das krasse ist, dass das Rad so gut wie niemand jemals vor dem Kauf testen konnte und es trotzdem so gut wie ausverkauft war, bevor es überhaupt erschienen ist - deshalb kann es gut sein, dass sich Kunden in der Größe verschätzt haben und kurzfristig ein anders wollen. Dadurch sind einige hin und wieder spontan doch noch zu haben... sobald ich sicher weiss, dass ich ein 22er auftreiben kann, melde ich mich hier nochmal.
> Ansonsten kann ich bei Bedarf noch ein paar "kleinere" vermitteln... ich möchte hier aber ausdrücklich *nicht* Werbung für einen speziellen Store machen.


 
Ich würde mich echt riesig freuen wenn du was für mich auftreiben kannst. Bin echt heut scheiße drauf, habe extra am Montag nach der Fahrradmesse gleich bei meinem Händler das Fahrrad bestellt und nun habe ich ich solange für umsonst gewartet.


----------



## stobimax (19. März 2015)

Marcelscube1989 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich echt riesig freuen wenn du was für mich auftreiben kannst. Bin echt heut scheiße drauf, habe extra am Montag nach der Fahrradmesse gleich bei meinem Händler das Fahrrad bestellt und nun habe ich ich solange für umsonst gewartet.


Sorry... Aber dann hat dein Händler eventuell auch etwas falsch gemacht. So frühe Reservierungen werden eigentlich immer respektiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcelscube1989 (19. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Sorry... Aber dann hat dein Händler eventuell auch etwas falsch gemacht. So frühe Reservierungen werden eigentlich immer respektiert


 ja deswegen , ich geh demnächst nur noch zu großen Händlern und nicht mehr zu kleinen


----------



## Schoppi11 (19. März 2015)

Servus miteinander. 

Ich habe heute mein fritzz Race bekommen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich den Dämpfer hinten einstelle der ist ja ganz schön versteckt. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Tobias_B. (19. März 2015)

Hat dir das dir der Händler nicht erklärt? Habt ihr nicht den Standard Sag eingestellt? Traurige Welt.


----------



## Schoppi11 (19. März 2015)

Nein leider nicht. Also muss da ein Schlüssel bei Sein oder? Um den Speed einzustellen?


----------



## Tobias_B. (19. März 2015)

Such mal den roten Drehknauf an der Oberseite des Dämpfers, is kacke platziert


----------



## robertberlin (19. März 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Ich habe den remote vom Dampfer links und denn reverb rechts
> 
> P.s. schick es board



hehe danke 


der remote muss doch eigentglich rechts sein da die "rundung für den daumen und der kebelzug bzw die kabel klemme auf rechts ausgelegt sind .....dann ist aber blöd das der reverb hebel ebenfalls für rechts gedacht ist aufgrund der Kabelkrümmung  :-/


----------



## Schoppi11 (19. März 2015)

Ja den habe ich schon gefunden nur wie komme ich da ran. Will nicht mit nen Schraubenzieher rumfuhrwerken


----------



## HibboTronic (19. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> hehe danke
> 
> 
> der remote muss doch eigentglich rechts sein da die "rundung für den daumen und der kebelzug bzw die kabel klemme auf rechts ausgelegt sind .....dann ist aber blöd das der reverb hebel ebenfalls für rechts gedacht ist aufgrund der Kabelkrümmung  :-/


Hey am remote kannst du den grauen Hebel Mit einer Schraube für links umbauen und die kabel Führung kann man ebenfalls andern


----------



## milestone2 (19. März 2015)

Fertig für den ersten Ausritt am Wochenende


----------



## HibboTronic (19. März 2015)

milestone2 schrieb:


> Fertig für den ersten Ausritt am Wochenende


Wieso hast nicht zu den minion dhr den high roller oder Shorty vorne drauf gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milestone2 (19. März 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Wieso hast nicht zu den minion dhr den high roller oder Shorty vorne drauf gemacht?


Ich hatte den Magic Mary noch rumliegen


----------



## robertberlin (20. März 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Hey am remote kannst du den grauen Hebel Mit einer Schraube für links umbauen und die kabel Führung kann man ebenfalls andern



ahhh ok werd am we mal schrauben...danke


----------



## Placib87 (20. März 2015)

Hallo Fritzzler,

da das Radon Swoop 7 Expert total ausverkauft ist und ich beim OEM das Fritzz entdeckt habe, möchte ich das morgen beimHändler Probefahren. Uphill Fahrverhalten kann ich leider nicht testen, aber ich habe hier schon viele positive Beschreibungen und Erfahrungen darüber gelesen, und vertraue Euch 

Leider ist das Budget vollständig ausgefüllt und ich kann mir, den hier viel berichteten Bremsentausch nicht leisten.
Ist die Hayes Radar wirklich so schlecht? Und wenn ja, was sind die schlechten Punkte?
Ich fahre viel Wurzelwerk und Drops von 1m, auch gerne mal im Herbst, oder wenns Neblig ist. Wie ist das Bremsverhalten bei Nässe?

Ein weitere negative Punkt ist das Gewicht von ca 15kg. Das HPA Sl ist aber finanziell nicht tragbar.


----------



## stobimax (20. März 2015)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzzler,
> 
> da das Radon Swoop 7 Expert total ausverkauft ist und ich beim OEM das Fritzz entdeckt habe, möchte ich das morgen beimHändler Probefahren. Uphill Fahrverhalten kann ich leider nicht testen, aber ich habe hier schon viele positive Beschreibungen und Erfahrungen darüber gelesen, und vertraue Euch
> 
> ...



Die Radar ist für den Anfang echt okay. Die macht ihren Job schon... aber wenn du ein bisschen sparst kannst du sie irgendwann verkaufen und dafür eine SLX holen - die ist absolut super und echt günstig!


----------



## Placib87 (20. März 2015)

Ich erhoffe mir noch etwas Rabatt beim Händler. Soll ich den Tausch der Bremse beim Kauf versuchen rauszuhandeln? 
Weißt du gerade die den Aufpreis der SLX aus dem Stand raus? (grade mit schlechter Inet Verbindung unterwegs)


----------



## milestone2 (20. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Die Radar ist für den Anfang echt okay. Die macht ihren Job schon... aber wenn du ein bisschen sparst kannst du sie irgendwann verkaufen und dafür eine SLX holen - die ist absolut super und echt günstig!


Für ein Bike das für den Bikepark Einsatz freigegeben ist ist die Vorderadbremse unterdemensioniert. 
Hinten ist sie ok aber vorne musst du den Hebel voll durchziehen.


----------



## stobimax (20. März 2015)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Ich erhoffe mir noch etwas Rabatt beim Händler. Soll ich den Tausch der Bremse beim Kauf versuchen rauszuhandeln?
> Weißt du gerade die den Aufpreis der SLX aus dem Stand raus? (grade mit schlechter Inet Verbindung unterwegs)



Ohne dir zu viel versprechen zu wollen... mit dem Händler zu reden schadet nicht. Lass dir mal ein Angebot machen...


----------



## Placib87 (20. März 2015)

Grad mal geschaut. Die Slx kostet nur 100 Euro mehr inklusive Scheiben. Das sollte wohl drin sein. 
Welche produktreihe der Slx  soll es denn sein? Kenne mich da a nicht aus.


----------



## stobimax (20. März 2015)

Die BR-M675 müsste das sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (21. März 2015)

Welcher Bikeladen im größeren Umkreis von München hat denn noch Fritzz in 20" im Laden stehen? Ich würde mir sehr gerne mal eins anschauen


----------



## AND_0ne8 (22. März 2015)

hey Leute, was haltet ihr von dem Lenker race face sixc carbon 785?? Würde mir den für mein Race holen???


----------



## stobimax (22. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> hey Leute, was haltet ihr von dem Lenker race face sixc carbon 785?? Würde mir den für mein Race holen???



Den hab ich für meins auch bestellt... der ist ziemlich gut, wenn man ihn richtig montiert.


----------



## AND_0ne8 (22. März 2015)

Cool was hast du für deinen bezahlt? Ich hab meinen gerade für 80 € ovp bei ebay ersteigert


----------



## stobimax (22. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> Cool was hast du für deinen bezahlt? Ich hab meinen gerade für 80 € ovp bei ebay ersteigert



Über Preise sollte man im Internet nicht reden


----------



## Schoppi11 (22. März 2015)

Servus miteinander.

Habe eine Seite vorher schon mal nachgefragt jedoch keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich habe heute mein fritzz Race bekommen. Wie stelle ich den Dämpfer hinten ein da das Räderchen sehr versteckt ist. Hat mir der Händler den Schlüssel dafür vergessen zu geben!?

Vielen dank in vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AND_0ne8 (22. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Den hab ich für meins auch bestellt... der ist ziemlich gut, wenn man ihn richtig montiert.


auf was muss ich bei der Montage achten? Kann ich den vorhandenen vorbau


stobimax schrieb:


> Den hab ich für meins auch bestellt... der ist ziemlich gut, wenn man ihn richtig montiert.


auf was muss ich bei der Montage achten? Kann ich den race face Vorbau dran lassen? Danke!!!


----------



## stobimax (22. März 2015)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander.
> 
> Habe eine Seite vorher schon mal nachgefragt jedoch keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> ...



2er Inbusschlüssel oder Ähnliches... zeigt einem kein einziger Händler mehr wie man die Teile bedient?!

Auf dem Dämpfer ist eine Skala aufgedruckt (FAST und SLOW). SLOW dreht den Rebound zu. Mit einem kleinen Inbusschlüssel kann der Drehknopf bewegt werden, einfach in die Aussparungen stecken und drehen. Danach bitte zum Händler gehen und ihm den Inbusschlüssel an den Kopf werfen. Eigentlich sollte er dir das erklären, wenn er dir schon so ein Rad hinstellt!


----------



## stobimax (22. März 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> auf was muss ich bei der Montage achten? Kann ich den vorhandenen vorbau
> 
> auf was muss ich bei der Montage achten? Kann ich den race face Vorbau dran lassen? Danke!!!



Wenn der Klemmdurchmesser passt schon... am Race ist ein 31.8mm-Klemmmaß-Vorbau dran, also sollte sinnvollerweise ein entsprechender Lenker mit 31.8mm Durchmesser passen. Am SL brauchst du einen 35mm-Lenker...

Carbonlenker bitte dringend mit Drehmomentschlüssel montieren! Carbon mag es überhaupt nicht, falsch geklemmt zu werden... KEIN Fett auf den Lenker im Klemmbereich bringen! Dann passt alles 

Runterkürzen solltest du selber nur, wenn du dich ein bisschen eingelesen hat... ansonsten gib ihn zu einem Händler deines Vertrauens, aber mit Bike, dann ist er einfacher zu kürzen. Stell aber bitte sicher, dass sich die Leute mit Carbon auskennen und das nicht zum ersten Mal machen- bei dem, was man hier über Händler liest, fall ich bald vom Glauben ab...


----------



## AND_0ne8 (23. März 2015)

Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## robertberlin (23. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> 2er Inbusschlüssel oder Ähnliches... zeigt einem kein einziger Händler mehr wie man die Teile bedient?!
> 
> Auf dem Dämpfer ist eine Skala aufgedruckt (FAST und SLOW). SLOW dreht den Rebound zu. Mit einem kleinen Inbusschlüssel kann der Drehknopf bewegt werden, einfach in die Aussparungen stecken und drehen. Danach bitte zum Händler gehen und ihm den Inbusschlüssel an den Kopf werfen. Eigentlich sollte er dir das erklären, wenn er dir schon so ein Rad hinstellt!



Mein Händler hatte mir den Rebound auch nicht gezeigt :-D (hab extra die klappe gehalten um mal zu lauschen wie er mich berät)  ....anscheinend heutzutage fast nur noch "Verkäufer" in den Läden 

Frage nebenbei ...die Vorderbremse fühlt sich so an als sei die Scheibe immer mit Schmutz überzogen (auch nach dem einbremsen und ersten ausfahrten)  bei euch auch oder wird das noch irgendwann was mit der bremskraft?


----------



## milestone2 (23. März 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> Frage nebenbei ...die Vorderbremse fühlt sich so an als sei die Scheibe immer mit Schmutz überzogen (auch nach dem einbremsen und ersten ausfahrten) bei euch auch oder wird das noch irgendwann was mit der bremskraft?


Ist bei mir auch so.
Hab mir die Zee bestellt. 
Die Vorderbremse ist definitiv nichts für dieses bike.


----------



## robertberlin (23. März 2015)

da war ja meine alte deore besser.....wie kann denn ein solcher unterschied zwischen hinter und vorder bremse sein? kla vorn wird mehr belastet ...trotzdem


----------



## HibboTronic (23. März 2015)

Bei mir klappert die vordere bremse auch egal wie oft ich den Sattel eingestellt habe, Kanten schon geschliffen es klappert munter weiter! Meine Guide RS ist heute angekommen. Mal sehen ob ich sie zum Wochenende hin montiert bekommr


----------



## Joey12345 (23. März 2015)

Hab am Wochenende im Bikepark ein neues Fritzz SL mit Fox 40 Doppelbrücke gesehen.
Weíß jemand ob es dafür eine offizielle Freigabe gibt?


----------



## HibboTronic (23. März 2015)

Cube gibt keine Freigaben für mehr Federweg.

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...travel-as-provided-in-the-standard-equipment/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (23. März 2015)

Alles klar.
Interessant, dass die Seiten seit 2010 nicht mehr überarbeitet wurden.
Ist der Bremsscheibendurchmesser an der Hinterachse also bei dem 2015 Modell auch noch auf 185mm begrenzt?

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/


----------



## robertberlin (23. März 2015)

schade das die radar so zu wünschen übrig lässt ....werde sie gegen eine xt wechseln und fertig


----------



## stobimax (23. März 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hab am Wochenende im Bikepark ein neues Fritzz SL mit Fox 40 Doppelbrücke gesehen.
> Weíß jemand ob es dafür eine offizielle Freigabe gibt?



Es gibt ausdrücklich eine Warnung davor, eine Doppelbrücke zu fahren!


----------



## stobimax (24. März 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Welcher Bikeladen im größeren Umkreis von München hat denn noch Fritzz in 20" im Laden stehen? Ich würde mir sehr gerne mal eins anschauen



Ich kann dir erzählen welcher Laden noch sicher welche hat!


----------



## Schoppi11 (24. März 2015)

Servus miteinander,

Ich suche für mein fritzz Race 27,5 ein Ersatz Hinterrad.  hauptsächlich für trail und gelegentliche bikepark Einsätze. Preislich höchstens 200 Euro. Hat jemand nen Tipp. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Schoppi11 (26. März 2015)

Servus miteinander. 

Welche maximale Breite an Reifen kann man auf die Felgen des fritzz Race 27,5 aufziehen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## stobimax (26. März 2015)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander.
> 
> Welche maximale Breite an Reifen kann man auf die Felgen des fritzz Race 27,5 aufziehen?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus



Da sollte eigentlich alles ab 2" aufwärts draufpassen!


----------



## CRacing (27. März 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...race-27-5-neu-gr-18-zoll-mod-2015-uvp-2690eur

Das erste Fritzz im Bikemarkt, falls jemand noch ein 18" sucht


----------



## AND_0ne8 (27. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Wenn der Klemmdurchmesser passt schon... am Race ist ein 31.8mm-Klemmmaß-Vorbau dran, also sollte sinnvollerweise ein entsprechender Lenker mit 31.8mm Durchmesser passen. Am SL brauchst du einen 35mm-Lenker...
> 
> Carbonlenker bitte dringend mit Drehmomentschlüssel montieren! Carbon mag es überhaupt nicht, falsch geklemmt zu werden... KEIN Fett auf den Lenker im Klemmbereich bringen! Dann passt alles
> 
> Runterkürzen solltest du selber nur, wenn du dich ein bisschen eingelesen hat... ansonsten gib ihn zu einem Händler deines Vertrauens, aber mit Bike, dann ist er einfacher zu kürzen. Stell aber bitte sicher, dass sich die Leute mit Carbon auskennen und das nicht zum ersten Mal machen- bei dem, was man hier über Händler liest, fall ich bald vom Glauben ab...


Hey, mein Lenker is heut gekommen mit wieviel Nm würdest du anziehen? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube98 (28. März 2015)

Hi Leute, 

also ich warte ganz gespannt auf mein Fritzz SL in 20" , es sollte Anfang nächster Woche kommen.
Gestern konnte ich es Mal in der Realität anschauen, das ist schon ein geniales Teil!

Ausnahmsweise könnte das Wochenende etwas kürzer sein 

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## stobimax (29. März 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...race-27-5-neu-gr-18-zoll-mod-2015-uvp-2690eur
> 
> Das erste Fritzz im Bikemarkt, falls jemand noch ein 18" sucht



Ebenfalls ein Händler


----------



## CRacing (30. März 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein Händler



Ups, übersehen! Ich habe nichts gesagt  ;-)


----------



## HibboTronic (5. April 2015)

Mahlzeit,

Hab mal eine kleine Frage an euch, ist bei euch (Rache) Besitzer das Geräusch der Kette/Ritzel auch extreme laut geworden?

Gruss


----------



## Joey12345 (9. April 2015)

Hi Leute ich hätte mal wieder zwei Fragen (zu meinem Sl)

1. ist bei euch der Dämpfer am Anfang ( ersten 3 Fahrten) auch etwas "undicht" bzw relativ gut geölt? Hier ein Bild von heute. 

2. Rattert die Guide am Vorderrad bei euch auch relativ stark oder wie kann das behoben werden?


----------



## Tobias_B. (9. April 2015)

Die Wixe aufm Rahmen ist definitiv nicht vom Dämpfer. Und der Chainguide ist reine Einstellungssache von der Schaltung (monteur)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube98 (9. April 2015)

Also bei mir ist der Dämpfer auch sehr ölig bis jetzt, aber das ist normal 

Die Vorderbremse rattert bei mir eigentlich nicht


----------



## stobimax (9. April 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich hätte mal wieder zwei Fragen (zu meinem Sl)
> 
> 1. ist bei euch der Dämpfer am Anfang ( ersten 3 Fahrten) auch etwas "undicht" bzw relativ gut geölt? Hier ein Bild von heute.
> 
> 2. Rattert die Guide am Vorderrad bei euch auch relativ stark oder wie kann das behoben werden?



1. dein Rahmen ist verölt, aber das kommt sehr wahrscheinlich nicht vom Dämpfer. Der sabbert gerne mal. Das darf er aber auch. Sobald er nicht mehr sabbert -> langsam über einen Service nachdenken. Der Float X braucht etwas Pflege und Zuwendung...
2. Die Bremse mal vernünftig einzustellen soll Wunder bewirken... die Guide kann rasseln, wenn sie nicht sauber zentriert ist. "Aufmachne", bissl rumdrücken, zumachen" geht bei der Guide aber leider nicht, da müssen die Kolben richtig getrennt werden


----------



## CRacing (13. April 2015)

Hat irgend jemand Informationen darüber ob im 22" Rahmen (insb. beim Race) ebenfalls eine 125mm Hub Reverb verbaut ist oder sogar die 150 mm ?


----------



## ottovalvole (16. April 2015)

Hi all, ich suche ein SL, am liebsten in NRW, Größe 18 Zoll.

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung, der man mal nachgehen könnte oder ein gutes Angebot?

Grüße Tom


----------



## Tobias_B. (16. April 2015)

Max Stobinski ausm Cube Store Bayreuth hat sicher noch welche.


----------



## stobimax (16. April 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Max Stobinski ausm Cube Store Bayreuth hat sicher noch welche.



...ich glaube die Leute haben nur noch ein 20"-Rad


----------



## stobimax (17. April 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Hi all, ich suche ein SL, am liebsten in NRW, Größe 18 Zoll.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung, der man mal nachgehen könnte oder ein gutes Angebot?
> 
> Grüße Tom



Schreib mir mal, ich hab eins gefunden!


----------



## ottovalvole (17. April 2015)

Mail ist raus;-)


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## CRacing (19. April 2015)

Ich kann tatsächlich nach Monaten des Suchen und Wartens seit gestern ein Fritzz mein Eigen nennen 

Vielen vielen lieben Dank an Max von multicycle in Bayreuth!!!!  Sehr kompetenter und sympathischer Kerl!


----------



## ottovalvole (19. April 2015)

Glückwunsch, ich habe auch seit gestern ein SL. War allerdings schlampig zusammen gebaut, musste einiges kontrollieren, nachziehen etc


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (20. April 2015)

Mal ne echt blöde Frage... Wie erkenne ich beim Fritzz die Rahmengröße, ist die irgendwo gelabelt? 

Grüße Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. April 2015)

Haha hat dich jemand gelinkt? Ist am Sattelstützenrohr entgegen der Fahrtrichtung lackiert.


----------



## ottovalvole (20. April 2015)

Lol, nee, das hätte ich beim Probefahren gemerkt. Meinen Kumpel hatte das Orange "S" auf dem Oberrohr irritiert und dann haben wir uns gefragt wo die Rahmengröße wohl steht.

Mal was anderes, welche Tubeless Ventile sind empfehlenswert und brauch ich sonst noch was ausser Milch?

Und seh ich das richtig das ich am Remote Fox nicht den Trail modus justieren kann wie am Float X ohne remote?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2015)

Die Rahmengröße steht auf der Rückseite des Sitzrohrs, etwa auf Höhe der Umlenkhebel.
Kann man bei der Remote Version da nicht verstellen.


----------



## ottovalvole (20. April 2015)

Danke das hatte ich schon gefunden


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## milestone2 (20. April 2015)

fritzz race..


----------



## CRacing (20. April 2015)

In Stromberg 3ter Abschnitt. Sehr schön! Da werde ich mein Race hoffentlich auch bald hin ausführen.


----------



## milestone2 (20. April 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> In Stromberg 3ter Abschnitt. Sehr schön! Da werde ich mein Race hoffentlich auch bald hin ausführen.


War am Samstag dort. 
Die Strecke ist top.
No Jokes ist im unteren Teil noch geschlossen.


----------



## CRacing (20. April 2015)

Ich Oster Freitag mit dem downhiller und seit dem heißt es mindestens noch 6 Wochen pausieren. 
￼￼Der erste Anschnitt ist eh besser ￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (20. April 2015)

Gruß aus Berlin... bin nun auch so'n Fritzz Fahrer...





Bike fährt sich up or down erste Sahne… Bin begeistert…

Nach 5-6 Ausfahrten knackt es beim Treten unter Last…  Die X01 Kassette schön gefettet aber scheint nichts zu bringen… Jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Cube98 (20. April 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Nach 5-6 Ausfahrten knackt es beim Treten unter Last…  Die X01 Kassette schön gefettet aber scheint nichts zu bringen… Jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?



Ja hab ich. Bei mir hats geholfen die Sattelstütze erst mal zu lockern, das Montagefett durch Drehen zu verteilen und dann anziehen und seitdem ist es zumindest bei mir leise


----------



## robertberlin (21. April 2015)

auch grüße aus Berlin ....sehr zufrieden


----------



## cube-rider-73 (22. April 2015)

Hallo ,

wie ist den nun das Fahrwerk , ein alles friß Fahrwerk oder eins zum Spielen mit etwas Support .
Steckt das Ding 3m Drops problemlos weg oder ist da schon alles auf Anschlag (auch auf dauer).

Gruß


----------



## stobimax (22. April 2015)

cube-rider-73 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> wie ist den nun das Fahrwerk , ein alles friß Fahrwerk oder eins zum Spielen mit etwas Support .
> Steckt das Ding 3m Drops problemlos weg oder ist da schon alles auf Anschlag (auch auf dauer).
> ...



Erster Eindruck: wenn der Dämpfer mal richtig eingestellt ist, geht er wahnsinnig gut über Stein - und Wurzelfelder, ohne das Rad zu "träge" zu machen, man kann also immer gut beschleunigen oder abziehen! 
Größere Drops müssen noch getestet werden - mit dem Standart-Setup brauche ich den Hub relativ schnell komplett, hatte aber noch nie ein "Durchschlagsgefühl" am Rad. Die Gabel ist absolut geil, für mich hat die Pike mangels sauber einstellbarer Compression verloren. 

Werde das Gerät nächste Woche mal im Bikepark härter durchrumpeln und dann mal sehen... 

Corset Air Sleeve ist trotzdem bestellt!


----------



## cube-rider-73 (22. April 2015)

O.K.

Corset Air Sleeve ist doch eine Vergrößerung der negativ Kammer ala RS Debone Air , das heißt besseres ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers im ersten drittel danach kaum Auswirkung .
Hab ich ein Fahrwerk ala Fritzz , das mir zuviel Federweg freigibt ist doch der Ansatz mit dem Corset Air Sleeve doch eigentlich falsch , und müsste eher an den Shims der Druckstufe rumfingern ?

Bitte um berichtigung falls ich da was falsch versehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (22. April 2015)

cube-rider-73 schrieb:


> O.K.
> 
> Corset Air Sleeve ist doch eine Vergrößerung der negativ Kammer ala RS Debone Air , das heißt besseres ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers im ersten drittel danach kaum Auswirkung .
> Hab ich ein Fahrwerk ala Fritzz , das mir zuviel Federweg freigibt ist doch der Ansatz mit dem Corset Air Sleeve doch eigentlich falsch , und müsste eher an den Shims der Druckstufe rumfingern ?
> ...



Die Endprogression ist sogar etwas höher mit der neuen Luftkammer...
Ein super Vorteil ist, dass die Dämpfung komplett unberührt bleibt. Man kann den Dämpfer völlig normal fahren! Habe mir meine Climb-Stellung im Dämpfer z.B. etwas härter machen lassen. 
Die Druckstufe bleibt unberührt und kann nachträglich verändert werden...

Die Kennlinie ist beim Air Sleeve übrigens generell ein bisschen "höher", das Ansprechverhalten ist besser, aber der Rest ist eher mit einem Coil-Dämpfer vergleichbar.


----------



## ottovalvole (26. April 2015)

Den Ersteindruck kann ich teilen.

Schluckt viel aber steht für meine Verhältnisse hinten einen Tick zu tief im Federweg. Mal sehen was da abstimmungsmässig noch geht.

Stobi, was genau hast denn wo machen lassen?

Und ich werde jetzt mal die Schwalbe SG gegen SS tauschen, und etwas härtere Mischungen wählen. Der Rollwiderstand auf Touren ist doch etwas hich für meine schwachen Beine. Leider sind die Reifen gerade nicht lieferbar...



Grüße Tom


----------



## ottovalvole (26. April 2015)

Noch ne Frage..
Darf ich aufgrund der Cube BA davon ausgehen das das Fritz, weil 180mm, ne Bikeparkfreigabe hat?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (26. April 2015)

Ich hab den Dämpfer direkt bei Fox (ehem. Toxoholics) abgegeben, hab den Leuten erzählt was ich so fahre und die C-Stellung härter machen lassen - im Prinzip wurde bloss das CTD-System nachgetuned.
Dadurch kann ich den Dämpfer in der D-Stellung perfekt anpassen, ohne dass er in der Climb-Position zu stark wippt. Fehlt nur noch die Kennlinienanpassung und der Air Sleeve, aber der ist erst in ein paar Wochen lieferbar...  



ottovalvole schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage..
> Darf ich aufgrund der Cube BA davon ausgehen das das Fritz, weil 180mm, ne Bikeparkfreigabe hat?
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk



Das Fritzz hat in der Tat eine Bikeparkfreigabe  Wäre auch schade, wenn man so ein potentes Fahrwerk nicht artgerecht halten könnte...


----------



## ottovalvole (26. April 2015)

Danke für die Schnelle Info, top.  Wie lange war Dein Dämpfer unterwegs? 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (26. April 2015)

Etwa eine Woche, allerdings hab ich einen recht guten Draht zu Fox...


----------



## ottovalvole (26. April 2015)

Auf gut Deutsch, Vitamin B, lol.

Ich hab mal einen RP 23 zu TfT geschickt, Arbeit war top, aber leider haben die den mit der Bummelpost zurück gesandt, alleine 6 Tage Rückversand.
Danke für die Info, Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (26. April 2015)

Najaaa, ich muss tatsächlich für sowas noch dieses "Geld" zahlen, aber es ging einfach ein bisschen zügiger


----------



## Grins3katze (29. April 2015)

Hat jemand schon beim SL auf Tubeless umgerüstet?  schlauch raus, Milch rein und gut ist? oder gibt es was zu beachten?

LG - Chris


----------



## Tobias_B. (29. April 2015)

Da stobi max hats gmacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (29. April 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon beim SL auf Tubeless umgerüstet?  schlauch raus, Milch rein und gut ist? oder gibt es was zu beachten?
> 
> LG - Chris



Meeeega einfach. Schlauch rein, Tubeless-Ventil ordentlich anziehen, Schlauch zu 95% drauf, durch die Lücke Latexmilxh einfüllen, Kompressor anmachen und ab geht die Luzi. Wenn du Schwalbe-Reifen fährst ist das in 2 Minuten pro Reifen erledigt.


----------



## Joey12345 (29. April 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Meeeega einfach. Schlauch rein, Tubeless-Ventil ordentlich anziehen, Schlauch zu 95% drauf, durch die Lücke Latexmilxh einfüllen, Kompressor anmachen und ab geht die Luzi. Wenn du Schwalbe-Reifen fährst ist das in 2 Minuten pro Reifen erledigt.



Kurze Frage dazu: 
"Schlauch rein" soll das heißen tubelessband rein oder soll das eigtl heißen Schlauch raus ? 

Weil wir grad schon bei dem Thema sind: Was haltet ihr ( zumindest nach Testberichten) vom Procore? Darauf warten oder auf Tubeless umbauen ? 

Danke!


----------



## stobimax (29. April 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage dazu:
> "Schlauch rein" soll das heißen tubelessband rein oder soll das eigtl heißen Schlauch raus ?
> 
> Weil wir grad schon bei dem Thema sind: Was haltet ihr ( zumindest nach Testberichten) vom Procore? Darauf warten oder auf Tubeless umbauen ?
> ...



Schlauch raus, sorry.
Tubeless reicht völlig... Procore ist fast übertrieben für "normale" Fahrer


----------



## Joey12345 (29. April 2015)

Der Meinung bin ich auch. 
Eine Frage noch, sollten das die speziellen DT Swiss Ventile sein oder sollte jedes andere auch gehen? 
Danke!


----------



## stobimax (29. April 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch.
> Eine Frage noch, sollten das die speziellen DT Swiss Ventile sein oder sollte jedes andere auch gehen?
> Danke!



Das ist ziemlich egal, aber die zur Felge etwas abgerundeten Ventile funktionieren am besten. Alle anderen gehen auch prima


----------



## milestone2 (30. April 2015)

habe das hier beim Race verwendet.
Einfache Installation.


----------



## ottovalvole (1. Mai 2015)

So ich hatte das Fritzz jetzt mal sanft im Park.
Mit der Dämpferperformance bin ich so gar nicht zufrieden. Sanfte Fahrweise und der Dämpfer ist 1mm vor Anschlag. Dabei bin ich höchstens mal 30 cm hoch auf einen Table  gesprungen, wirklich sehr verhaltene Fahrweise. Ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen was passiert wenn man den mal etwas rannimmt, der rauscht ja so durch den Federweg. Und mit 90 kg bin ich zwar kein Leichtgewicht aber das sollte das Ding auch im Descend Modus schon ab können. Ziemlich feucht war er auch, mal sehen ob sich das schwitzen noch gibt. SAG war auf ca 25 %, bevor einer fragt;-).
Meines Erachtens ist das Ding im offenen Modus völlig unterdämpft, mal sehen wie ich das jetzt angehe...

Grüße Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## robertberlin (7. Mai 2015)

So, ich hab mal den Kabelsalat aufgeräumt (falls es interessiert  )


----------



## Cubeamsrider (7. Mai 2015)

Besorg dir Shimano Shifter mit I-Spec (Typ B), dann hast mehr Platz. Bei SLX kann man leider nicht nachträglich auf I-Spec umändern.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Schaltgriff-SL-M670-B-I-mit-I-Spec-2-3-10-fach-p39101/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Schaltgriff-SL-M780-B-I-mit-I-Spec-2-3-10-fach-p35582/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertberlin (7. Mai 2015)

hatte ich schon überlegt, nur komm ich gut zurecht so wie jetzt alles ausgerichtet ist....gut zur reverb muss ich den daumen ein wenig strecken aber das ist kein problem


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Mai 2015)

Ich würde ja auch sagen... Aufgeräumt ist wenn man nur noch 1 Schelle pro Seite für alles hat...
Sattelstütze, Schaltwerk und Dämpfer alles auf der recht Seite macht ja viel Daum arbeiten…

Frage: Mir ist schon 2-mal ein Teil des X01 Schaltwerk kaputt gegangen. Das ist die Verbindung zwischen Schaltwerk und Schaltauge und erlaubt  die Vorspannung im Schaltwerk.

Mir ist das teil einfach so beim bergab fahren kaputtgegangen. Jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht? 





LG - Christophe


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Mai 2015)

@robertberlin  es fällt mir grad ein dass ich noch XT I-specB Schalthebel von 2014 rumliegen habe. Sind ca. 6 Monate gefahren und in top zustand. Ich würde beide günstig abgeben bei Interesse.


----------



## robertberlin (8. Mai 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> @robertberlin  es fällt mir grad ein dass ich noch XT I-specB Schalthebel von 2014 rumliegen habe. Sind ca. 6 Monate gefahren und in top zustand. Ich würde beide günstig abgeben bei Interesse.


bisher bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden so..denke eine super aufgeräumte optik ist mit fernbedienung reverb+dämpfer eh nicht drinn, mich stört weniger die zusätzliche schelle als die 6 kabel ..........aber danke fürs angebot ....evtl komme ich später drauf zurück


----------



## ottovalvole (10. Mai 2015)

So, hab das Rad jetzt mal abgegeben, mal sehen was Fox zu der Dämpferproblematik so sagt.
Wie geht es eigentlich den anderen Fritz 180 Fahrern, ist bei euch die Dämpferperformance ok, speziell im offenen Modus? 

Grüße Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (14. Mai 2015)

Fahren hier so wenig Leute das Modell, oder traut ihr Euch nicht was zu schreiben, lol?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (14. Mai 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Fahren hier so wenig Leute das Modell, oder traut ihr Euch nicht was zu schreiben, lol?


Ich bin über Pfingsten mit ein paar Fritzz im Bikepark zum testen, danach kann ich mit Sicherheit mehr sagen...


----------



## Sapporro (14. Mai 2015)

Das was stobimax auf Seite 9 geschrieben hat passt genau. Wir haben 3 Fritzzles im Einsatz vom leichten Fahrer bis hin zu Max 100kg mit Ausrüstung. Auf'n Trail reicht es genau und der Dämpfer arbeitet echt sauber.  Nur bei Drops ca. 1m scheint er fast ans Ende zu kommen(190psi 100kg), ein durchschlagen hatte ich noch nicht. Die richtige Einstellung vom Druck her habe ich aber auch noch nicht gefunden. Ich bin im Moment bei 225 psi (ist nun definitiv besser). Ich mag es auch eher etwas straffer. Aber um endprogression zu bekommen wird wohl ein Spacer  rein müssen oder aber wirklich wie von stobimax beschrieben zusätzlich noch das airsleeve. Spacer  haben wir bestellt und werden bald getestet dann mehr dazu.


----------



## davedave (14. Mai 2015)

Servus, konnte zwar noch nicht viel fahren aber hatte auch das gefühl dass er gegen ende viel zu weich ist und sehr schnell am ende war. 

Habe gestern einen Volumenspacer verbaut kann es allerdings momentan verletzungsbedingt leider nicht testen.

Für diejenigen die planen einen volumenspacer einzubauen ihr braucht den grössten den fox anbietet um eine Änderung zu bezwecken da der zweitgrösste bereits verbaut ist....


----------



## davedave (14. Mai 2015)

Weiss jemand ob ich zwei spacer in den dämpfer packen kann?


----------



## stobimax (14. Mai 2015)

davedave schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob ich zwei spacer in den dämpfer packen kann?



Das geht nicht.


----------



## ottovalvole (14. Mai 2015)

Langsam denke ich das der Weg über TFT der einzig wirklich Erfolg versprechende ist. Schade bei einem Rad für fast 4.000€, das man da noch mal 200€ reinstecken muss 

Bisserl ernüchterte Grüße 

Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hab heute mal ein paar Drops getestet... fahre den Dämpfer eigentlich recht normal, gegen Ende wird er sehr progressiv, aber ein Durchschlagen hatte ich noch nie. Ich weiss nicht ob das an meinen 65 Kilo liegt oder so, aber ich finde den Dämpfer ganz gut!


----------



## davedave (14. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mir die kennlinie ansehe sieht das sehr vielversprechend aus,


----------



## Sapporro (14. Mai 2015)

Einen Durchschlag hatte ich wie gesagt auch noch nicht. 0,5 cm waren noch da aber bei nicht wirklich großen Drops oder step downs (Bei 190 psi). Die 225 konnte ich noch nicht richtig testen. Man merkt aber das bei weniger Gewicht der Dämpfer besser funktioniert. Das deckt sich auch mit anderen Aussagen in versch. Foren. Es ist auch recht interessant das fox ja die neuen airsleeves als Upgrade raus bringt... Hat man hier ein Defizit erkannt bei sehr linearen Hinterbauten?


----------



## ottovalvole (14. Mai 2015)

Na wenns damit getan ist, wäre ja alles fein..

Stobi, ich bin leider in einer ganz anderen Gewichtsklasse unterwegs;-)

Man darf gespannt sein


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Liebe Fritzz Fahrer,

Bei mir um <20% sag einzustellen muss ich mindestens 230PSI in dem Dämpfer pumpen (83km Fahrfertig).  Ich hätte auch gern mehr Progression zum Ende, daher wird würde ich auch meine Luft Kammer verkleinern.

#1.
Ich hab aber erstmal ein anderes Problem. Bei mir sieht so aus als öl austreten würde am Ausgleichsbehälter (Siehe Bild).  Alles sauber putzen, nach 2 ausfahrt sieht wieder ziemlich schmierig aus… Das sollte ich doch reklamieren oder?





#2.
Wenn ich Front Wheelie / Versetze knackt es im Steuersatz, das abbauen und schön einfetten hat nichts gebracht. Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrung gemacht?

LG - Christophe


----------



## DeMischel1985 (23. Mai 2015)

ich hatte seit gestern auch ein knacken, dachte auch es käme vom vorbau aber bei mir waren es die innenverlegten züge, hab sie etwas geölt und jetzt ist ruhe.


----------



## HibboTronic (24. Mai 2015)

Hey,
Also zum Dämpfer kann ich nur sagen das mir das auch schon aufgefallen ist das der recht weich ist im decend mode. Mit 105kg (rucksack und co) und 225psi im dämpfer ist das schon recht hart. So wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht, aber eine Änderung wird kommen.

Wobei ich noch das Problem habe das mein remote glaube ich nicht richtig montiert ist. Finde aber im Internet keine gute Anleitung wie das am Dampfer korrekt auszusehen hat. Vielleicht kann mir wer da weiter helfen.

Gruss


----------



## stobimax (24. Mai 2015)

So Jungs, 
Ich bin seit gestern früh mit am Ochsenkopf und darf mit auf der Cube-Testtour arbeiten. Wir haben ca. 10 Fritzz dabei, vielleicht kann ich heute Abend einige Fragen beantworten!


----------



## Vincy (24. Mai 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Wobei ich noch das Problem habe das mein remote glaube ich nicht richtig montiert ist. Finde aber im Internet keine gute Anleitung wie das am Dampfer korrekt auszusehen hat. Vielleicht kann mir wer da weiter helfen.



http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=188


----------



## HibboTronic (24. Mai 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=188


Ja den link kenne icha aber der zeigt mir nicht die richtige Stellung am Dampfer.


----------



## stobimax (24. Mai 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Ja den link kenne icha aber der zeigt mir nicht die richtige Stellung am Dampfer.



Hast du ein Foto vom Dämpfer? 
Die Stellschraube für die Remote-Vorspannung darf auf keinen Fall gelöst werden, bis da wieder Vorspannung drauf ist, ist das ein ewiges gefummel...


----------



## HibboTronic (24. Mai 2015)

Kann dir morgens eins machen, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das der Dampfer bei mir in 0 Stellung auf climb ist und auf Stufe 2 im decend, was laut Fox ja falsch ist... Zu mal der Zug relativ locker ist am Dämpfer.


----------



## stobimax (24. Mai 2015)

Das liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an der Vorspannung unter dem blauen CTD-Rad am Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (24. Mai 2015)

Naja kann ich das selbst beheben oder muss ich damit in die Werkstatt?


----------



## stobimax (24. Mai 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Naja kann ich das selbst beheben oder muss ich damit in die Werkstatt?



Selbst machen wird ein unglaubliches Gefummel mit den ganzen Kleinteilen...


----------



## HibboTronic (24. Mai 2015)

Naja habe eher das Gefühl das mein Händler mit dem remote nicht so ganz zurecht kommt... :-(
Daher wollte ich jetzt selbst die Sache in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## milestone2 (25. Mai 2015)

Das Fritzz ist auch als tourer geeignet. 
Gestern im Pfälzerwald Hochspeyer Tour 1600 hm 79 km
Heute Rodalben Felsenwanderweg 980hm 45 km.
Es klettert Rampen mit 20% Steigung gespickt mit Wurzeln und Felsen .
Im Downhill schluckt es jede unebenheit. 
Einfach super für Tour Trail und Bikepark.


----------



## Bike2011 (27. Mai 2015)

[
#2.
Wenn ich Front Wheelie / Versetze knackt es im Steuersatz, das abbauen und schön einfetten hat nichts gebracht. Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrung gemacht?

LG - Christophe[/QUOTE]

..bei Fox 34 gab es mal das "Creaking Crown"-Problem. Ich hatte es- damals wurde von Fox die Gabel-Krone getauscht auf Garantie.
Erklärt hat man mir es so, dass sich ein Kleber löst und das das Knacken auslöst.

VG


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Mai 2015)

@Bike2011 , Vielen Dank, ich kenne das Problem auch bei der 34. Sollte aber bei der 2015/36er nicht der Fall sein. Ich tippe auf Steuersatz. (wenn ich das vordere Laufrad zwischen meine Beine klemme und der Lenker mit viel Kraft drehe kommt eben kein knacken.)  

Mein Bike ist sowieso grad beim Händler wegen Dämpfer & Steuersatz, mal sehen was er sagt.

Ich war am WE in Schöneck, Flow Line, Jump Line & DH line haben echt Spaß gemacht mit dem Fritzz... mit 240psi im Dämpfer ging das super…. Als der Lift zu voll würde bin einfach hochgetreten und war sogar schneller als der Lift... haha...

Vor eine Woche bin ich >2500HM am tag in Rabenberg gefahren… der Fritzz lässt sich schon gut hoch kurbeln….

LG - Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (27. Mai 2015)

Darf ich fragen was Du wiegst

LG Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Mai 2015)

77kg / 189cm (ohne Ausrüstung)


----------



## ottovalvole (27. Mai 2015)

Ok da hab ich 15 mehr 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Mai 2015)

Hast du schon probiert bei 260psi zu fahren?

Ich denke ich würde trotzdem noch die Luftkammer verkleinern  für mehr Endprogression... nur der Kit (803-00-827) für 45 euro finde ich ganz schon teuer....


----------



## Vincy (27. Mai 2015)

Frag mal bei Fox/Toxo, ob die den auch einzeln verkaufen. Zumindest werden die von Fox einzeln gelistet.

Air Volume Spacer
233-00-193 Volume Spacer: 2014   Float X LV 0.2in^3 Plastic
233-00-194 Volume Spacer: 2014   Float X LV 0.4in^3 Plastic
233-00-195 Volume Spacer: 2014   Float X LV 0.6in^3 Plastic
233-00-196 Volume Spacer: 2014   Float X LV 0.86in^3 Plastic 
233-00-197 Volume Spacer: 2014  Float X LV 1.02in^3 Plastic
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=23


----------



## Honigruu (27. Mai 2015)

Gelöscht


----------



## ottovalvole (27. Mai 2015)

Rad ist aktuell wegen eines Garantiefalls in der Werkstatt, seit fast drei! Wochen. Mal sehen wenn es wieder da ist


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## AND_0ne8 (27. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal eine Frage, kann man keinen Hebel am Dämpfer anbringen statt der Remote?


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Mai 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Rad ist aktuell wegen eines Garantiefalls in der Werkstatt, seit fast drei! Wochen. Mal sehen wenn es wieder da ist



was ist los?


----------



## stobimax (27. Mai 2015)

AND_0ne8 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab mal eine Frage, kann man keinen Hebel am Dämpfer anbringen statt der Remote?



Doch, man kann. Der Hebel kostet knappe 120€, die Anleitung zum montieren hat @Vincy oben gepostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AND_0ne8 (27. Mai 2015)

Ok. Danke stobimax


----------



## ottovalvole (28. Mai 2015)

Stobi gibt's eigentlich was zu berichten von den Cube days? Speziell zum Fritzz und der Dämpfer Charakteristik...

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Mai 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> @Bike2011 , Vielen Dank, ich kenne das Problem auch bei der 34. Sollte aber bei der 2015/36er nicht der Fall sein. Ich tippe auf Steuersatz. (wenn ich das vordere Laufrad zwischen meine Beine klemme und der Lenker mit viel Kraft drehe kommt eben kein knacken.)
> 
> Mein Bike ist sowieso grad beim Händler wegen Dämpfer & Steuersatz, mal sehen was er sagt.
> 
> ...


Ich hab dich glaube gesehen. Fritz mit orange dabei   war am 16. Dort mit nem Stereo 160 tm


----------



## Grins3katze (28. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ich hab dich glaube gesehen. Fritz mit orange dabei   war am 16. Dort mit nem Stereo 160 tm



jepp, dein Stereo kommt mir auch bekannt vor... genau am Samstag 16. bin ich >2500HM gefahren... Vormittage mit freunden nachmittag allein Schwarz + Rot + Blau


----------



## Der_Piet (30. Mai 2015)

Nochmal kurz zurück zum Thema Felgen/Speichen. Ich wollte mir nen paar Ersatz Speichen hinlegen, da ich im Urlaub mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe. Die Speichen die ich brauchte hatte keiner 
Wie lang sind denn die competition straightpull Speichen bein SL. Man kann die in so vielen unterschiedlichen Längen ordern. Im eingebauten zustand hab ich nachgemessen und würde mal auf die 286mm Variante tippen. Gibt aber auch 288. hat jmd nen Plan?
Hab die bis jetzt auch nur in Packung a 70stk gefunden für nen fuffi. Sind wohl n paar viele wenn man nur ein paar für Ersatz haben will. Gibts irgendwo auch weniger?


----------



## Grins3katze (30. Mai 2015)

angeblich sollen sie unterschiedlich lang sein... Ich hab bei meinen Händler 15 stück insgesamt bestellt... hab sie aber noch nicht bekommen


----------



## stobimax (31. Mai 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> angeblich sollen sie unterschiedlich lang sein... Ich hab bei meinen Händler 15 stück insgesamt bestellt... hab sie aber noch nicht bekommen



Vorne links 285 / rechts 285
Hinten links 284 / rechts 284

Bei der EX471-Felge ("EM 3.7") gehören allerdings noch spezielle Unterlegscheiben unter die Nippel. Am besten beim Ausbau gut aufheben...


----------



## Der_Piet (31. Mai 2015)

Bei bikecomponents gibts die nur in 2mm schritten. Also 284 und 286. Leider aber immer nur 70stk nicht weniger.Hat jmd Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung?
Oder könnte man evtl auch hinten die 286er einbauen und einfach ein wenig weiter durch den nippel drehen...?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (31. Mai 2015)

Die DT Speichen gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Speichen/DT-Swiss-Competition-Straight---1590_3278.html
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/Speichen/Comp-black-straightpull
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/speichenlaengen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Piet (2. Juni 2015)

Top,
Danke!


----------



## HibboTronic (2. Juni 2015)

Jungs was haltet ihr von den shimano Zee anstatt die Hayes?


----------



## DeMischel1985 (2. Juni 2015)

ich fand die hayes auch grottenschlecht. hab jetzt xt verbaut. war für mich preis/leistungsmäßig die beste option


----------



## HibboTronic (2. Juni 2015)

Hab die zee an meinem two15 und bin ganz zufrieden mit denen, kann ja nur sein das wer für enduro was besseres zu bieten hat


----------



## Sapporro (2. Juni 2015)

Die Zee ist ne gute Bremse. Ansonsten hatte bikemailorder vor 2 Tagen die saint für nen krassen Rabatt drin. 250 statt 399.


----------



## HibboTronic (2. Juni 2015)

Ja aber die sind trotzdem noch zu teuer. Kann man den Hayes Adapter vorne auch für die shimano verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (2. Juni 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Ja aber die sind trotzdem noch zu teuer. Kann man den Hayes Adapter vorne auch für die shimano verwenden?



Jup, das geht


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juni 2015)

Die Shimano Sachen sind zur Zeit überall preiswert, das neue Modelljahr steht vor der Tür. 
Wenns preiswert sein soll nimm ne SLX mit icetec, ist vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar. Ne Saint/Zee macht Sinn wenn Du eher "Stabil" gebaut bist und oder sehr viele HM am Stück vernichten willst 

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (3. Juni 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Die Shimano Sachen sind zur Zeit überall preiswert, das neue Modelljahr steht vor der Tür.
> Wenns preiswert sein soll nimm ne SLX mit icetec, ist vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar. Ne Saint/Zee macht Sinn wenn Du eher "Stabil" gebaut bist und oder sehr viele HM am Stück vernichten willst
> 
> Grüße Tom
> ...



Da geb ich Tom absolut recht, eine SLX oder XT reicht absolut aus. Und das mit dem Modellwechsel ist ebenfalls richtig


----------



## robertberlin (3. Juni 2015)

Na wer hat die Hayes gerade bei ebay drinn? :-D http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hayes-Radar-...88?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f4d9a5d38


----------



## HibboTronic (3. Juni 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Die Shimano Sachen sind zur Zeit überall preiswert, das neue Modelljahr steht vor der Tür.
> Wenns preiswert sein soll nimm ne SLX mit icetec, ist vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar. Ne Saint/Zee macht Sinn wenn Du eher "Stabil" gebaut bist und oder sehr viele HM am Stück vernichten willst
> 
> Grüße Tom
> ...


Naja 105kg mit Rucksack und co. Und wie schon gesagt fahre die zee mit ice-tec auf meinem two15 und bin voll zufrieden damit, Robert meine sind nicht bei eBay drin


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juni 2015)

Interessant, wie bist du mit der Dämpferperformance zufrieden? 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (3. Juni 2015)

Es geht so auf touren und aufm hometrail alles gut. Aber war vor 2 Wochen im Park. Da war es eher enttäuschend


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juni 2015)

Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Meiner hat jetzt ein Custom valving bekommen, ich werde berichten 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## robertberlin (3. Juni 2015)

Überlege auch den Volumen Spacer zu wechseln. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung? Ob mehr Endprogression drinn ist? 
Bisher habe ich allerdings auch im Park kaum Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Nur im offenen Modus läuft es doch sehr weich. (90kg komplett)


----------



## stobimax (4. Juni 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> Überlege auch den Volumen Spacer zu wechseln. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung? Ob mehr Endprogression drinn ist?
> Bisher habe ich allerdings auch im Park kaum Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Nur im offenen Modus läuft es doch sehr weich. (90kg komplett)



Es gibt noch einen größeren Volumenspacer! Ob der hilft wage ich aber zu bezweifeln, wenn es nicht zu Durchschlägen kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sapporro (4. Juni 2015)

Also hab den größten Spacer verbaut und 250psi, bei 100kg komplett, angefangen zu testen. 1tour mit Trail,downhill und Park Elementen. 250 war definitiv zuviel. Hatte noch ca. 2 cm Luft obwohl Drops und stepdowns 1- 1,5meter. Ich denke es wird sich bei 230 einpendeln. Vorher fand ich den Dämpfer zu weich und man hatte nicht wirklich Feedback vom Untergrund. Mit dem größeren Spacer ist es viel besser zumindest nach meinem Empfinden. Endprogression ist definitiv höher. Gefühlt ist auch im mittleren Federweg bisschen mehr Progression da als vorher. Aber bisher nur die eine Tour die ich als Vergleich nehmen kann werd weiter testen. Anfänglich war ich auch etwas enttäuscht da es sich komplett unterschiedlich als mein Altes Bike verhält(einfach zu weich).

Im Moment ist mein Fazit zum Fritzz:

Das bike ist ein großhubiges Enduro/Trailbike. Als Freerider würde ich es nicht bezeichnen ( als Beispiel das trek scratch/cube hanzz waren Freerider) . Sprünge etc sind nicht so sein Ding. Drüberbügeln geht aber immer und das macht es echt sau gut, btw die Gabel ist der Hammer. Touren tauglich ist es definitiv denn klettern kann es auch ganz gut.

Jetzt noch die richtige Einstellung fürs Heck finden und dann gibt's die 9 Punkte. 10 gibt's nicht da der Lack Mega anfällig ist.


----------



## stobimax (4. Juni 2015)

Ich muss gestehen dass ich mit meinen 66 Kilo mit dem Dämpfer im Park richtig zufrieden bin. Habe heute das Rad mal "Bikeparktauglich" gemacht und die Reverb entfernt.. mein Aufbau kommt fahrfertig auf 13,4 Kilo - richtig gut für das Kaliber! 

Ich muss an der Stelle nochmal die Laufräder hervorheben... die Felgen sind mega. Wir hatten eine Testflotte von 10 Fritzz im Bikepark dabei und keine einzige Felge war wirklich verdellt oder beschädigt, im Gegensatz zu anderen Laufradsätzen!


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Juni 2015)

Eventuell nehmt ihr halt dann für nen parkeinsatz auch den entsprechenden dämpfer ? Der fox is ja nicht wirklich als solcher konzipiert.

Ich habe das hanzz sl und das fritzz sl...

Hanzz ist etwas besser abwärts.... bügelt besser drüber und liegt satter. Das liegt aber am cc dämpfer. Das fritzz ist dafür sauschnell auf nem trail. Ist ein echt gutes rad. Ich fahre selten parks, da sprünge net mein ding sind. Aber die kritiken am float x sind ja nachzulesen.... deckt sich mit meinen erfahrungen, dass fox dämpfer weiter durchsacken. Das ist rs besser
Iich denke wenn ihr da nen vivid air oder nen cc, bzw den neuen fox float x 2 rein macht, habt ihr das was ihr wollt. Eventuell hat ja einer von euch nen passenden dämpfer zum testen und kann berichten.....


----------



## robertberlin (5. Juni 2015)

ich glaub ein vivid air oder cc wird durch dire dickere luftkammer nicht passen oder?


----------



## HibboTronic (5. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub ein dhx 2 würde passen.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Juni 2015)

Mh gute frage...... sagt mal einbaumaß ist doch bei hanzz und fritzz 216x63 oder ? Wenn ich zeit und lust habe tausche ich die dämpfer mal... ccdbair is ein genialer dämpfer


----------



## stobimax (5. Juni 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Mh gute frage...... sagt mal einbaumaß ist doch bei hanzz und fritzz 216x63 oder ? Wenn ich zeit und lust habe tausche ich die dämpfer mal... ccdbair is ein genialer dämpfer



Au ja mach das mal bitte, das hab ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit gefragt!


----------



## robertberlin (5. Juni 2015)

find federdämpfer nich so dolle :-/ aber der neue Float FloatX2 schaut schon geil aus


----------



## robertberlin (5. Juni 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Mh gute frage...... sagt mal einbaumaß ist doch bei hanzz und fritzz 216x63 oder ? Wenn ich zeit und lust habe tausche ich die dämpfer mal... ccdbair is ein genialer dämpfer



auch mein favorit zum nachrüsten  ... bitte testen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (5. Juni 2015)

Da bei mir gleich eh die neuen bremsen drauf kommen kann ich auch gleich mal den dhx2 rein machen welchen ich noch habe.


----------



## ottovalvole (5. Juni 2015)

So mein Dämpfer ist wieder da, mal sehen was das Custom Valving gebracht hat. Ich Werden berichten sobald Ergebnisse vorliegen 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (5. Juni 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> find federdämpfer nich so dolle :-/ aber der neue Float FloatX2 schaut schon geil aus



WILL HABEN! 

Habe schon mit Fox telefoniert, demnächst könnte ich einen in den Händen halten...


----------



## HibboTronic (5. Juni 2015)

So Zee sind drauf, erste Runde aufm Hometrail gedreht. Fazit: 1000 mal angenehmer zu fahren als die Hayes!


----------



## Joey12345 (6. Juni 2015)

Hey zusammen. 
An dem float x2 hätte ich definitiv auch Interesse. 
Hab aktuell folgendes Problem an meinem
Schaltwerk: der begrenzungsring ist gebrochen, Ersatzteile gibt es wohl für x01 nur in usa. 
Kann da auf die schnelle jemand weiterhelfen ? 

Zudem wirft mein Magic Mary Blasen. Allerdings ist der vertstar erst in ein paar Wochen zu bekommen. Kann auch da jemand helfen oder einen alternativen Vorderreifen empfehlen? 

Danke
Grüße


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Juni 2015)

QUOTE="Joey12345, post: 12993375, member: 306896"]Hey zusammen. 
An dem float x2 hätte ich definitiv auch Interesse. 
Hab aktuell folgendes Problem an meinem
Schaltwerk: der begrenzungsring ist gebrochen, Ersatzteile gibt es wohl für x01 nur in usa. 
Kann da auf die schnelle jemand weiterhelfen ? 


Conti trailking 2.4

Das mit dem  schaltwerk sollte nicht dein problem sein. Zum händler..reklamieren... notfalls soll cube ein neues schaltwerk schicken.


Zudem wirft mein Magic Mary Blasen. Allerdings ist der vertstar erst in ein paar Wochen zu bekommen. Kann auch da jemand helfen oder einen alternativen Vorderreifen empfehlen? 

Danke
Grüße[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (6. Juni 2015)

Funny Story - der Magic Mary ist zur Zeit nicht erhältlich, _grade weil_ er Blasen wirft. Schwalbe hat wohl die Mischung verk***t... Soll aber bald wieder verfügbar sein!


----------



## HibboTronic (6. Juni 2015)

Schwalbe hat im allgemeinen wohl paar Probleme, der Hans Dampf und Rock Razor sind z.b. als SG auch nicht Lieferbar und das schon seit 3. Monaten!


----------



## ottovalvole (6. Juni 2015)

So, Gestern erste Runde mit geändertem Dämpfer. 220psi, 100kg Systemgewicht, relativ einfache trails, keine Sprünge, einige sehr moderate Kompressionen.

Dämpfer steht höher im Federweg, Ca 30% Restweg vorhanden, was meines Erachtens für diese trails ok ist. Alles im Trail Modus gefahren, offener Modus steht noch aus. Fühlt sich aber generell straffer an.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sapporro (6. Juni 2015)

@ otto was kann man unter custom valving verstehen? 

Sowas?

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/Fox DHX/Fox Float X Highlow Adjuster Kit.htm

Und hast es direkt bei fox machen lassen?


----------



## ottovalvole (6. Juni 2015)

Nein, der Dämpfer wird umgeshimmt, sprich die Dämpfung wird in meinem Fall härter/straffer gemacht durch Umbau der, salopp gesagt, Ventilplättchen der Dämpfung.

Ich hab das Bei Fox machen lassen, der Dämpfer war eh da wegen Undichtigkeit. Remote bleibt wie gewohnt bestehen, ist halt nur straffer als Original.

Grüße Tom



Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Juni 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Nein, der Dämpfer wird umgeshimmt, sprich die Dämpfung wird in meinem Fall härter/straffer gemacht durch Umbau der, salopp gesagt, Ventilplättchen der Dämpfung.
> 
> Ich hab das Bei Fox machen lassen, der Dämpfer war eh da wegen Undichtigkeit. Remote bleibt wie gewohnt bestehen, ist halt nur straffer als Original.
> 
> ...


bei toxoholics ?


----------



## ottovalvole (7. Juni 2015)

Ex, die sind ja jetzt Fox


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## v2205 (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo an alle 

kann es sein, dass ich das einzige "Mädchen" auf dieser Welt bin, welches ein Fritzz 2015 fährt?!  

Aber der eigentliche Grund für meinen Post ist folgendes...Entschuldigt wirklich meine Frage...aber mit dem "schrauben" habe ich es leider (noch) nicht so. Könnte Ihr mir vielleicht mal eine Auflistung machen, was ich alles besorgen muss, wenn ich von den Hayes auf die Zee wechseln möchte? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Juni 2015)

Die bremsen und die scheiben.... bekommst im set. Eventuell wenn hinten eine 203er drauf machen willst nen adapter für den bremssattel, damit dieser dann zur grösseren scheibe passt. 6 loch Bremsscheiben...das wars.


----------



## v2205 (8. Juni 2015)

Adapter für Post Mount 6, 7 oder IS 2000 

Shimano 6 Loch SRMT66 - vorne 203 mm und hinten auch 203 mm ...oder hinten bei 180 mm bleiben...

Auf folgende Seite kann man halt ne Auswahl treffen....aber so wirklich blick ich da noch nicht wirklich durch......naja..jeder fängt klein an, ne 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--23953.html?gclid=CKCIjo7kgMYCFWvHtAodEn0AQA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (8. Juni 2015)

Nach langer Überlegung habe ich mir heute den Monarch+ RC3 bestellt und werde wohl damit dem Fox Dämpfer weichen.


----------



## milestone2 (8. Juni 2015)

v2205 schrieb:


> Adapter für Post Mount 6, 7 oder IS 2000
> 
> Shimano 6 Loch SRMT66 - vorne 203 mm und hinten auch 203 mm ...oder hinten bei 180 mm bleiben...
> 
> ...


Hi,
Ich hab mir die hier draufgemacht.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-b-set-86999/wg_id-4237
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-bremsscheibe-sm-rt86m-180mm-6-loch-64465
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-bremsscheibe-sm-rt86l-203mm-6-loch-66405


----------



## ottovalvole (8. Juni 2015)

Hm also ich will nicht indiskret sein aber wenn Du eine eher damenhafte Statur hast würde ich ne XT nehmen. Preiswerter, bremst super und leichter. Bin damit in leogang super klar gekommen und ich bin nicht ganz leicht.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (8. Juni 2015)

Hey 


v2205 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> kann es sein, dass ich das einzige "Mädchen" auf dieser Welt bin, welches ein Fritzz 2015 fährt?!
> 
> ...


Hey Du, 

Keine Sorge, es gibt noch mindestens eine Dame, die ein Fritzz durch die Bikeparks quälen darf 

Du brauchst für den Bremswechsel nur zwei Bremsen. Die Adapter und Scheiben passen, die Leitungen passen auch so halbwegs. Die vordere ist out of the Box perfekt, die hintere etwas zu lang, aber Shimano liefert alle Teile zum kürzen der Leitung mit. 
Zum entlüften nach dem kürzen braucht man eigentlich nur Shimano-Mineralöl...


----------



## rosterberg73 (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo v2205, 

für die ZEE das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Aber wenn Du die XT mit 180/203er Scheibe nimmst, dann musst Du Dir gar nichts mehr besorgen. Du musst lediglich die Bremsleitungen kürzen (Erstzteile sind i. d. R. mit dabei). Die Leitungen zu kürzen ist nicht schwer ;-), dafür gibt es gute Beschreibungen hier im Forum oder sonst im Inet!

Grüße
Gixxer


----------



## v2205 (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo an Alle!!!

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und auch die hinzugefügten Links!!!! Manchmal sagen Bilder mehr als 1000 Worte. Vor allem da das technische echt nicht so meins ist...Schande über mein Haupt...aber wie gesagt, jeder fängt mal klein an! Trotzdem danke an alle, dass Eure Antworten sogar für mich verständlich sind!! 

Also ein Schwergewicht bin ich nicht  würde mich als "normal" bezeichnen 

Da ihr mir auf jedenfall auch die XT schmackhaft gemacht habt, werde ich mir nun doch nochmal Gedanken zu dem Thema Bremse machen!

Super, dass ich dank Euch jetzt schonmal weiss, was ich für die XT oder halt für die ZEE bräuchte!! 

PS: meine Güte ...mir fällt grad mal auf, dass das Hauptwort in meinem Text "Danke" ist


----------



## stobimax (9. Juni 2015)

v2205 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und auch die hinzugefügten Links!!!! Manchmal sagen Bilder mehr als 1000 Worte. Vor allem da das technische echt nicht so meins ist...Schande über mein Haupt...aber wie gesagt, jeder fängt mal klein an! Trotzdem danke an alle, dass Eure Antworten sogar für mich verständlich sind!!
> 
> ...



Bin das Fritzz jetzt mit Radar (doof), XT (super!), Guide RSC (meins, geil!), Saint (Wurfanker!) und Zee (Wurfanker in günstig!) gefahren. Am besten gefällt mir die Guide RSC, aber wenn Du dir um die Wartung keine Gedanken machen willst, bist du mit der XT bestens bedient. 
Die Saint/Zee finde ich fast schon zu brachial (65 Kilo). Hinten würde ich auch auf jeden Fall eine 180mm-Disc behalten, die 203er lässt sich nicht so präzise dosieren und hinten braucht man zum stoppen auch keinen Pizzateller...


----------



## Joey12345 (10. Juni 2015)

Hai. 
Wenn ich also vorne und hinten Magura mt5 mit 203mm Scheiben fahren möchte, welche Adapter benötige ich denn dann für vorne und hinten ? 
Danke!


----------



## ottovalvole (12. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand mal herausgefunden welcher der üblichen Verdächtigen Dämpfer alternativ passt? 

Vivid Air, BOS oder CCDBA?

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigruu (15. Juni 2015)

Heyho,
hat schonmal jemand den LRS vom Race gewogen?
Bzw Empfehlungen als Alternative? E1900? 
Mfg 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (15. Juni 2015)

Universalantwort: Hope Flow EX;-)

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rosterberg73 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mein Fritzz 2015 jetzt seit 3 Monaten / ca. 700 km im Einsatz. Seit ein paar Tagen macht es mir jedoch etwas Kummer. Unter Belastung habe ich ein knacken, das ich noch nicht genau lokalisieren konnte. Ich tippe mal auf eines der Hinterbaulager oder das Innenlager. Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn ja, wo soll ich als erstes suchen? Habt Ihr vielleicht ähnliche Probleme mit Euren 2015er Fritzzen?

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten


----------



## Grins3katze (16. Juni 2015)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Fritzz 2015 jetzt seit 3 Monaten / ca. 700 km im Einsatz. Seit ein paar Tagen macht es mir jedoch etwas Kummer. Unter Belastung habe ich ein knacken, das ich noch nicht genau lokalisieren konnte. Ich tippe mal auf eines der Hinterbaulager oder das Innenlager. Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn ja, wo soll ich als erstes suchen? Habt Ihr vielleicht ähnliche Probleme mit Euren 2015er Fritzzen?
> 
> Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten



Bei mir war das Hinterbaulager bei der Rechten Kettenstrebe.... (schraube ist versteckt hinter dem Kettenblatt)... hatte sich gelockert...wieder anziehen und das knacken war weg...

PS: Hat keiner Problemen mit dem Schaltwerk der sich von allein ausschraubt? 

LG - Chris


----------



## rosterberg73 (16. Juni 2015)

Grins3katze:
Mit der Schaltung muss ich mal schauen. Ich musste die bisher zweimal neu einstellen. Vielleicht liegt´s ja daran!


----------



## stobimax (16. Juni 2015)

Die Schraube am Schaltauge, die das Auge im Rahmen festhält, lockert sich seeeehr gerne. Die ist meistens auch dafür verantwortlich, dass sich das Schaltwerk lockert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (16. Juni 2015)

Honigruu schrieb:


> Heyho,
> hat schonmal jemand den LRS vom Race gewogen?
> Bzw Empfehlungen als Alternative? E1900?
> Mfg
> ...



Der Laufradsatz vom SL ist richtig geil. Bin bisher auch die Mavic EX721 auf Hope-Naben gefahren, aber ich werde in Zukunft bei DT Swiss bleiben! Die DT EX471 wird im DH-Worldcup gefahren, die ist echt klasse und relativ leicht. Mit DT 240S-Naben und guten Speichen sollte der Laufradsatz circa auf 1800 Gramm kommen!


----------



## rosterberg73 (17. Juni 2015)

Grins3katze: Hatte gestern mal bei dem Lager geschaut, bzw. schauen wollen. Welchen Kurbelabzieher verwendest Du / Ihr denn für die RF - Kurbel? Bin grade dabei, meine Bike-Werkstatt etwas aufzurüsten / vieles selber zu machen und hatte bisher immer nur mit Shimano Kurbeln zu tun (ohne Spezialwerkzeug).


----------



## stobimax (17. Juni 2015)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Grins3katze: Hatte gestern mal bei dem Lager geschaut, bzw. schauen wollen. Welchen Kurbelabzieher verwendest Du / Ihr denn für die RF - Kurbel? Bin grade dabei, meine Bike-Werkstatt etwas aufzurüsten / vieles selber zu machen und hatte bisher immer nur mit Shimano Kurbeln zu tun (ohne Spezialwerkzeug).



Du brauchst keinen Abzieher. Der ist in der Kurbel integriert... Ein Innensechskant für die innere Schraube reicht. 
Die Raceface Turbine Cinch sitzt gerne SEHR fest...


----------



## rosterberg73 (17. Juni 2015)

Stobimax: Genau das dachte ich auch. Ich kann aber lediglich mit einem 8er Inbus den Deckel auf der Zahnkranzseite abschrauben und dann ist Hohlachse (?) angesagt. Bisher bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass die RF den Kurbelabzieher integriert haben.
Hatte mir eben mal die Montageanleitung von RF aus dem Inet gezogen: Ich brauche dafür einen Abzieher :-(!


----------



## Grins3katze (17. Juni 2015)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Stobimax: Genau das dachte ich auch. Ich kann aber lediglich mit einem 8er Imbus den Deckel auf der Zahnkranzseite abschrauben und dann ist Hohlachse (?) angesagt. Bisher bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass die RF den Kurbelabzieher integriert haben.
> Hatte mir eben mal die Montageanleitung von RF aus dem Inet gezogen: Ich brauche dafür einen Abzieher :-(!




Nein Kein Abzieher nötig, du brauchst nur einen 8er & 16er Hex schlüssel... das System ist schon geil gemacht aber... Doof das RF keine Anleitung dafür anbietet in den "Installation instruction" PDF hier -->http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/B10186-Cinch_System_Installation.pdf

#1. 16er Hex komplett lösen
#2. 8er Hex lösen und 3/4 rausschrauben
#3. 16er reinschrauben und damit die Kurbel "rauspressen"
#4. ggf step 2&3 wiederholen...

LG - Christophe


----------



## rosterberg73 (17. Juni 2015)

16er Hex ???

In der Raceface - Beschreibung ist aber doch der Abzieher explizit genannt worden?
Ich glaube, ich habe leichte Ladehemmungen!


----------



## Grins3katze (17. Juni 2015)

Du, wie Stobimax geschrieben hat… Abzieher ist in der Kurbel integriert.. wird aber mit 16er Hex betätigt…

Hab schon bei mir und einen Freund das Kettenblatt gewechselt… das geht #1 bis #4... wie oben von mir beschrieben…

Ich weiß, 16er HEX klingt komisch… gibt es aber...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121273163466


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre auch das fritzz 
Wollt mal hallo sagen 
Probleme hatte ich mit der reverb am anfang die wollte nicht oben bleiben und ist abgesackt 
Die remote bleibt hängen aber da sollt die tage der normale hebel ankommen dann hat sich das auch erledigt.
Hayes hab ich rausgeworfen und die saint verbaut 
Ansonsten alles gut


----------



## pansejim (25. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ich suche im Raum München ein 2015er Fritzz 180.
Weiß noch jemand einen, der einen kennt, dessen Schwager seins verkaufen möchte?
Neu wäre natürlich am schicksten...
Ach ja...in 18``...

Über kurze Info freue ich mich...

P.S. Framekit wäre auch okay...!

Gruß


----------



## Joey12345 (25. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
nachdem ich jetzt in diversen Bikeparks, Saalbach und Leogang unterwegs war hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum SL:
- *Gabel*: Die Gabel is der Hammer. Zwar weniger fluffig als ne Pike aber bleibt immer extrem gut im Federweg was ich sehr wichtig finde und auch nicht soo schwer abzustimmen wie in Testberichten oft geschrieben wird
- *ReifenFelge*: Tubeless Umrüsten war wirklich super einfach. Magic Mary hat sich mittlerweile in Luft aufgelöst bzw. Blasen geworfen. Hinten hab ich mir nen Hans Dampf in SG drauf gemacht, der hat nach 2 Monaten aber auch schon Riße und Ausbrüche und musste jetzt auch getauscht/eingeschickt werden. Mangels Angebot in 27,5 umgestiegen auf Bontrager G4 und G5 und bin bisher absolut begeistert. Die EX471 ist wie von Sobimax schon geschrieben bisher eine absolute sorglos-macht-alles-mit Felge.
- *Schaltwerk*: Mit 1x11 und 32er KB komme ich überall gut zurecht. Der gleiche Anschlags-Befestigungsring den *Grins3katze *schon 2 Mal geopfert hat war bei mir auch nach ner Abfahrt defekt. Händler und Sram Kundenservice kannten das Ersatzteil nicht, hab ich mir dann selbst im Internet bestellt und verbaut. Sache von 10 Minuten. Händler/Kundenservice hat mich jetzt nach 4 Wochen angerufen dass eventuell doch ein Ersatzteil besorgt werden könnte ob ich  noch Interesse habe. 
- *Bremse*: Guide R hatte in Saalbach bei meinen 100kg inkl. Equipment teilweise Druckpunktwandern was mich ziemlich stört ansonsten eigentlich sehr gut dosierbare Bremse mit ausreichend Kraft und bisher ohne jedes Geräusch. Anfangs hat die vordere stark "gerubbelt" das hat sich mit der Zeit aber gelegt. Seitens Cube hätte man meiner Meinung nach aber in der Preisklasse zumindest zu der Neuentwicklung Guide RS greifen können. (Die R ist gebertechnisch nach meinen Infos nahezu baugleich Elixir). Da die Hebelweitenverstellung vorne allerdings nicht mehr funktioniert (wohl bekanntes Problem) wird die Bremse eingeschickt und gegen eine Magura MT5 getauscht. 
- *Rahmen/Ausstattung: *Geometrie find ich sehr gelungen und fühl mich absolut wohl. Allerdings kommen nicht alle die das Bike mal ausprobiert haben auf Anhieb damit zurecht aber so hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben. Schade finde ich dass die Reverb  nur 125mm kann. Hier wäre die 150mm in Kombination mit dem kurzen Sitzrohr meiner Meinung nach die deutlich sinnvollere Variante gewesen. Tretlager beginnt nun zu knacken, bedenklich früh eigentlich aber muss ich mir mal anschauen
-* Dämpfer/Hinterbau: *Schon ausreichend hier thematisiert. Bei schnelleren Strecken wie die Blue Line in Saalbach habe ich im offenen Modus immer das Gefühl dass der Hinterbau viel zu weich ist bzw. sich verwindet und schau nach jeder Abfahrt ob ich entweder nen Platten oder nen Seitenschlag habe oder ob sich irgendwas gelockert hat. Mega unangenehm und nervig. Wenn die Strecke im Trail Modus gefahren wird ist dieses Phänomen deutlich geringer bzw. nahezu weg. 
Allgemein würde ich das mit dem Volumenspacer mal ausprobieren ob sich das vielleicht bessert, vermutlich aber nicht. 
*Dazu eine Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen um wieviel der größte Spacer höher ist als der aktuell verbaute (Der zweitgrößte laut eurer Aussage)? Durchmesser etc sollte ja bei allen gleich sein?! *Dann schmeiß ich mal meinen 3 D Drucker an und produzier mir das Teil selber denn für das Set 48 Euro obwohl ich nur einen davon brauchen kann find ich etwas ..... und einzeln nicht zu bekommen. 

So, geholfen ist damit eigentlich keinem aber das wars erstmal 
Grüße
Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (25. Juni 2015)

pansejim schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich suche im Raum München ein 2015er Fritzz 180.
> Weiß noch jemand einen, der einen kennt, dessen Schwager seins verkaufen möchte?
> ...



Schreib mir mal


----------



## stobimax (25. Juni 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> nachdem ich jetzt in diversen Bikeparks, Saalbach und Leogang unterwegs war hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum SL:
> - *Gabel*: Die Gabel is der Hammer. Zwar weniger fluffig als ne Pike aber bleibt immer extrem gut im Federweg was ich sehr wichtig finde und auch nicht soo schwer abzustimmen wie in Testberichten oft geschrieben wird
> - *ReifenFelge*: Tubeless Umrüsten war wirklich super einfach. Magic Mary hat sich mittlerweile in Luft aufgelöst bzw. Blasen geworfen. Hinten hab ich mir nen Hans Dampf in SG drauf gemacht, der hat nach 2 Monaten aber auch schon Riße und Ausbrüche und musste jetzt auch getauscht/eingeschickt werden. Mangels Angebot in 27,5 umgestiegen auf Bontrager G4 und G5 und bin bisher absolut begeistert. Die EX471 ist wie von Sobimax schon geschrieben bisher eine absolute sorglos-macht-alles-mit Felge.
> ...



Hannes, danke für den Bericht! Das klingt echt richtig gut. 

Die Bremse habe ich auch sofort gewechselt. Fahre jetzt eine Guide RSC, daher mein Tipp - die RS reicht völlig! Die Druckpunktverstellung ist ziemlich sinnlos. 

Die Abmessungen vom Volumenspacer sind auf der Fox-Seite (ehem. Toxoholics) abgebildet! Wenn nicht, ruf die Leute mal an und frag, die sind meistens echt gut drauf.


----------



## CRacing (29. Juni 2015)

Hey,

fährt von euch noch jemand am Race die Kombination Hayes Bremsscheiben mit XT Bremse? Ich habe das Problem, dass die Vorderradbremse bei Belastung sehr schnell mit lautem und sehr nervendem quitschen beginnt. Sattel habe ich nochmal ausgerichtet, hat leider nichts geändert. Liegt´s eventuell an der Scheibe? Lieber eine Shimano Scheibe kaufen und verbauen?

Danke!


----------



## rosterberg73 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo CRacing, 
ich habe direkt mit der XT Bremse auch die paar Euronen in die passende Scheiben investiert.
Dann habe ich zumindest ein abgestimmtes System.

Grüße


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juni 2015)

Nimm slx oder xt, zee dann hast keine probleme


----------



## CRacing (29. Juni 2015)

Alles klar. Danke euch! Ich werde dann umrüsten. Ist nämlich nicht nur nervend, sondern auch peinlich mit dem Quietschen  Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu dem Unterschied zwischen XT (SM-RT76) und XT IceTech (SM-RT86) Scheiben gemacht?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (29. Juni 2015)

Hayes Scheiben mit Saint aber alles top da is totale Ruhe


----------



## emugra (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo an Alle, 
habe auch seit diesem Frühjahr das Fritzz Sl und bin von der Performance zufrieden. 
@
*Grins3katze *dieser Ring am Schaltwerk heißt B-Bolt und ist mir auch schon einmal gebrochen. Mein aktueller macht auch nicht den besten Eindruck, ich habe das Gefühl die Spannschraube sitzt nicht mittig auf und bohrt sich praktisch langsam rein... 
Auch das Knacken habe ich auch, knacken kann man das nicht nennen das wäre zu glimpflich ausgedrückt . Ich habe bereits die Lagerschalen nachgepresst und Lager von der 110series verwendet, aber das hilft bis jetzt noch nichts... vielleicht liegt es echt an der Gabel. 

LG Uwe


----------



## Grins3katze (2. Juli 2015)

Bei mir schraub sich das Schaltwerk aus... dadurch geht die B-Bolt Ring irgendwann kaputt. 

Unglaublich aber trotz sehr viel Loctite mittelfest hat sich mein Schaltwerk nach 10 Ausfahren wieder gelockert... (Ohne Loctite musste ich mein Schaltwerk nach jedem ausfahrt wieder fest schrauben... Ein Freund von mir hat mit'm Capra und X1 Schaltwerk genau dasselbe Problem)

Wie macht sich das Knacken bei dir bemerkbar? (bei mir muss ich aufs Vorderrad fahren oder mit vordere bremsen eine Vollbremsung machen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emugra (2. Juli 2015)

Schaltwerkschraube muss ich auch regelmäßig nachziehen... das knacken habe ich wenn ich stark bremse vorne oder springe. Da haben wir wohl genau das gleich Problem und mittlerweile glaube ich nicht das das am Lenkkopflager liegt. Habe auch schon ein anderes Laufrad ausprobiert aber an dem liegt es auch nicht.


----------



## Rucksim (2. Juli 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das Knacken bei dir bemerkbar? (bei mir muss ich aufs Vorderrad fahren oder mit vordere bremsen eine Vollbremsung machen)



Hab denke ich das gleiche Problem. Meine Gabel ist jetzt zur Garantieabwicklung bei Fox. Klemm mal das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine und bewege den Lenker mit mäßiger Kraft nach links und rechts. Wenn es jetzt auch knackt, dann ist es wahrscheinlich ein Problem bei der Gabel „Creaking Crown“. Schau mal, ich hab dazu erst letzte Woche nen Thread aufgemacht. In der Praxis hab ich das Knacken beim Anbremsen, überrollen von Hindernissen und kurz bevor ich sie eingeschickt habe, sogar einfach beim normalen fahren gehört.


----------



## emugra (2. Juli 2015)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Hab denke ich das gleiche Problem. Meine Gabel ist jetzt zur Garantieabwicklung bei Fox. Klemm mal das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine und bewege den Lenker mit mäßiger Kraft nach links und rechts. Wenn es jetzt auch knackt, dann ist es wahrscheinlich ein Problem bei der Gabel „Creaking Crown“. Schau mal, ich hab dazu erst letzte Woche nen Thread aufgemacht. In der Praxis hab ich das Knacken beim Anbremsen, überrollen von Hindernissen und kurz bevor ich sie eingeschickt habe, sogar einfach beim normalen fahren gehört.


Habe das gerade probiert und es knackt wirklich... wie lange ist deine gabel schon weg ? Ich gehe nämlich am 12. Juli nach Vinschgau


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Juli 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Habe das gerade probiert und es knackt wirklich... wie lange ist deine gabel schon weg ? Ich gehe nämlich am 12. Juli nach Vinschgau


Anrufen vei toxo, aber ist saison.... des wird eng. Machs danach


----------



## Grins3katze (2. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte die „Creaking Crown“ wäre bei 36er/2015 ausgeschlossen…. Haha…


----------



## emugra (2. Juli 2015)

ich komm telefonisch nicht mal durch, werde es nach vinschgau machen. Vielleicht ist es ja erträglich wenn ich mit Ohropax fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (2. Juli 2015)

Also das neue two15 sieht ja argh nach dem Fritzz aus 







Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rucksim (2. Juli 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Habe das gerade probiert und es knackt wirklich... wie lange ist deine gabel schon weg ? Ich gehe nämlich am 12. Juli nach Vinschgau



Telefonisch wurden mir 1-2 Tage zugesichert. Hab die Gabel dann auch gestern versendet, hab glücklicherweise noch n Zweitbike, weshalb es nicht ganz so schlimm ist ob die Gabel 1 oder 2 Wochen weg ist.


----------



## Grins3katze (2. Juli 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> ich komm telefonisch nicht mal durch, werde es nach vinschgau machen. Vielleicht ist es ja erträglich wenn ich mit Ohropax fahre



Trotzdem viel spass.. ich war dort letzte Woche... ein Traum....

Gefahren bin ich: Madritschjoch, Tibet, Goldsee, 7Brunnen, Madatchen, 23er, Holy Hansen, 4 Gewinnt 13, Roatbrunn, Tarscher Alm, Monte Sole, Tschilli, Tschilli+ 7er/5er, 14er, Propain, 6er/15er Lottersteig etc…


----------



## robertberlin (2. Juli 2015)

werd anfang August erst Serfaus, dann Vinschgau :-D ...welche Trails sind besonders lohnend? 

Übrigens wollt ich mir mal n Ersatz Schaltauge mitnehmen ...nur welches is das Richtige für`s Fritzz? :-/


----------



## stobimax (2. Juli 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> werd anfang August erst Serfaus, dann Vinschgau :-D ...welche Trails sind besonders lohnend?
> 
> Übrigens wollt ich mir mal n Ersatz Schaltauge mitnehmen ...nur welches is das Richtige für`s Fritzz? :-/



Für SRAM das 2090 AXH
Für Shimano das 2091 AXH


----------



## robertberlin (2. Juli 2015)

DANKE!


----------



## robertberlin (2. Juli 2015)

30€  aber besser als im urlaub ohne da zu stehn


----------



## Der_Piet (2. Juli 2015)

14€ + Versand....
http://www.fahrrad.de/cube-schaltau...wcB&_cid=21_1_-1_9_175_363787_50015069406_pla


----------



## robertberlin (2. Juli 2015)

brauch das 2091 für xt  auch da 29,95€ ....das es da keine alternativen gibt :-/


----------



## CRacing (3. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch Abzocke!
Ich wollte mir auch noch gerne eins für mein Race als Ersatz zulegen, aber das ist Wucher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertberlin (3. Juli 2015)

jopp und wieso so ein Preisunterschied Sram-Shimano?!


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juli 2015)

Hat eigentlich jetzt mal jemand probiert ob ein alternativer Dämpfer ins Fritzz passt?

Ich war jetzt mal ne Woche im Park in Fiss, Erfahrungen folgen noch.

Nur soviel: ich glaube mehr Progression durch spacer ist der falsche Weg, ich tendiere tatsächlich zu einem kleineren als dem Verbauten.

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (3. Juli 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jetzt mal jemand probiert ob ein alternativer Dämpfer ins Fritzz passt?
> 
> Ich war jetzt mal ne Woche im Park in Fiss, Erfahrungen folgen noch.
> 
> ...


Ich haben den dhx2 mal von aussen dran gehalten, im unteren Bereich könnte es eng werden. Ich verabau ihn morgen mal. Der Monarch sollte auch bald ein trudeln der wird dann auch getestet. 

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juli 2015)

Na da bin ich echt gespannt. Ein CCDBA wäre vielleicht auch interessant 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (3. Juli 2015)

Gibt es den den in der einbaulänge? 

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juli 2015)

Oh das weiß ich gar ner, gute Frage. So dediziert hab ich mich mit alternativen noch gar nicht beschäftigt.

Welche EBL ist eigentlich nötig? 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Juli 2015)

216x64 ist die ebl.

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (4. Juli 2015)

216x63 CCDBA gibts 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube er wird aber von den außen maßen nicht passen, bei der unteren Aufnahme ist echt wenig Platz. Der dhx2 wird es schon eng haben.

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte schon mal überlegt ob der CCDBA Kopfüber reinpasst. So gefühlt könnte das klappen  


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (4. Juli 2015)

MH kann auch eng werden.

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2015)

*Fritzz 180 27,5 Team Edition*
https://www.facebook.com/CubeActionTeam


----------



## Joey12345 (5. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, 
Ist mir bewusst dass das hier eigtl nicht hingehört aber da immer wieder Leute suchen:
Werde mein Fritzz in 20 Zoll wohl schweren Herzens verkaufen. 
Wenn jemand Interesse hätte einfach melden. 
Bike ist gebraucht über alles andere kann man reden. 
Gruß Hannes


----------



## ottovalvole (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es mittlerweile Neuigkeiten bezüglich Dämpferalternativen?

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## H3R83RT (7. Juli 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ist mir bewusst dass das hier eigtl nicht hingehört aber da immer wieder Leute suchen:
> Werde mein Fritzz in 20 Zoll wohl schweren Herzens verkaufen.
> Wenn jemand Interesse hätte einfach melden.
> ...



Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn und wie ist der Zustand des Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (7. Juli 2015)

H3R83RT schrieb:


> Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn und wie ist der Zustand des Bikes?



Hab dir ne Nachricht geschickt


----------



## ottovalvole (7. Juli 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juli 2015)

Welche RH Größe fahrt ihr beim Fritzz mit ca 180cm, 18 Zoll oder 20 Zoll?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Juli 2015)

1,76 18" 
Fast 1,80


----------



## HibboTronic (8. Juli 2015)

18" bei 1,81cm. Ich persönlich hab mich auf dem 20" nicht wohl gefühlt.

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PazClemenza (8. Juli 2015)

18" , 180 cm, SL 84, passt super


----------



## ottovalvole (8. Juli 2015)

Ich bin 178cm und fahre 18 Zoll. Das Fritzz hat eine recht moderne Geo, recht langen Reach und kurzes Sitzrohr, verglichen mit älteren Rädern. Das 601 MK1 meines Kumpels in "L" ist Def kürzer als mein "M".

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## CRacing (8. Juli 2015)

So langsam verstehe ich, weshalb es so schwer war an ein 22" ran zu kommen. Es scheint ja echt nur kleine....sorry "normal Große" zu geben und daher auch kaum große Rahmen gebaut zu werden


----------



## HibboTronic (8. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre aber auch lieber ein kleineres Bike, ist wesentlich verspielter.

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Piet (8. Juli 2015)

Bei meinen 2m mussten es schon die 22" sein
Das passt dann aber noch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v2205 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich saß auf beiden - 18" und 20" und habe mich letztendlich für das 20" entschieden - da hab ich mich deutlich wohler drauf gefühlt....

Bin 1,77m und weiblich

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## emugra (9. Juli 2015)

Fahre mit 1,80m einen 18" Rahmen, ist schön verspielt und Reverb ist auch fast draußen.


----------



## ottovalvole (9. Juli 2015)

Für die die es interessiert: ich habe mal Kontakt mit TF tuned aufgenommen bezüglich des Dämpfers und bestehender Möglichkeiten. Es gibt ein paar vielversprechende Ansätze, der Kolben kann gegen einen PUSH Modell ersetzt werden und sollte dann eine deutlich bessere Dämpfung bieten.
Ich meld mich wieder falls es bahnbrechende Erkenntnisse gibt ;-)

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (10. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit, 
Hab gerade den Fox DHX RC2 drinne.

Das gute erstmal er passt so gerade ebend... Morgen ein test in Winterberg.















Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Juli 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> Hab gerade den Fox DHX RC2 drinne.
> 
> Das gute erstmal er passt so gerade ebend... Morgen ein test in Winterberg.
> ...


Des is aber knapp ))


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juli 2015)

Und der Ausgleichsbehälter knallt nicht auf den rahmen?


----------



## HibboTronic (10. Juli 2015)

Hans nur unter Belastung im stand ausprobiert. Ich dreh gleich eine runde aufm hometrail und Polster das vorher gut ab ;-)

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juli 2015)

Okidoki  bin mal gespannt  
Für den Park bestimmt geile sache, ich bin aber echt zufrieden mit dem Float X weil ich auch sonst noch viel hochtrete


----------



## HibboTronic (10. Juli 2015)

Naja in Saal Bach ist das gute teil echt an seine Grenze gekommen

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute , 

Einige kennen die Seite mit Sicherheit, aber ich find den folgenden Blog aus Spanien echt super interessant. 
Und besonders die vorletzte graphik zeigt den sehr speziellen Verlauf des Umlenkverhältnisses. 
Sollte also jemand mit einem
anderem Dämpfer spielen wollen oder über ein Tuning nachdenken ist das sicher sinnvoll da mal
nen Blick drauf zu werfen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Weg über nen Coil Dämpfer so gesehen also alles andere als empfehlenswert. 

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2015/03/cube-fritzz-275-2015.html?m=1

Lasset die Diskussion beginnen 

Grüße Hannes


----------



## robertberlin (14. Juli 2015)

Schaltauge für shimano kostet laut Cube doch "nur" 14,95€. 
Als Antwort auf meine Nachfrage....

"Es handelt sich um einen Druckfehler.
 Es kostet tatsächlich nur 14,95.
 leider ist in unseren Ausgelieferten Dealerbooks für die Händler der Druckfehler."


NAja ok


----------



## CRacing (14. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil!

Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis die Händler mit ziehen?!


----------



## robertberlin (14. Juli 2015)

ich ruf morgen mal bei fahrrad.de an und frag nach ....kann ja nich sein, will nich wissen wie viele zu 29€ verkauft wurden


----------



## Vincy (15. Juli 2015)

Auf der Cube Webseite werden die (jetzt) mit jeweils 14,95€ angegeben. 
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatzteile/schaltaugen/product/cube-drop-out-2090-axh-sram-black/
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatz...ct/cube-drop-out-2091-axh-direct-mount-black/


----------



## robertberlin (15. Juli 2015)

war`n die auf der cube seite nich immer bei 14,95? Bei allen Händlern sind sie nur für 29 ausgepreist (shimano). Laut cube war das ein schreibfehler in den Preisbüchern die an die Händler gehn. 

Toll das sich der Kunde drumm kümmern darf. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. Juli 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Hans nur unter Belastung im stand ausprobiert. Ich dreh gleich eine runde aufm hometrail und Polster das vorher gut ab ;-)



Was hat sich denn so ergeben?


----------



## robertberlin (16. Juli 2015)

Schaltauge Story geht weiter  ....Händler setzen den Preis nicht runter bis Cube da mal bescheid gibt oder was auch immer. Ich also Cube zurück geschrieben ob sie denn so gnädig sind und mal irgend einem händler bescheid geben das die dinger nur 14,95 kosten.....aber mit mail beantwortung bei cube is das so eine sache ...dauert halt


----------



## CRacing (16. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Arbeit!


----------



## robertberlin (16. Juli 2015)

also bei Fahrrad .de soll`s die nun für 14,95 geben ....überall sonst noch 30?


----------



## ottovalvole (17. Juli 2015)

So, mein Dämpfer geht nächste Woche zu TfTuned. Man ist fort sehr zuversichtlich, ich bin gespannt.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Juli 2015)

Moin moin,

Cc dbair passt nicht in den rahmen. Der hat ausgleichsbehälter zwar auch oben wie der fox. Das wäre nicht das problem, aber dämpfergehäuse ist zu dick. Schad. Das wäre das passende teil gewesen. Gibt nix besseres


----------



## Der_Piet (22. Juli 2015)

Gibt es schon was neues zum Thema Dämpfer tuning?
Ich hab mal bei Flatout Suspension angefragt. Die schrieben:" Wenn wir die Luftkammer verkleinern verändert sich der SAG ein kleines
bisschen, dadurch würdest du etwas besser mit dem Luftdruck hinkommen. Das Umshimen macht den Dämpfer
insgesamt etwas straffer. "

Ich hab keine Ahnung was zu bevorzugen ist.


----------



## ottovalvole (22. Juli 2015)

Meiner geht nächste Woche weg. Danach kann ich mehr sagen. Man ist aber überzeugt das in den Griff zu bekommen.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (26. Juli 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> Schaltauge Story geht weiter  ....Händler setzen den Preis nicht runter bis Cube da mal bescheid gibt oder was auch immer. Ich also Cube zurück geschrieben ob sie denn so gnädig sind und mal irgend einem händler bescheid geben das die dinger nur 14,95 kosten.....aber mit mail beantwortung bei cube is das so eine sache ...dauert halt



Bei uns kam eine Mail von Cube mit der Preisinfo an... obwohl die Schaltaugen alle immer schon für 15€ im Laden lagen


----------



## Honigruu (28. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,
Thema Speichen/-länge wurde ja schonmal angeschnitten jedoch bisher nur zum SL... 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung welche Speichen und welche Länge(n) im Race verbaut sind? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (29. Juli 2015)

Jetzt hat auch (zumindest) fahrrad.de den Preis des Shimano Schaltauges angepasst http://www.fahrrad.de/cube-schaltauge-10241-shimano-363790.html


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2015)

Moin moin,

Ich habe mir in saalbach im urlaub den neuen 16er fox coil angesehen.... der sollte definitiv ins 
fritzz  passen. Gleiche abmessungen. Und sieht geil aus. 
Nun noch ne frage. Ich hatte auf den strecken dort am schluss auf den bremswellen das gefühl, dass in der gabel etwas locker ist. Festgezogen ist alles.... daran liegt es nicht. Aber fühlt sich an wie loser steuersatz. Was er nicht ist. Hat jmd das gleiche phänomen ? Im netz stand was von gabelbrücke defekt ??..... hinten das schaltwerk schlaggert auch, so langsam verlierst echt die lust. Fährst die räder 5,6 mal und hast nen defekt..

Direkter vergleich zum hanzz sl was ich auch mit hatte. In der abfahrt liegt das hanzz auf den strecken deutlich besser  und ruhiger hinten..... liegt am cc und wohl auch etwas am stabileren rahmen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (30. Juli 2015)

Der neue Dhx2 dann zb?


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2015)

Ja genau der wars.

So rad geputzt. Wenn ich mich übers rad stelle vorderradbremse ziehe und dann leicht versuche das rad zu bewegen klackt es in der gabel. Es ist alles festgezogen. Was kann das sein.

Ich hab die schnautze voll... stereo zum 3 x mal ne strebe bekommen wegen riss und nach noch nicht mal 10 fahrten jetzt am fritzz das. Die kriegen wohl b-ware um den preis zu drücken


----------



## Grins3katze (30. Juli 2015)

Hi @steffenbecki

Ich hab das selbe Problem... (Vollbremsung reicht und es klackt in der Gabel) Laut meinen Händler und Fox, die Gabelbrücke ist schuld... das wird in 4-5-Wochen bei mir auf Garantie gemacht... nicht früher weil das teil bei Fox nicht lieferbar ist...wieso weshalb... kein plan... doof... Hier ist aber das problem bei Fox und nicht bei Cube

ich geb dir irgendwie recht... mein bike ist sehr oft beim Händler wegen defekte... (Ich hatten auch einen Stereo 29er... da hab ich 2 Rahmen bekommen und am ende das bike gegen Fritzz getauscht...)

LG - Christophe


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade mit meinem händler geplaudert. Er meinte, dass dieses jahr sowohl fox als auch rs probleme mit den gabelbrücken hätten..... ganz toll. Weiste wasich an deiner stelle machen würde ? Denen ne frist setzen und danndie möhre zurück geben. Hier wird auf josten des kunden geschludert. Wo das problem liegt egal. Gekauft bei cube und die hams fristgerecht zu machen. Fährst mit dem teil noch ?


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Hi @steffenbecki
> 
> Ich hab das selbe Problem... (Vollbremsung reicht und es klackt in der Gabel) Laut meinen Händler und Fox, die Gabelbrücke ist schuld... das wird in 4-5-Wochen bei mir auf Garantie gemacht... nicht früher weil das teil bei Fox nicht lieferbar ist...wieso weshalb... kein plan... doof... Hier ist aber das problem bei Fox und nicht bei Cube
> 
> ...



Na ja bei mir am stereo jetzt die 3 schwinge.... die reist immer an der gleichen stelle. Die letzte nach 4 fahrten. Und für den rahmen kann der hersteller sehr wohl was. Beim nächsten mal wandle ich. Wenn die das mit der gabel am fritz in vertretbarer zeit hin bekommen geld zurück. Dann hol ich mir ein lv....das hält wenigstens ( hat wohl seine gründe warum da der rahmensatz 2300 euro rum kostet )... das ist echt erbärmlich. Ich hab 3 räder und eines ist immer in der werkstatt.

Stell dir einfach voran deine auto geht ein radlager kaputt und du bekommst gesagt... tut uns leid kann erst in 5 wochen gemacht werden. Keine ersatzteile.... würdest das mit machen ? . In der garantie ja kein thema, aber was machst ausserhalb ??


Was war an deinem stereo kaputt ?


----------



## Grins3katze (30. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr jetzt wieder mit dem Fritzz bis das Gabel teil geliefert wird. Wie gesagt das ist hier auch ein Fox Problem und Cube wartet dass, die Teile geliefert werden.

An meinem Stereo war einfach der Rahmen nicht stabil genug… Rahmen hat geflext und Hinterbaubrücke kam gegen Sitzröhr bei Durchschlägen.  Hab auch 2 Kettenstreben gerissen in der Zeit. Hab 2013 & 2014 SHPC 29er rahmen gehabt…

Ich fand Cube und mein Händler in Berlin sehr kulant… ich hab Letzt endlich mein Fritzz praktisch umsonst bekommen…


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt wieder mit dem Fritzz bis das Gabel teil geliefert wird. Wie gesagt das ist hier auch ein Fox Problem und Cube wartet dass, die Teile geliefert werden.
> 
> An meinem Stereo war einfach der Rahmen nicht stabil genug… Rahmen hat geflext und Hinterbaubrücke kam gegen Sitzröhr bei Durchschlägen.  Hab auch 2 Kettenstreben gerissen in der Zeit. Hab 2013 & 2014 SHPC 29er rahmen gehabt…
> 
> Ich fand Cube und mein Händler in Berlin sehr kulant… ich hab Letzt endlich mein Fritzz praktisch umsonst bekommen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2015)

Mhh ich dachte das ist nur ein problem der 13er modelle ? Na jabeim nächsten mal sollen diemir nen kompletten rahmen geben aus alu.... auchnicht wesentlich schwerer


----------



## steffenbecki (2. August 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Hi @steffenbecki
> 
> Ich hab das selbe Problem... (Vollbremsung reicht und es klackt in der Gabel) Laut meinen Händler und Fox, die Gabelbrücke ist schuld... das wird in 4-5-Wochen bei mir auf Garantie gemacht... nicht früher weil das teil bei Fox nicht lieferbar ist...wieso weshalb... kein plan... doof... Hier ist aber das problem bei Fox und nicht bei Cube
> 
> ...


Kurze frage nochmal,


Wenn du bremst mit der vorderradbremse, ruckelt dann bei dir die gabel? Bei mir meinst ich hätte abs. So fahr ich keinen m mit dem rad, das wird mir zu heis. Mal gespannt was der händler morgen sagt.

Leider ist mir gerade eingefallen, dass ja bald die eurobike ist. Da wird wieder keine sau zu erreichen sein ;-). Von daher wäre ich mit geschätzen 5 wochen bis eintreffen der ersatzteile für die gabel auch vorsichtig. Erfahrung macht da schlau. Das hatte ich vor 2 jahren mit dem hanzz.


Na die gabel gibt es auch nur für cube mit 180mm so weit ich weis. Also kleine stückzahl. Eventuell liegt das ja daran mit den ersatzteilen. Wobei man jaauch einfach mal mehr ordern könnteum auf solche ausfälle vorbereitet zu sein.


----------



## ottovalvole (4. August 2015)

So, kurzer Zwischenbericht.. 

Der Dämpfer ist zurück, Druckempfehlung 250PSI. Erste kleine Runde auf Waldwegen zeigt, das Rad steht deutlich höher im Federweg und ist deutlich sämiger gedämpft. Gefühlt ist das Durchrauschen weg, aber das muss sich auf Trails und im Park erst bestätigen.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grins3katze (5. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Kurze frage nochmal,
> 
> 
> Wenn du bremst mit der vorderradbremse, ruckelt dann bei dir die gabel? Bei mir meinst ich hätte abs. So fahr ich keinen m mit dem rad, das wird mir zu heis. Mal gespannt was der händler morgen sagt.
> ...



Mein Händler hat gemeint dass ich weiter fahren kann... was ruckelt jetzt bei dir? Die Gabel? das heißt du hast spiel in der Gabel? wir reden hier von Knackgeräusche... wenn was bei dir locker ist muss dann ein anderes Problem sein....

Die Gabel kann jede auf 180mm umbauen, da ist nichts Cube spezifisches dabei...

LG - Chris


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat gemeint dass ich weiter fahren kann... was ruckelt jetzt bei dir? Die Gabel? das heißt du hast spiel in der Gabel? wir reden hier von Knackgeräusche... wenn was bei dir locker ist muss dann ein anderes Problem sein....
> 
> Die Gabel kann jede auf 180mm umbauen, da ist nichts Cube spezifisches dabei...
> 
> LG - Chris


Ich merke das deutlich beim fahren das was locker ist in der gabel. Das rad geht jetzt zu cube. Toll sonntag wäre sigma bike marathon. Ich könnt kotzen. Gibts ne menge geld aus und hast nur örger mit dem müll.... siehe stereo.

Stell dir vor du trittst beim auto voll auf die bremse und das abs regelt. So in etwa ist das bei mir am vorderrad. Keine ahnung was. Händler weis es auch nicht. Das geräusch an sich wäre ja noch egal, aber in saalbach war das auf den bremswellen auf den strecken auch deutlichst zu spüren.... ich habe alles festgezogen.... das liegt an der gabel... wenn im stand due bremse ziehstund rad leicht bewehst hlrst das klacken und spürst es .

Gibt aber wohl bei den 15er fox gabeln öfter das problem mit den gabelkronen.na ja falls jmd interesse an nem 18 zoll fritzz hat einfach bei mir melden. Ich hab die nase von cube echt voll.


----------



## ottovalvole (5. August 2015)

Ich hätte noch ein SWorks Enduro als Custom Aufbau 

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (5. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Ich merke das deutlich beim fahren das was locker ist in der gabel. Das rad geht jetzt zu cube. Toll sonntag wäre sigma bike marathon. Ich könnt kotzen. Gibts ne menge geld aus und hast nur örger mit dem müll.... siehe stereo.
> 
> Stell dir vor du trittst beim auto voll auf die bremse und das abs regelt. So in etwa ist das bei mir am vorderrad. Keine ahnung was. Händler weis es auch nicht. Gibt aber wohl bei den 15er fox gabeln öfter das problem mit den gabelkronen.na ja falls jmd interesse an nem 18 zoll fritzz hat einfach bei mir melden. Ich hab die nase von cube echt voll.



Da kann Cube als Marke halt irgendwie wenig dafür, wenn Fox Blödsinn macht...


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Da kann Cube als Marke halt irgendwie wenig dafür, wenn Fox Blödsinn macht...




Is mir ziemlich egal wer das was für kann und wer nicht. Cube bestellt die teile, verbaut sie und ist daher mein ansprechpartner.... . 
Ich mag persönlich rs eh lieber, aber das ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. August 2015)

Tjo, bei mir wars andersrum, alles was ich von Rockshox hatte war von anfang an am arsch, die neue pike zb hat net konplett ausgefedert, die reverb hat sich abgesenkt, der monarch plus war geplatzt mit öl in der kammer. Kann aber niemand was dazu ausser rs selbst. Und egal wo was kaufst immer ist irgendwas.


----------



## ottovalvole (9. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nun wie versprochen der erste Trailbericht nach dem Dämpferumbau.

Damit man nicht den ganzen Thread querlesen muss, hier noch mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Problemstellung:

Vor ca. 3 Monaten hab ich ein Fritzz HPA 180 27,5 SL gekauft, taugen sollte es sowohl für die Hausrunde, Kölner Raum, Touren 20-60 KM, 200-600HM, als auch für gelegentliche Parkbesuche, Freeride Lines, eher runder Fahrstil, flowig halt, und natürlich auch für Bikeparkurlaube, dieses Jahr z.B. Fiss.

Bei meinem Systemgewicht von ca 98KG stelle sich der Dämpfer auf den ersten Touren schnell als zu laff heraus. Trotz korrekt justiertem SAG (ca 240PSI) steckte das Bike sehr tief im Federweg, zudem verlor der Dämpfer bereits nach einer Woche massiv Öl.

Ok, dachte ich mir, Garantiefall, also auf damit zu FOX. Bei der Gelegenheit liess ich dann den Dämpfer mit einem Custom valving versehen, was im Klartext heisst, er wurde umgeshimmt auf die seitens Fox maximal mögliche Druckstufe. Kostenpunkt. ca. 50€, war ja im Rahmen des Garantiefalls nur das Umbauen, auseinander war er ja eh.

Nach ca 8 Tagen war der Dämpfer zurück. Also zacki zacki eingebaut, Luft rein und Probefahrt.

Um es kurz zu machen, die 50 Euro hätte ich besser mit meiner Süssen verfressen. Unterschied nicht sehr groß, Bike steht immer noch tief im Federweg, wenn auch etwas weniger. Gegen Ende des Federweges nahm die Dämpfung dann etwas zu, so das ich keine Durchschläge hatte und auch ein recht kommodes Ansprechverhalten.

Unterm Strich allerdings spielte sich alles im letzten Federwegdrittel ab, die ersten zwei Drittel konnten problemlos beim todesverachtenden Sprung von einer mäßig hohen Bordsteinkante aufgebraucht werden.

Useless to say das dies auf den Freeridelines in Fiss quasi 1 Meter nach dem Start dazu führe das der Dämpfer genüsslich und mit hohem Tempo den Federweg-Highway hinunter fuhr und es sich bei ca.70% gemütlich machte, bevor er dann seiner per Namensdefiniton angedachten Aufgabe nachkam und dämpfte. Ich fühlte mich an seelige 90ger Jahre erinnert, da waren 70mm Federweg (die Anderen 110 meines Superenduros hatte ich ja quasi beim Start aufgebraucht) noch absolute Downhillperformance.

Sollte ich jetzt aufgrund der gemachten Erfahrungen den Bikemarkt nach einem 20 Jahre alten Downhiller durchstöbern, oder liess sich das Problem noch ein wenig anders lösen...?

Ein anderer Dämpfer wäre eine Option, allerdings passen in das Fritzz nicht besonders viele Modelle, dies schied also vorerst aus, bzw. wurde von mir nur als letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen. Ausserdem mochte ich den Remote Hebel, und es wäre doch gelacht wenn man das nicht hinbiegen könnte.

Eine vergrösserte Luftkammer schied aus meiner Sicht und nach studieren einiger Artilel im Netz aus, hier wäre wohl bei der vorhandenen Problemstellung keine signifikante Besserung zu erzielen gewesen.

Fox Float X 2016 erschien mir auch keine praktikable Lösung, der Dämpfer ist nur minimal überarbeitet, warum sollte er dann deutlich besser in meinem Bike funktionieren?

Schlussendlich erinnerte ich mich an mein Specialized Enduro, damals noch mit Fox Float ausgerüstet und mit ebenfalls für meinen Geschmack zu softer Dämpfung.
Das hatte ich damals mittels eines Push Umbaus sehr zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst, also flugs die Daten raus gekramt, und per Mail meine Rahmenbedingungen und mein Problem  den Jungs bei TF tuned (Europavertretung von Push industries) geschildert.

Einen Tag später bekam ich eine Mail von Paul, der im Brustton der Überzeugung verlauten lies: Alles kein Problem, herschicken, bekommen wir totsicher in den Griff.
Ok dachte ich mir, das hatte unser damaliger Hausfrisör vor meiner Kommunion auch gesagt. Ein Blick auf die Bilder lässt mich heute noch erschaudern, also stand ich diesem Siegesruf doch erst mal skeptisch gegenüber und stellte die fast blasphemische Frage: Wie denn?

Doch Paul überging meinen ungläubigen Unterton mit der Sicherheit des FC Bayern wenn er ein Benefits-Testspiel gegen eine Eliteauswahl des Altenzentrums "Maria-Hilf" zu bestreiten hat und erklärt mir geduldig, das die Fox Dämpfungseinheit in meinem Fall und bedingt durch die Kinematik des Fritzz Hinterbaus ein wenig Möglichkeiten vermissen liesse und das es besser wäre diese Quasi aufs Altenteil zu schicken (ich weiss an dieser Stelle nicht ob man bei "Maria-Hilf auch Dämpferteile aufnimmt) und diese gegen ein Teil von Push industries zu ersetzen. 

Na ja dachte ich mir, wäre schon schön wenn der Dämpfer funktionieren würde, also mal etwas überlegt und auf der Website einen Termin gemacht um die Arbeiten durchführen zu lassen.

Dämpfer per DHL versandt, ne Mail von TF tuned bekommen das er rechtzeitig eingegangen ist (super Kundenservice übrigens) und am Abend des vereinbarten Termines bekam ich auch eine Mail mit: Dämpfer fertig, Tracking No Bla Bla Bla, Versand heute Abend.
Vier Tage später war der Dämpfer auch wieder da, FedEx scheint hier recht gemütlich zu sein,  also wieder rein mit dem Ding.

Paul ( der vom Dämpfer FC Bayer) hatte sich die Mühe gemacht mir ein nettes Schreiben beizulegen in dem unter Anderem stand: der Dämpfer ist eingestellt, er würde als Startwert 250PSI empfehlen, Zugstufe je nach Geschmackssache.

Weiterhin befand sich ein Tütchen mit allen ausgebauten Teilen im Karton, sowie der Hinweis: Sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein, der Dämpfer zu hart oder zu weich sein, würde TfT den kostenfrei innerhalb der nächsten drei Wochen ändern, lediglich der Versand ginge zu meinen Lasten, und ich solle mich bei Fragen gern bei Paul melden.

Gestern dann der erste echte Test. 

30km, 500HM, Hausrunde. Bekannte Trails, Wurzelfelder, Uphill über Trails und Forstwege, die Abfahrten stellenweise bis 40km/h, mit Wurzeln und auch ein paar Absätzen bis ca 40cm Höhe.

Kurz und knapp: das Rad ist nicht wieder zu erkennen. Der Dämpfer steht deutlich höher im Federweg, man spürt förmlich das jetzt über den gesamten Bereich gedämpft wird und nicht wie früher das daß Öl recht lustlos, dafür umso schnell durch die Shimstacks getrudelt ist.
Sehr sämiges Ansprechverhalten, keineswegs unkomfortabel, passt jetzt deutlich beser zur Forke vorne. Dabei kommt es gar nicht so auf den Modus an, alle drei vermitteln ein deutlich besseres Fahrgefühl, man hat mehr Pop um an Wellen abzuziehen, trotzdem ist das Bike nicht hart. 

Ein sehr angenehmer Nebeneffekt: das Rad geht im Uphill besser, generiert viel Traktion, steht angenehmer im Sitzwinkel bedingt durch den Dämpfer und lässt sich ein gutes Stück besser pedallieren.

Für mich also sehr gut angelegtes Geld, ich kann den Umbau allen etwas "kompakter" gebauten Personen oder denen mit sehr schweren Knochen nur ans Herz legen.

Für mich ist das Fritzz jetzt dort wo ich es beim Kauf gerne gehabt hätte, schade das Fox oder Cube sowas nicht in Serie hinbekommen.

Grüße, TOM


----------



## Mezzo333 (13. August 2015)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde,

wird es ein Fritzz 2016 geben? Ist nichts zu finden im Netz, weder Bilder noch Daten....
Ich will ein Fritzz 18Zoll....2015 ausverkauft und 2016 noch nichts zu finden. Hoffe zur Eurobike kommt was von Cube....


----------



## ottovalvole (13. August 2015)

2015 gibt's noch genug 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (13. August 2015)

Hey,
Ich werde wohl mir ein neues Bike für die Park Ausflüge zulegen. Zum Touren und paar Enduro strecken reicht das Fritzz aber im Park definitiv ein schlechtes Bike.

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (13. August 2015)

Also da kann ich nur auf meinen Artikeln hinweisen. Da geht was 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HibboTronic (13. August 2015)

Hab gestern das Rage von Propain Probe gefahren. Echt ein sschickes teil! Aber ich werde das mit dem tuning auch nochmal in angriff nehmen! Kannst du mir per PN Kontakte von TFT schicken?

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (13. August 2015)

Kann ich morgen machen, habe ich gerade nicht greifbar. Ansonsten über die Website, die sind echt kompetent 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (13. August 2015)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Gemeinde,
> 
> wird es ein Fritzz 2016 geben? Ist nichts zu finden im Netz, weder Bilder noch Daten....
> Ich will ein Fritzz 18Zoll....2015 ausverkauft und 2016 noch nichts zu finden. Hoffe zur Eurobike kommt was von Cube....



Es gibt ein 2016er, aber mit identischem Rahmen. Ich hätte auch noch ein neues SL in 18"


----------



## Tobias_B. (13. August 2015)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Gemeinde,
> 
> wird es ein Fritzz 2016 geben? Ist nichts zu finden im Netz, weder Bilder noch Daten....
> Ich will ein Fritzz 18Zoll....2015 ausverkauft und 2016 noch nichts zu finden. Hoffe zur Eurobike kommt was von Cube....




Oh ja, da kommt ordentlich was von Cube!


----------



## Thiel (14. August 2015)

Bestimmt mit Plus Reifen.


----------



## HibboTronic (14. August 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Bestimmt mit Plus Reifen.


Was kein Mensch braucht

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (14. August 2015)

Ein Fritzz Plus wird es nicht geben. Es kommt ein Stereo 150 HPA 27,5+.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...m_medium=manufacturer_board&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. August 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> Schaltauge Story geht weiter  ....Händler setzen den Preis nicht runter bis Cube da mal bescheid gibt oder was auch immer. Ich also Cube zurück geschrieben ob sie denn so gnädig sind und mal irgend einem händler bescheid geben das die dinger nur 14,95 kosten.....aber mit mail beantwortung bei cube is das so eine sache ...dauert halt


Ääähm, mal ganz nebenbei, Händler und Lieferant (in diesem Fall wohl Cube) sind (i.d.R.) rechtlich von einander unabhängig. Sonst wäre ein Händler eben kein Händler. Eine Cubehändler oder Haibikehändler oder Scotthändler oder Trekhändler, so etwas gibt es auch nicht. Es gibt aber Händler die fühern Cube. Oder Haibike. Oder Scott. Oder Trek. Oder, oder, oder ...
Und Cube ist bestenfalls berechtigt seinen Kunden (den Händlern) eine UVP vorzuschlagen.
Aus dem HEK, also der Preis den der Händler bezahlt, errechnet sich dann der VK des Händlers. Dafür kalkuliert dieser dann mit dem Prozentsatz "X". Da ist kein Lieferant berechtigt dem Händler reinzureden.

Manchmal frage ich mich ...


----------



## tane (17. August 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch ein neues SL in 18"


komplett oder als rahmen zu haben? wieviel?


----------



## stobimax (17. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> komplett oder als rahmen zu haben? wieviel?



Komplett! PN bitte


----------



## python69 (20. August 2015)

Moin, weiss zufällig jemand die kettenlinie von der einfach Kurbel. 
Danke schonmal 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (20. August 2015)

Sind im aktuellen Fritzz eigentlich schon 2016 FOX Gabeln drin oder ist das wie eigentlich zu erwarten ein 2015 Modell? Weiß ja Nicht ob FOX OEM deutlich früher beliefert, weiß da jemand was? Die FOX 36 2016 hat ja noch etwas Modellpflege bekommen, deswegen frage ich.

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. August 2015)

Jez hab ich an scheiß gschrieben, keine ahnung


----------



## ottovalvole (20. August 2015)

??


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joey12345 (20. August 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Sind im aktuellen Fritzz eigentlich schon 2016 FOX Gabeln drin oder ist das wie eigentlich zu erwarten ein 2015 Modell? Weiß ja Nicht ob FOX OEM deutlich früher beliefert, weiß da jemand was? Die FOX 36 2016 hat ja noch etwas Modellpflege bekommen, deswegen frage ich.



Glaub die Frage sollte sein ob im 2015 Fritzz eine 2015 Fox verbaut ist.
Das würde ich jetzt einfach mal mit einem unverbindlichem JA beantworten, wie soll in einem Bike welches ab März 2015 verfügbar war eine 2016 Gabel drin sein? Etwas Entwicklungszeit und Produktionszeit brauchen die bei FOX schon auch.

Allerdings wurde iwann in Lauf der Produktion 2015 das Shimstack nachbearbeitet und die Compression etwas weicher gemacht. Diese Info wurde aber nicht groß kommuniziert.

Grüße


----------



## ottovalvole (20. August 2015)

Denke ich eigentlich auch aber da die 2016 FOX schon großflächig verfügbar ist gäbe ja eine kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit das OEM die Gabel NOCH früher hatten.

Eigentlich will ich wissen ob ich ne 15er oder 16er Gabel in meinem SL hab 

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## stobimax (20. August 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Denke ich eigentlich auch aber da die 2016 FOX schon großflächig verfügbar ist gäbe ja eine kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit das OEM die Gabel NOCH früher hatten.
> 
> Eigentlich will ich wissen ob ich ne 15er oder 16er Gabel in meinem SL hab
> 
> ...



Du hast eine 15er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (21. August 2015)

Hey, ist eigentlich jemand am 6.9 bei den Fox Days?

Gesendet von meinem M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robertberlin (22. August 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ääähm, mal ganz nebenbei,[...] Da ist kein Lieferant berechtigt dem Händler reinzureden.
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich ...



Wie Du beschreibst, sollte es sein. Ich als Kunde bekomme allerdings von jedem Cube Händler zu hören das die Preise von Cube vorgegeben werden und sie sich an diese halten müssen. 

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das scheiß egal. Wenn ich das Schaltauge auf der Cube Seite für 14,95€ sehe möchte ich dieses zu diesem Preis bekommen. Ich würde es ja direkt bestellen wenn es möglich wäre. Jeder Händler soll natürlich auch seinen Schnitt machen ganz klar, nur sind 100% Aufpreis doch etwas hoch.

Alles im allem hat es ja geklappt. Nur ärgerlich das man als Kunde 20x nachtelefonieren muss.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. August 2015)

Neues von der gabel...

Mein fritzz war jetzt direkt bei cube. 3 wochen gingen für die hs direkt. Zu meiner überraschung wurden sämtliche lager des hinterbaus gewechselt, obwohl auf dem auftrag klipp und klar stand gabel klackt und hat spiel. Also direkt hier im hof probefahrt und siehe da..... geräusch ist immer noch und noch lauter. Also gehts direkt wieder zu cube..... never ending story....


----------



## steffenbecki (23. August 2015)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Gemeinde,
> 
> wird es ein Fritzz 2016 geben? Ist nichts zu finden im Netz, weder Bilder noch Daten....
> Ich will ein Fritzz 18Zoll....2015 ausverkauft und 2016 noch nichts zu finden. Hoffe zur Eurobike kommt was von Cube....




Ich verkauf dir meins ))...

Hpa race weis ich auch wo eines steht. Nur die grösse weis ich nicht. Googelst bike fabrik germersheim. Die haben eines im laden stehen.


----------



## python69 (23. August 2015)

Steffen das S Rahmen und is mittlerweile in meinen Besitz über gegangen


----------



## steffenbecki (23. August 2015)

python69 schrieb:


> Steffen das S Rahmen und is mittlerweile in meinen Besitz über gegangen


Haeh ?


----------



## python69 (24. August 2015)

Das Rad in der bikefabrik


----------



## emugra (24. August 2015)

Hallo, es gibt neues von der Gabel... war direkt bei Fox und habe 2 Tage nach Eingang der Gabel ne Email bekommen das die Krone bestellt ist und voraussichtlich Mitte September kommt. Ich konnte die Gabel wieder zurückschicken lassen und werde benachrichtigt wenn das Teil da ist. Ich hoffe damit ist dann das Problem gelöst.


----------



## steffenbecki (24. August 2015)

python69 schrieb:


> Das Rad in der bikefabrik


Ah cool.....


----------



## steffenbecki (24. August 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Hallo, es gibt neues von der Gabel... war direkt bei Fox und habe 2 Tage nach Eingang der Gabel ne Email bekommen das die Krone bestellt ist und voraussichtlich Mitte September kommt. Ich konnte die Gabel wieder zurückschicken lassen und werde benachrichtigt wenn das Teil da ist. Ich hoffe damit ist dann das Problem gelöst.



Du hattest ein klacken in der gabel wenn im stand die vorderradbremse gezogen hast und rad vor und zurück bewegt hast, bzw beim fahren spiel in der gabel und laute klackgeräusche beim einfedern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emugra (24. August 2015)

Ja das klingt ziemlich krass, tritt bei mir auch beim Fahren auf. Also am besten einschicken damit die das Teil bestellen.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Ja das klingt ziemlich krass, tritt bei mir auch beim Fahren auf. Also am besten einschicken damit die das Teil bestellen.


Na ja mein bike war ja gerade direkt bei cube und  siehe oben lager am hinterbau getauscht. ))))). Klacken is immernoch da. Na der eurobike schick ichs nochmal weg. Und wieder 3 wochen warten. Ich fahr schon nur noch rennrad.


----------



## HibboTronic (26. August 2015)

Mein Dämpfer geht zum Jahresende auch nach TFT mal sehen ob der Dämpfer dann besser wird  Zudem gönn ich mir noch das Kashima update


----------



## ottovalvole (26. August 2015)

Also ich würde sagen: wird er, siehe mein Bericht 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy-HF (27. August 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal eine Frage.Hat irgendwer eine Trinkflasche am Fritzz 18" befestigt.

Danke

Torsten


----------



## CRacing (27. August 2015)

Weiß nicht wie lange die Details bereits online sind. Habe ich gerade durch Zufall entdeckt: http://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/fritzz/ Was haltet ihr von den beiden neuen Modellen?


----------



## ottovalvole (27. August 2015)

Also das SL erscheint mir bis auf die geänderte Reverb nur neu gepinselt. 
Also keine Revolution 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (29. August 2015)

gibt evtl interessante alternativen in sachen dämpfer. Evtl einen canecreek dbinline coil.... vom bild her des prototyps von der bike müsste der passen. Das wäre sicherlich ein genialer dämpfer.


----------



## steffenbecki (2. September 2015)

Hat jmd mal versucht einen rs monarch plus ins fritzz zu bekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike2011 (3. September 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie lange die Details bereits online sind. Habe ich gerade durch Zufall entdeckt: http://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/fritzz/ Was haltet ihr von den beiden neuen Modellen?



..da sieht das 2015er SL aber edler aus irgendwie


----------



## steffenbecki (3. September 2015)

Hat magurabremsen und neue xt ... kostet dafür auch nur 4,2


----------



## Joey12345 (3. September 2015)

Bei den 2016er Bikes finde ich das Race den besseren Deal als das SL.

Magura Bremse, Neue XT, Gabel mit FIT4 is auch dabei (Kashima braucht kein Mensch), viel bessere Farbe, 2799 Euro.
Hört sich nach nem absolut stimmigem Paket und nach nem guten Deal an.

Wie kann man am SL für 4200 denn eine Guide R verbauen???


----------



## HibboTronic (9. September 2015)

Hallo,

weiß wer welche Länger der Chester Vorbau vom Fritzz hat ? Mein Hobel steht im moment in der Werkstatt und ich muss einen neuen Bestellen ist das ein 50mm oder 70mm ?

Gruß


----------



## ottovalvole (9. September 2015)

SL hat 50mm


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## knoxxer (14. September 2015)

Servus an Alle, 

vielleicht hat jemand ne Antwort auf meine Frage (bin mir ziemlich sicher).

Bin grad mit nem guten Kumpel dran die noch letzten Fritzzls ´15 bei nem Händler zu kaufen, ich ein SL er ein Race...

Nur gibts da ein Problem, bei allen Race die ich bis jetzt im Netz gefunden hab ist ne Kashima verbaut doch beim Race vom Händler ne "normale" 36 glaub ich... Nun meinte er die Kashima sei nur am Anfang bei den ersten Serien des Bikes verbaut worden, doch dann hätte Cube gewechselt weil sie sonst mit der Kashima nicht an den Preis von 2699.- gekommen wären... 

Ist dem so? oder will der Händler uns ein Ei legen? 

Hat hier jemand ne Info für uns? 

Vorab Danke! 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (14. September 2015)

knoxxer schrieb:


> Servus an Alle,
> 
> vielleicht hat jemand ne Antwort auf meine Frage (bin mir ziemlich sicher).
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon mal gelesen, allerdings war da die reede davon, dass cube zu wenig gabeln bestellt hat. Kashima brauch eh kein mensch .

gibts öfter, dass der hersteller die ausstattung nachträglich ändert.


----------



## knoxxer (15. September 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal gelesen, allerdings war da die reede davon, dass cube zu wenig gabeln bestellt hat. Kashima brauch eh kein mensch .
> 
> gibts öfter, dass der hersteller die ausstattung nachträglich ändert.




Danke dir! Hab eben nur Bikes mit der Kashima gesehen...


----------



## Thiel (16. September 2015)

In Katalogen oder im Netz wird doch mit Absicht nicht die "schlechtere Version" gezeigt.
So lang es nur die Beschichtung der Standrohre ist, sollte das kaum einen Unterschied machen.
Ich würde aber darauf achten, ob die Gabel sonst nicht auch abgespeckt worden ist. Die Hersteller können die Gabeln auch mit Kashima aber billigster Dämpfung bestellen. Sieht gut aus aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## knoxxer (20. September 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> In Katalogen oder im Netz wird doch mit Absicht nicht die "schlechtere Version" gezeigt.
> So lang es nur die Beschichtung der Standrohre ist, sollte das kaum einen Unterschied machen.
> Ich würde aber darauf achten, ob die Gabel sonst nicht auch abgespeckt worden ist. Die Hersteller können die Gabeln auch mit Kashima aber billigster Dämpfung bestellen. Sieht gut aus aber mehr auch nicht



Danke dir! Ist noch offen obs eins mit oder ohne wird... Aber du hast recht, solange der Rest passt sollte es egal sein.


----------



## steffenbecki (21. September 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> In Katalogen oder im Netz wird doch mit Absicht nicht die "schlechtere Version" gezeigt.
> So lang es nur die Beschichtung der Standrohre ist, sollte das kaum einen Unterschied machen.
> Ich würde aber darauf achten, ob die Gabel sonst nicht auch abgespeckt worden ist. Die Hersteller können die Gabeln auch mit Kashima aber billigster Dämpfung bestellen. Sieht gut aus aber mehr auch nicht





Moin,

Stimmt das ? Würde erklären, dass ich bei mittlerweile 4 rädern mit fox gabeln oder dämpfer immer relativ schnell am anfang defekte hatte. Mittlerweile halte ich von fox nichts mehr, auch wenn die servicezeitem verkürzt wurden.

Und weiterhin wirst es schwer haben zu sehen was in der gabel ist. Es sei denn man öffnet sie, das werden aber die wenigsten machen.


----------



## ottovalvole (22. September 2015)

Welche Dämpfung drin ist sollte sich schon anhand der Einstellmöglichkeiten ergeben, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das FOX da zwei Qualitätsschienen fährt die gleiche Optionen haben, insofern halte ich das für ne Stammtischparole. Zur generellen Qualität muss ich aber sagen das auch mein Dämpfer  nach 50km defekt war und zu FOX musste.

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (30. September 2015)

Neues von meiner gabel. Diese war beim service mit genauer problembeschreibung. Also schwupps eingebaut und gefreut, dass ich den hobel endlich wieder fahren kann. Aber..... gabel ist immer noch defekt. Jetzt soll von cube direkt eine austauschgabel kommen. Liegt es auch nicht daran gibt es ein komplett neues rad. Man merkt es wird nicht langweilig.


----------



## emugra (30. September 2015)

@Grins3katze und alle Anderern, die das Problem mit dem B-Bolt (Schaltwerkring) haben: Ich habe das neue Schaltwerk welches ich von Cube bekommen habe montiert, plus neue Kette und Schaltauge. Seit dem sitzt die Schraube sauber auf dem Ring. Mein Verdacht liegt bei der Kette, wenn diese von Werk aus zu kurz ist kann beim kompletten Einfedern ordentlich Kraft auf den Ring kommen. 

LG Uwe


----------



## steffenbecki (30. September 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> @Grins3katze und alle Anderern, die das Problem mit dem B-Bolt (Schaltwerkring) haben: Ich habe das neue Schaltwerk welches ich von Cube bekommen habe montiert, plus neue Kette und Schaltauge. Seit dem sitzt die Schraube sauber auf dem Ring. Mein Verdacht liegt bei der Kette, wenn diese von Werk aus zu kurz ist kann beim kompletten Einfedern ordentlich Kraft auf den Ring kommen.
> 
> LG Uwe


um was ginhs genau. Was mir nämich an meinem rad aufgefallen ist. Das teil schepperg wie die sau beim runterfahren im bereich des schaltwerkes. Das war am anfang nicht so. Hat jemand bilder von dem defekt.


----------



## Grins3katze (30. September 2015)

Das Problem ist dass, das Schaltwerk mit der Zeit immer locker wird und nachgezogen werden muss. Wenn du es nicht rechtzeitig nachziehst kann b-bolt vom Schaltwerk kaputt gehen…

Das Problem gibt es mit den SRAM Schaltwerk 2015, hat nicht direkt mit Cube zu tun.

Wenn ich ordentlich Loctite benutze hält es schon >20000TM bis es sich lockert… dennoch lockert es sich…

@emuga: die Kette hat da wenig mit zu tun… angenommen sie wäre zu kurz, das könnte auch nur passieren wenn du den Gang 32x42 fährst was bergab sehr unwahrscheinlich ist… oder hast du schon 180mm Federweg beim Berg hochfahren verbraucht?

VG, Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (30. September 2015)

Dumme frage.... wie merkst denn das ?


----------



## Grins3katze (1. Oktober 2015)

Regelmäßig checken... Ansonsten merkst du es weil es nicht mehr richtig schaltet...


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Regelmäßig checken... Ansonsten merkst du es weil es nicht mehr richtig schaltet...


jo, sag mal wie sehe ob das teil schon defekt ist ?? Schaltwerk kurz abbauen ?


----------



## emugra (1. Oktober 2015)

wenns defekt ist kannst nicht mehr schalten und dein schaltwerk wird an den Rahmen gedrückt


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Oktober 2015)

Moin moin,weis jmd ib ein cc dbinline in den rahmen passt  ?


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Oktober 2015)

Gerade Antwort vom Support bekommen.  Lasst euch nicht erwischen. Flexibel ist das Rad damit leider nicht,  schade. Andere Hersteller geben ihre Rahmen frei. Damit ist cube definitiv raus in Zukunft.


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Oktober 2015)

Und cube neue klappe...nachdem das rad jetzt seit 9 wochen mit defekter gabel in der werkstadt ist und eigentlich eine ersatzgabel kommen sollte ist jetzt ein neuer 16er rahmen gekommen ohne gabel. Da cube der meinung ist das knacken kommt vom rahmen. Ich glaub ich spinne so langsam.


----------



## Grins3katze (6. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Und cube neue klappe...nachdem das rad jetzt seit 9 wochen mit defekter gabel in der werkstadt ist und eigentlich eine rsatzgabel kommen sollte ist jetzt ein neuer 16er rahmen gekommen ohne gabel. Da cube der meinung ist das knacken kommt vom rahmen. Ich glaub ich spinne so langsam.



ach meno... gabel ausbauen, im Schraubstock fest ziehen und das knacken reproduzieren... ist doch so einfach...

Bei mir hatten die auch erst auf Rahmen getippt... wieso... kein plan... ich warte aber immer noch auf Gabel Ersatzteile... kann aber auch so gut fahren...


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Oktober 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> ach meno... gabel ausbauen, im Schraubstock fest ziehen und das knacken reproduzieren... ist doch so einfach...
> 
> 
> Bei mir hatten die auch erst auf Rahmen getippt... wieso... kein plan... ich warte aber immer noch auf Gabel Ersatzteile... kann aber auch so gut fahren...




Bei mir hatten die auch erst auf Rahmen getippt... wieso... kein plan... ich warte aber immer noch auf Gabel Ersatzteile... kann aber auch so gut fahren...
du keine ahnung. Das ist bei nur beim schnellen einfedern. Rad war ja schon direkt bei cube. Da wurden sämtliche lager getauscht. Na ja die gabel war auch schon bei  service und jetzt ist schlimmer wie vorher. Du ich mach mir das jetzt einfach. Entweder der hobel geht jetzt am freitag oder die möhre geht zurück. Die spinnen doch echt[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emugra (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke auch dass es die Gabel ist, warte aber immer noch auf die Krone mad:Fox). Habt Ihr schonmal die Lagerschalen vom Lenkkopflager nachgepresst?


----------



## Mr.Penguin (7. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Vielfahrer: Hattet ihr irgendwelche Lagerprobleme bis jetzt? Ich habe da schon ne Theorie zum 2014er Fritzz geschrieben, aber es sieht so aus, als hätte Cube endlich Abhilfe geschafft beim 2015er Modell.

Sehen die Achsen für Schwingenlager/Umlenkhebel am Sitzrohr und Hauptlager durchgehend aus? Ist das die korrekte Hardware? http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/...Fritzz-Umlenkhebel-10310/c-WG000898/a-A012298


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Oktober 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass es die Gabel ist, warte aber immer noch auf die Krone mad:Fox). Habt Ihr schonmal die Lagerschalen vom Lenkkopflager nachgepresst?


Immer noch ? Schon lustig was sich da fox erlaubt. Ne du ich werd jetzt beim rahmentausch helfen. Dann schau ich mir das selbst an. Nebenbei cube hätte ja mal aus kulanz zum rahmen den 16er dämpfer dazu legen können. Aber nein nix. 10te woche jetzt in der das ding kaputt ist. Beschäftige mich gerade mit dem propain tyee mit 170er lyrik bzw dem neuen swoop 170 als alternative. Das tyee is cool. Volle parkfreigabe.

Wie gesagt das fritzz war direkt bei cube. Ich geh von aus, dass die da alles nachgesehen haben. Ersatzgabel ist wohl das problem, dass es die in der form nur für cube gibt mit 180mm. Jedenfalls bin ich da relativ enttäuscht und sauer. Geiles bike und kommst net zum fahren. Eventuell mach ich das am we mal selbst und hole die gabel raus. Umbau verschiebt sich mal wieder.


----------



## emugra (8. Oktober 2015)

Ja, bei so einer hochpreisigen Gabel erwartet man auch einen schnellen Service (auch wenn es laut fox ja nur ein akustischer Mangel ist ?!). Außerdem ist die Gabel kein "Sonderanfertigung" wegen 20mm Federweg.


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Oktober 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Ja, bei so einer hochpreisigen Gabel erwartet man auch einen schnellen Service (auch wenn es laut fox ja nur ein akustischer Mangel ist ?!). Außerdem ist die Gabel kein "Sonderanfertigung" wegen 20mm Federweg.


bist damit mal in saalbach die pisten gefahren ?????? Bei mir ist das nicht nur ein akkustisches problem, sondern ganz  klar auch in der performance zu merken.kann ich sagen, da ich noch ein rad mit dieser gabel hatte. Bin aber gerade dabei cube abzustossen. 3 räder, 3 x nur probleme. ich denke die neue lyrik wird da kräftig kundschaft ziehen. Akkustisches problem!!! Denen würd ich was husten. Frist setzen. Danach hobel zurück. Gibt genug gute alternativen. Für wesentlich weniger. Das neue sl kostet 4200. Für 3500 bekommst demnächst eine hammer alternative mit gleichem fahrwerk, boostfelgen und anderen bremsen. Bzw für 2700 mit vivid air. Die dämpferperformance am fritzz kann ja mit der gabel nicht mithalten. Da gehört der neue x2 rein. Serienmäßig und wenn noch 1500 drauflegst bekommst ein 601. Und das ist gür alles freigegeben. Und super durchdacht.


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Oktober 2015)

Da beschreibt man als nutzer exakt den fehler und was ist ?  muss man sich sagen lassen es kann nur am rahmen liegen ))). Man hätte die gabel ausgebaut und getestet. Die arschkrampen ))) sollen das beim fahren testen. Das merkt man schon an einer simplen bordsteinkante. Von test auf prüfständen weis man ja spätestens seit vw was die bringen. Ne die automobilbranche kann sch so was nicht erlauben. Wer verzichtet 10 wochen aufs auto ? Zumindest bekommt man da nen ersatzwagen. könnte dir cube ja einfach ne ersatzgabel schicken oder mir oder ? Ich hab wenigstens noch nen händler, der sich sehr bemüht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (14. Oktober 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Ja, bei so einer hochpreisigen Gabel erwartet man auch einen schnellen Service (auch wenn es laut fox ja nur ein akustischer Mangel ist ?!). Außerdem ist die Gabel kein "Sonderanfertigung" wegen 20mm Federweg.


wie siehts aus bei dir ?bei mir ist der neue rahmen verbaut. Sieht echt viel besser aus wie der alte. Gabel ist aber immer noch defekt. Und als neuste zutat hat jetzt der dämpfer auch noch nen knall. Ctd funzt net mehr. Zum einen keine reaktion mehr auf lockout und zum anderen ist jetzt das ganze remoteteil am dämpfer wohl defekt.


----------



## emugra (15. Oktober 2015)

Gabel ist diese Woche an Fox rausgegangen, die Krone ist anscheinend da (nach 3 facher Rückfrage).  
Hast Du mal die ctd Vorrichtung abgebaut, geht relativ simple. Vllt sitzt es auch nur nicht richtig auf den Dämpfer?


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Oktober 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> Gabel ist diese Woche an Fox rausgegangen, die Krone ist anscheinend da (nach 3 facher Rückfrage).
> Hast Du mal die ctd Vorrichtung abgebaut, geht relativ simple. Vllt sitzt es auch nur nicht richtig auf den Dämpfer?


nein hab aber bei fox angerufen und gemäß deren anleitung luft komplett raus....dann in schraubstock vorsichtig einspannen...und kompremieren.... sollte sich in allen 3 modi kein nennenswerter unterschied einstellen muss er zum service. So ist das bei mir..... mann was ein rad :-(((..... ich will ein tyee von propain .


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Oktober 2015)

So grade mit händler telefoniert. Cube schickt keine ersatzgabel. Begründung : man hätte die gabel getestet und diese sei in ordnung . Was sie natürlich nicht ist. Also geht jetzt gabel und dämpfer nochmals zu fox nach rodalben. Da war die gabel bereits auch schon mal.  Never ending story


----------



## emugra (16. Oktober 2015)

das Knacken ist bestimmt kein Einzelfall. Und Cube wird das wissen. Aber Gabel testen und nichts finden? 
Da fragt man sich was das für ein Test ist...


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Oktober 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> das Knacken ist bestimmt kein Einzelfall. Und Cube wird das wissen. Aber Gabel testen und nichts finden?
> Da fragt man sich was das für ein Test ist...


ja hab auch keine ahnung mehr außer die wandlung anzugehen. Eifentlich ein gutes rad. Aber das war definitiv das letzte cube ......


----------



## stobimax (17. Oktober 2015)

'


steffenbecki schrieb:


> ja hab auch keine ahnung mehr außer die wandlung anzugehen. Eifentlich ein gutes rad. Aber das war definitiv das letzte cube ......



Bring das Rad nächstes Mal zu mir in den Store und du bekommst ne neue Gabel. Kann man ja nicht mit ansehen... sowas sollte eigentlich zügig und kulant passieren, aber der Händler hat bei Cube-Reklas IMMER einen großen Einfluss auf den Ablauf.


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Oktober 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> '
> 
> 
> Bring das Rad nächstes Mal zu mir in den Store und du bekommst ne neue Gabel. Kann man ja nicht mit ansehen... sowas sollte eigentlich zügig und kulant passieren, aber der Händler hat bei Cube-Reklas IMMER einen großen Einfluss auf den Ablauf.


na ja was will er machen ? Ausser das rad komplett zu cube zu schicken mit exakter beschreibung ? Dann zu fox usw. Laut seiner aussage hatte cube zugesichert zuerst ne ersatzgabel zu schicken und dann komplettes rad. Dann wieder nicht usw. Du hast recht. Man hätte einfach ne ersatzgabel schicken können. Damit wäre es sehr leicht gewesen den fehler zu lockalisieren. bin ja nun nicht ganz deppert. Wenn ich schreibe das kommt von der gabel is das auch so.  das fritzz is ja nun auch nicht das einzige rad mit dem ich probleme habe von cube. .ich geh von aus du wohnst nicht gerade ums eck ?


----------



## HibboTronic (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mein Fritzz jetzt auch eingetauscht, seit gestern steht das Propain Spindrift als Freeride edition bei mir. Die erste Tour war der hammer, mal sehen wie es sich im Park verhält.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Oktober 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Fritzz jetzt auch eingetauscht, seit gestern steht das Propain Spindrift als Freeride edition bei mir. Die erste Tour war der hammer, mal sehen wie es sich im Park verhält.das spindrift ist ja auch ein echter freerider. Das kann das fritzz nicht ganz so gut. Hatte ich ja geschrieben. Im vgl zum hanzz ist es deutlich schlechter runter zu. Liegt aber am dämpfer. Das actionteam fährt meine ich teilweise den stahlfederdämpfer im fritzz.
> Nichts desto trotz ist das fritzz ein geiles bike. Nur geht halt meines nicht
> 
> 
> ...


wieso das wenn ich mal fragen darf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (18. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> wieso das wenn ich mal fragen darf ?


Ansich ist das Fritzz ein gutes Bike trotz meiner 100kg und diversen Setups am Dämpfer fühle ich mich im Park damit nicht wohl. Bin vor einiger Zeit dann das Spindrift gefahren und war sofort vegeistert von dem Klasse Bike. Wenn man bedenkt das das Cube als Enduro/Freerider gedacht ist gibts fürs gleiche Geld bei Propain ein 100 mal besseres Bike was sowohl gut auf Tour und im Park ist. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Oktober 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Ansich ist das Fritzz ein gutes Bike trotz meiner 100kg und diversen Setups am Dämpfer fühle ich mich im Park damit nicht wohl. Bin vor einiger Zeit dann das Spindrift gefahren und war sofort vegeistert von dem Klasse Bike. Wenn man bedenkt das das Cube als Enduro/Freerider gedacht ist gibts fürs gleiche Geld bei Propain ein 100 mal besseres Bike was sowohl gut auf Tour und im Park ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


jaap bestättigt die erfahrungen hier. Das fritzz ist kein parkbike. Auch eher kein freerider. Ich würde eher mal sagen enduro mit viel federweg. Wie gesagt ich konnte es mit dem hanzz sl direkt vergleichen. Und da zieht das fritzz den kürzeren. Das mag anders aussehen, wenn ein x2 verbaut ist. Aber das hanzz wiegt eben auch knappe 17 kg ))). Ist eben ein allrounder und dafür kann es recht viel.


----------



## Pionec (20. Oktober 2015)

kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine vario sattelstuetze im 2016 Fritzz steckt? Auf der HP steht Cube 120mm adjustable seatpost.


----------



## stobimax (20. Oktober 2015)

Pionec schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine vario sattelstuetze im 2016 Fritzz steckt? Auf der HP steht Cube 120mm adjustable seatpost.



Im SL die Reverb Stealth, im Race eine selbstentwickelte von Cube. Die funktioniert sogar echt gut, wiegt halt etwas mehr...


----------



## Pionec (20. Oktober 2015)

Danke


----------



## emugra (21. Oktober 2015)

So Gabel zurückbekommen und eingebaut. Kein Knacken mehr!! Was ein akustischer Genuss! Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Oktober 2015)

emugra schrieb:


> So Gabel zurückbekommen und eingebaut. Kein Knacken mehr!! Was ein akustischer Genuss! Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


top


----------



## OrganixXx (24. Oktober 2015)

Fährt hier jemand einen XL Rahmen? Ich hätte gerne mal gewusst bei welcher Schrittlänge/ Größe das so geht.


----------



## CRacing (24. Oktober 2015)

Jepp, ich habe das Fritzz in 22" und bin 1,94m. Passt  Ist natürlich nicht so bequem wie ein AM in der Größe aber selbst für Touren voll in Ordnung! Schrittlänge weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (27. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> top


fox hat ich gerade informiert nachdem meine gabel jetzt zum 3 x weg war, bzw mein rad wie gesagt 10 wochen rum steht und sogar der rahmen getauscht wurde, die gabel schon bei fox war. Ergebnis: wie bei dir ist die gabelkrone defekt. Ach nein !!!! Weiterhin die bushings oder was in der art. Das sage ich seit 10 wochen..... und teile müssen bestellt werden. aber ein tipp für euch. Telefoniert selbst mit fox und dort dem service: die leute da sind nett und ihr bekommt schnell infos was defekt ist, bzw könnt exakt den fehler beschreiben. So gehts dann bei euch eventuell schneller. ;-))).


----------



## PazClemenza (9. November 2015)

Mal so ins Blaue gefragt, hat von euch jemand von 50mm auf 35mm Vorbau gewechselt?
Falls ja inwieweit ändert sich das Fahrverhalten (V. A. bezüglich Wendigkeit etc.) Merkt mans?


----------



## steffenbecki (14. November 2015)

Ein wunder........wenns interessiert die neue lyrik rct 3 mit 180 mm gibts für 750 tacken. Sinnvolle alternative zur fox....


----------



## stobimax (14. November 2015)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Mal so ins Blaue gefragt, hat von euch jemand von 50mm auf 35mm Vorbau gewechselt?
> Falls ja inwieweit ändert sich das Fahrverhalten (V. A. bezüglich Wendigkeit etc.) Merkt mans?



Man merkts- mir ist das Rad damit zu nervös...


----------



## PazClemenza (19. November 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun wie versprochen der erste Trailbericht nach dem Dämpferumbau.
> 
> ...



Servus Tom, 
habe genau das selbe Problem mit ziemlich deckungsgleichem Systemgewicht   Wäre super, wenn du mir mal schicken könntest, wie du dein Problem TF Tuned gegenüber im Detail formuliert hast! Das tief im Federweg stehen nervt schon ziemlich, grade beim abziehen.
PS: Gibts noch neue (Langzeit-) Erfahrungen bezüglich der Performance? 

Ein dickes Dankeschön schonmal, Jakob


----------



## ottovalvole (19. November 2015)

Hallo Jakob,

Eigentlich genauso: rauscht durch den Federweg Druckstufendämpfung aus meiner Sicht deutlich zu schwach, wenig bis gar kein Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich. Dazu Gewicht und Fahrstil bzw bevorzugtes Terrain und dann Gings los.
Zur Not einfach mal dort anrufen.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (20. November 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Hallo Jakob,
> 
> Eigentlich genauso: rauscht durch den Federweg Druckstufendämpfung aus meiner Sicht deutlich zu schwach, wenig bis gar kein Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich. Dazu Gewicht und Fahrstil bzw bevorzugtes Terrain und dann Gings los.
> Zur Not einfach mal dort anrufen.
> ...


Dann werd ichs da mal läuten lassen !

Danke!


----------



## ottovalvole (20. November 2015)

Ach ja Rad Typ natürlich auch noch 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## PazClemenza (20. November 2015)

Das ist klar , geht auch ums 2015er SL


----------



## steffenbecki (23. November 2015)

So,mein Rad ist nun oh wunder endlich wieder da. Der 16er sl Rahmen ist echt schöner. Zu der Gabel muss ich sagen, so ganz bin ich immer noch nicht zufrieden. Aktuell fahre ich die mit knapp 60psi und eigentlich komplett offen. Spacer hab ich raus genommen.und selbst da haste am ende eines trail arme wie ein Gewichtheber. Die 15er gabel ist viel zu progressiv. Das soll wohl bei der fit 4 ganz anders sein. Die ist wohl komplett anders abgestimmt laut aussage von fox. Leider kostet die Kartusche  auch nur knapp 270 euro. Beim dämpfer hinten bin ich jetzt bei 240 psi. Ich wiege knapp 85 kg. Was fahrt ihr denn für einstellungen ? Da mir das ganze hin und her über knapp 4 monate  mit dem bike echt auf die nerven ging  und mir fox echt zu teuer ist  habe ich jetzt die 16er lyrik und einen monarch plus bestellt. Mal sehen wie das geht. Schlechter wirds auf keinen fall werden. Alternativ steht das rad auch zum verkauf . wer interesse hat meldet sich einfach.vom fahren her gefällt mir das rad immer noch. Die 34 fox hat was gewicht usw angeht die pike getoppt. Ob die jetzt dann besserist sei dahin gestellt. Ich glaubs ehrlich gesagt nicht. .


----------



## PazClemenza (23. November 2015)

Also hier mal meine Einstellungen:
75 psi, Spacer werksseitig,
Zugstufe 6 von offen
Druckstufen je nach Strecke
Nackig 87 kg

Dämpfer 260 psi, geht aber nach dem Versuch von ottvalvole (Danke für den Bericht an dieser Stelle) zu TFT

was fährst du offen?


----------



## steffenbecki (23. November 2015)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Also hier mal meine Einstellungen:
> 75 psi, Spacer werksseitig,
> Zugstufe 6 von offen
> Druckstufen je nach Strecke
> ...


die gabel ))). Das ding is der art hart. Das ist ein traum


----------



## PazClemenza (23. November 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> die gabel ))). Das ding is der art hart. Das ist ein traum



Meinte welche Einstellung


----------



## steffenbecki (23. November 2015)

Also ausgegangen bin ich mal von der 2016er anleitung. Is mir klar die passt nicht exakt auf ne 15er gabel...im trail bin ich dann schrittweise runter auf 60 psi, bzw weniger..... druckstufen mehr oder weniger komplett auf, bzw 2-3.... und rebound ähnlich wie bei dir.wobei mit der einstellung immer ne menge restfederweg übrig blieb..... diese gabel muss man eigentlich immer während der fahrt einstellen. Ich hab jetzt den spacer raus gemacht, weil das ding einfach bockhart ist .  Ich will eine gabel, die arbeitet und nicht eine, die 6 cm restfederweg übrig lässt )))). Für nen trail zu hart, drehst runter. Mit der einstellung ist sie dann aber im park, bzw hier in der pfalz auf rumpelabfahrten zu weich....das ist eine kunst für sich. Ähnlich ist es mit dem rebound. Fahr ich hoch über nen wurzeltrail, kickt mir das persönlich zu sehr. Also rebound raus...... dann is sie halt runter zu zu langsam.  Ich hatte die auch in einem hanzz drin.... da war das ähnlich..... funzt super, wenn man sie hart fährt.... ansonsten die richtige einstellung zu finden ?Glückssache..... da ist rs besser. Deutlich einfacher.. na ich werde berichten wie das denn mit der lyrik geht, so fern ich das rad bis dahin noch habe. Eigentlich hat mich mehr der support von fox geärgertdie letzten monate.


----------



## PazClemenza (23. November 2015)

Der Punkt liegt - wie du ja schreibst- genau da: Man muss das Ding rannehmen. Ohne aggressive Fahrtweise meiner Meinung nach schwer auszuschöpfen.. Wenn man aber schön reinknüppelt läuft das - zumindest bei mir. Ich möcht sie nicht mehr hergeben  Mags aber auch nicht wenn ne Gabel das Bike zum fliegenden Teppich macht. Deswegen muss der Dämpfer auch die Tuningkur über sich ergehen lassen!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. November 2015)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Der Punkt liegt - wie du ja schreibst- genau da: Man muss das Ding rannehmen. Ohne aggressive Fahrtweise meiner Meinung nach schwer auszuschöpfen.. Wenn man aber schön reinknüppelt läuft das - zumindest bei mir. Ich möcht sie nicht mehr hergeben  Mags aber auch nicht wenn ne Gabel das Bike zum fliegenden Teppich macht. Deswegen muss der Dämpfer auch die Tuningkur über sich ergehen lassen!




Deiner Meinung 
Hab vor kurzem den größten Spacer in den Float X verbaut und damit lässt er sich viel angenehmer fahren und einstellen. 
Mein Fritzzchen rennt wie sau. Hatte noch nix zu meckern oder beanstanden. Soll auch so bleiben 
Zudem ist an jedem immer irgendwas. Kannste 10000€ hinlegen ist was unpassend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (23. November 2015)

Auf alle fälle! Interessant, dass du sagst der spacer bringt bei dir was? Auch mehr feedback im mittleren bereich? Hätte jetzt eher mit mehr endprogression gerechnet. Berichte mal, danke


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. November 2015)

Also jetzt sind die 20% sag auch problemlos möglich das war vorher auch nicht wirklich zu erreichen. Jetzt sind 15bar drin und für mich fühlbar anders. Ich wieg aber voll ausgestattet 77kg rum.


----------



## PazClemenza (23. November 2015)

Hm ja da bin ich in ner andren gewichtsklasse unterwegs


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. November 2015)

Ja da is der echt sehr weich, ist damals wohl von den amis zu uns rüber geschwappt  die mögens soft


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

Weis jemand welche naben in den dt öaufrädern verbaut sind? Die lyrik ist unterwegs, ich brauch da aber nen adapter für die laufräder, da die lyrik wohl ne 15 mm achse hat.bin gerade am suchen danach.


----------



## PazClemenza (24. November 2015)

350 straightpull Disc Brake is meine ich..


----------



## Vincy (24. November 2015)

Die sind Vorne nicht umrüstbar, nur bei der DT240 OS.


----------



## PazClemenza (24. November 2015)

https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Umrustkits

hab grad leider nicht die Zeit das genaue zu checken


----------



## Vincy (24. November 2015)

Hier bessere Infos. 
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/umruestoptionen-vorderraeder
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/umruestoptionen-hinterraeder
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/umruestoptionen-naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (24. November 2015)

Wo er recht hat...


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

Ich habs befürchtet ...... also neue nabe her....für alle, die das interessiert, oder die ähnliches vorhaben. Zum einen handelt es sich um die 350er nabe, zum anderen ist diese nicht umrüstbar. Allerdings gibt es diese nabe dann auch in 100x15. Ich habe gerade bei dt swiss direkt angerufen. Für ne 15 achse sollte dann die nabe mit 15x100 passen für den lrs, der im fritzz ist. die kostet dann z.b. bei tnc aktuell mit 28 speichen 52,90.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (24. November 2015)

Dann brauchst auch noch neue längere Speichen dazu.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. November 2015)

Sag mal steffen, dumme frage aber brauchst du dann noch ne andere bremsscheibe? Maximal für die lyrik sind 200mm und drauf sind 203.
Aus welche gegend der pfalz kommst denn  vielleicht ja auch aus meiner.
Bin bei neustadt und weinstraße unterwegs.


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

Ja wenn ich das machen sollte würde ich das vr eh zum einspeichen weg geben. Bin mir aber net so schlüssig...... wie immer ). Neuen lrs hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht auch noch bock zu.mh gute frage wegen der bremsscheibe.. ob die 003 was ausmachen ? Ah ghostrider das ist ja prima, da fahre ich nämlich auch immer. Ich komme aus speyer. Ich geh mal von aus du hast auch ein fritzz? Brächte mich nämlich auf eine idee. Eventuell könnten wir uns mal treffen und wir tauschen kurz mal die räder. Ich hätte mal gerne wegen meiner gabel ne zweite meinung. Eventuell seh ich ja vor lauter lauter schon gespenster, bzw höre welche ;-).


----------



## PazClemenza (24. November 2015)

Aldo ich hab mir das eben mal angeschaut, mit 3 mm mehr wirds nicht klappen (falls du noch die guide fährst).
mir wäre 1mm puffer auf jeden fall zu wenig, so gefühlsmäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (24. November 2015)

Edit: außer du stehst auf unterlegscheiben


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Edit: außer du stehst auf unterlegscheiben


.und wieder was gelernt und ein weiteres steinchen auf dem weg zum wunschbike...... lol


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

Bei dir sind 203 mm drauf. Die sram scheiben haben 200mm. Ich kann mir irgendwie auch schwer vorstellen, dass eine firma komponenten baut, die nicht zueinander passen. Sram, rock shox usw ist eins. die machen dass mit den 200mm damit man keine shimano verbauen kann?  dann lass ich mich morgen mittag mal überraschen. Ich denke ich fahre das weinbiet runter und wechsle erstmal den dämpfer dort. Dann die gleiche strecke nochmal. Wenns mir gefällt behalte ich den monarch. Bei der lyrik bin ich mir wegen der nabe noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich die wirklich einbaue. Lr hätte ich noch mit passender nabe. Der preis war halt hammer von der lyrik.....optisch würde das auch ganz gut zum neuen rahmen passen.


----------



## PazClemenza (24. November 2015)

Passt der monarch?


----------



## PazClemenza (24. November 2015)

Ps: du hast natürlich recht, falsch gelesen und gedacht meinerseits


----------



## --HANK-- (17. Dezember 2015)

HI Leute,

Kann mir jemand kurz berichten, wie sich das Fritzz im uphill verhällt? Hab schon einiges gelesen, mich würde aber eure Meinung trotzdem interessieren? Wie fährt sich der 1x11 Antrieb dazu? Hatte bis dato 3x10....
Bin am überlegne ob ich mir das 2016er sl hole...

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Grins3katze (17. Dezember 2015)

Für 180 mm fährt er sich sehr gut Berg hoch. Durch die 441mm kettenstreben lassen sich auch steile Hänge hoch klettern. Für 1X11 muss man schon eine gewisse Grundfitness haben, ich würde aber nicht mehr was anderes fahren wollen. Ich fahr auch Touren mit >2500HM mit dem Fritzz…


----------



## Pattah (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi leute,

ich fahre im Moment ein Orange five aus 2006 mit 130 mm federweg, klappt auch alles ganz gut, jedoch merke ich doch dass zum durchbrettern, gerade z.B. in Finale oder DH Strecke Willingen was fehlt.

Ich bekäme das Fritzz aus 2015 im Moment für unter 1900 Öcken in 16 Zoll. Was meint Ihr? JA, Nein? ich werd schwach, hab aber angst vor Spontankauf ;P

Bin iwie beim durchlesen nicht aus den Erfahrungen schlau geworden.


----------



## Tobias_B. (29. Dezember 2015)

Pattah schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> ich fahre im Moment ein Orange five aus 2006 mit 130 mm federweg, klappt auch alles ganz gut, jedoch merke ich doch dass zum durchbrettern, gerade z.B. in Finale oder DH Strecke Willingen was fehlt.
> 
> ...



das Race?


----------



## Pattah (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja das race. Also ist neu vom händler. Zudem bin ich so um die 1.70 1.72 groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (29. Dezember 2015)

Ist ein guter Preis, da ist nicht mehr viel drauf. Die Rahmengröße ist beim Fritzz sehr schwierig, deshalb hat er wahrscheinlich auch noch ein 16 Zoll da.  Hau die Bremse runter und dann ist gut!


----------



## Pattah (29. Dezember 2015)

Jau die bremse ist nicht das gelbe vom ei. Davon hörte ich. Aber Rest ist ein stimmiges Paket denke ich und der Preis ist nochmal nen hammer.


----------



## Pattah (30. Dezember 2015)

naja hat sich erledigt, da war jemand schneller im Laden als ich -.-


----------



## Pattah (31. Dezember 2015)

jemand eine Idee wo ich noch eins her bekomme? Um die 2200 €


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. Januar 2016)

Aus welcher gegend bist? Mein händler hatte noch 2
Eines davon war das ohne kashima gabel. Müsst ich mal nachfragen nächste woche.


----------



## Pattah (1. Januar 2016)

Ich komm aus Dortmund. Echt?


----------



## Vincy (1. Januar 2016)

Einfach mal bei einigen Cube Händler nachfragen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Januar 2016)

Mhh dortmund ok  ich kann montag mal vorbei fahren  müsst eh was holen dort dann schau ich mal


----------



## Pattah (2. Januar 2016)

das wäre ja geil, 

dann wart ich mal auf dein update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich will mir ein Enduro kaufen, leider sind die Stereos vergriffen und standen auch nicht zur Debatte! In der Auswahl hatte ich ein Focus SAM, nun hat mein Händler ein Cube Fritz dastehen, welches ich zu einen günstigen Preis bekommen könnte. Nach meinen Bedenken das ich wirklich 180mm benötige würde mein Händler das Fahrwerk auch auf 160mm traveln. 
Nun zur Frage:

Macht das Sinn? Hat das hier schonmal jemnd gemacht? Wenn ja Erfahrungen? 
Welche Auswirkungen hat das auf das Fahrverhalten? (man hat danach ein tiefers Tretlager und Winkel)

Mfg Micha


----------



## Pattah (9. Januar 2016)

Hat er zufällig noch 1 in 16 Zoll dastehe??qn


----------



## ottovalvole (10. Januar 2016)

Wir haben hier ein Fritzz das viel auf Touren bewegt wird, das geht meines Erachtens absolut problemlos. Reifen wechseln, und je nach fahrergewicht  den Murksdämpfer Tunen dann ist alles gut. 

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grins3katze (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Für Shimano Schaltwerk muss Cube Schaltauge 2091 AXH benutzt werden.. Sehe ich das richtig so?

Vielen Dank,

Christophe


----------



## CRacing (14. Januar 2016)

Das ist richtig


----------



## Grins3katze (15. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung

Ich weiß nicht wie euren Erfahrungen sind aber ich kann das X01 nicht mehr sehen...

- in 8 Monaten hab ich 5 (Ja 5 stück )  B-Bolt Gegenhalter / Befestigungsschrauben wie auch immer das teil heiß (Siehe bild) geschrottet... Anscheinen ist die Spannung zu hoch für das Alu teil. Ich hab zum glück 2 Schaltwerke so kann ich immer einen zu Reparatur schicken und mit dem anderen weiter fahren . Das ist aber auf dauer keine Lösung (Das problem trifft auch bei anderen Bikes und ist SRAM bekannt... wird immer kostenlos und anstandslos repariert)

- Trotzt Loctite schraub sich das Schaltwerk allein aus. (Das problem bei 2015 Modellen ist bekannt un trifft auch bei anderen Bikes wie z.b YT Capra)





Euch ein schönes WE & happy Ride!

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wozee (22. Januar 2016)

Hey, ich habe heute endlich meins bekommen. 

Aber mir ist gleich etwas aufgefallen: wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete, reibt die Kette an der Kettenführung und öffnet den Verschluss davon. 

Kann ich die Führung einfach etwas weiter drehen? Tritt das Problem bei euch auch auf? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus 

PS. Ich habe die Standard Kettenführung e*thirteen LG1


----------



## exsmoke (23. Januar 2016)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich gestern auf der ersten Testfahrt mit dem Fritzz auch. Im 1. Gang öffnet sich das Teil und rattert dann schön vor sich hin. Werde mir die Sache später mal ansehen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wozee (23. Januar 2016)

Ja, wie bei mir, in den ersten Gängen.

Durch das treten und das daraus folgende Einfedern, verändert sich die Kettenlinie so, dass sie oben an der Führung reibt.


----------



## exsmoke (23. Januar 2016)

Vorher





Nachher

Musste nur die untere Führung umsetzen damit sie nicht an die Kettenstrebe kommt





 Wird später auf der nächsten Probefahrt getestet. Sollte jetzt aber passen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## exsmoke (24. Januar 2016)

Zur Info: Nach der Testfahrt war es in Ordnung gewesen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Februar 2016)

Hat einer von euch versucht nen x2 dämpfer ins fritzz zu bekommen ? Hab mir grade einen neuen sehr billig geschossen.nachdem ich ja genug rum genölt hatte über die foxgabel muss ich dieser jetzt mal ein lob aussprechen. Nschdem ich direkt bei fox in rodalben war und dort endlich der fehler in der gabel behoben wurde und zudem die neue fit4 kartusche verbaut wurde fphlt sich die gabel echt top an. Sehr sensibel, gute rückmeldung.mit den 16er gabeln von fox hat die fa. Wohl endlich mal wieder die kurve bekommen.jmd procore auf dem fritzz ?


----------



## ottovalvole (2. Februar 2016)

Warum hat du dir die fit4 Kartusche einbauen lassen? 

Getrennte HS und LS Macht doch technisch betrachtet deutlich mehr Sinn. 

Ich könnte die Tage mal einen CCDBA CS ins Fritz halten. Denke aber fast aufgrund des Volumens der Air Can passt das unten net 

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Februar 2016)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Warum hat du dir die fit4 Kartusche einbauen lassen?
> 
> Getrennte HS und LS Macht doch technisch betrachtet deutlich mehr Sinn.
> 
> ...


der  ccdba passt definitiv nicht. Hab ich schon versucht. Die air can ist da viel zu gross. Was gehen würde wäre der dhx2, da das action team den auch fährt. Beim x2 mal schauen. Is halt nicht viel platz im rahmen. Kein beinbruch verkauf ich ihn wieder. Die fit 4 gibts doch in beiden versionen oder bin ich jetzt gedanklich falsch ? Nach wie vor lsc und hsc getrennt regelbar, aber geht deutlich besser. Laut techniker von fox neue kartusche drin. Geht echt besser. Sehr sensibel im ersten drittel.


----------



## freerideandi (3. Februar 2016)

Also der X2 passt ins Stereo rein...ist allerdings das Teambike,denke ins Fritzz müsste er auch passen...aber vorher ohne Luft testen ob es auch wirklich geht


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2016)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Also der X2 passt ins Stereo rein...ist allerdings das Teambike,denke ins Fritzz müsste er auch passen...aber vorher ohne Luft testen ob es auch wirklich geht


siegt cool aus dein hobel. Na mal schauen der ccdba dürfte bisschen grössere aircan haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpensep (4. Februar 2016)

Hi zusammen,

hätte da noch eine andere Frage:
Macht bei euch der Dämpfer-Remote auch öfters Probleme?
Beim "hochschalten" (also von Descent auf Trail auf Climb) funktioniert alles, aber beim "runterschalten", insbesondere von Trail (Mittelstufe) nach Descent, muss ich öfters mal mit der Hand am Dämpfer nachhelfen oder nochmal auf Climb hoch und dann "schnalzen" lassen.
Den Kabelzug (inkl. Liner in der 90° Führung) hab ich mittlerweile schon 2 mal getauscht und der Drehschalter wurde auch schon ausgewechselt (wegen Schwergängigkeit auf Garantie ersetzt)
Danach hat es kurze Zeit wieder funktioniert (2-3 Ausfahrten)

Mir scheint dass die Federkraft in dem Drehschalter etwas knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2016)

Alpensep schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hätte da noch eine andere Frage:
> Macht bei euch der Dämpfer-Remote auch öfters Probleme?
> ...


hab mir den dämpfer zurück bauen lassen. Das war mir zu nervig mit der remote )))..


----------



## freerideandi (4. Februar 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> siegt cool aus dein hobel. Na mal schauen der ccdba dürfte bisschen grössere aircan haben.


Danke...
dachte du hast nen X2 gekauft


----------



## CRacing (4. Februar 2016)

Mir geht das mit dem Remote auch auf die Nerven! Selbes Problem wie "Alpensep". In den Climb Mode bekomm ich ihn, nur will er nicht mehr ganz zurück. Habe schon den Bowdenzug ausgetauscht, dann oben die 90 Grad Biegung zum Hebel. Daran lag es aber leider nicht. Problem ist die Vorspannmechanik am Dämpfer selbst. Wenn man diese per Hand zurück (Climb) dreht und los lässt schnallt es echt ordentlich schnell zurück. Aber wenn man die Vorspann"schraube" langsam Richtung Climb dreht (im Uhrzeigersinn) merkt man nach dem ersten Drittel eine Art leichten Widerstand. Und genau das ist der Punkt an dem er mit Bowdenzug hängen bleibt. Ich weiß noch nicht was da hilft, aber nerven tut es!!


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2016)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Danke...
> dachte du hast nen X2 gekauft


hab ich auch. Der müsste morgen kommen. Wenn der passt ist gut, falls nicht hätte ich einen für 525 ,- im angebot. Neuwertig versteht sich.ich hab mir den float x umbauen lassen auf normale bedienung. Das ganze gedönse mit der fernbedienung kenn ich noch von nem scott. Eigentlich super sache, aber war da auch ständig defekt.... 
Mein dämpfer hatte aber eh nen schaden und in diesem zuge habe ich das rückbauen lassen. Braucht kein mensch eigentlich.


----------



## Alpensep (4. Februar 2016)

CRacing schrieb:


> Mir geht das mit dem Remote auch auf die Nerven! Selbes Problem wie "Alpensep". In den Climb Mode bekomm ich ihn, nur will er nicht mehr ganz zurück. Habe schon den Bowdenzug ausgetauscht, dann oben die 90 Grad Biegung zum Hebel. Daran lag es aber leider nicht. Problem ist die Vorspannmechanik am Dämpfer selbst. Wenn man diese per Hand zurück (Climb) dreht und los lässt schnallt es echt ordentlich schnell zurück. Aber wenn man die Vorspann"schraube" langsam Richtung Climb dreht (im Uhrzeigersinn) merkt man nach dem ersten Drittel eine Art leichten Widerstand. Und genau das ist der Punkt an dem er mit Bowdenzug hängen bleibt. Ich weiß noch nicht was da hilft, aber nerven tut es!!



Zu der Vorspannmechanik:
Nach dem Tausch funktionierte das Teil bei mir immer noch sehr schlecht.
Da wird ja ähnlich wie bei einer Nockenwelle über einen Exzenter ein Stift im Dämpfer bewegt. Die Welle hat eine Stufenform und da kann es manchmal haken.

*Was bei mir auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen hat:*
Das Teil mit den 2 silbernen Schrauben ausbauen und das ganze Gehäuse innen mit Dämpferöl fluten (oder meinetwegen auch Getriebeöl, irgendwas zähflüssiges aber kein Fett)
Das Bike so drehen dass beim Einbau so viel wie möglich von dem Öl mit eingeschlossen wird.
Das minimiert die Reibung und lässt die Übergänge der Schaltstufen weit weniger haken.

Dann noch regelmäßig ein Tropfen Kettenöl an den Drehschalter und man kann idR wenigstens vom Climb Modus zuverlässig in den Descent schalten


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Februar 2016)

so x 2 und eingebaut. voll einfedern genug platz, aaaaaber.... ausgefedert berührt der dämpfer am schluss an 1 stelle den rahmen. kolben  ist 6,5 cm ausgefahren.... also wie in ausgebautem zustand.... was meint ihr dazu ?


Ist mir zu heis. Daher wieder ausgebaut und zu verkaufen. Bei interesse pn ( so in etwa 225 € unter dem vk )))). Damit passt wohl ins fritzz nur ein float x oder ein monarch plus. Sau dämlich, versteh ich nicht wie man sowas planen kann. Damit wird das swoop 170 wieder eine echte alternative, denn da passt sowohl ein vivid air wie auch der x2 rein.

Ccdba und x2 scheiden fürs fritzz definitiv aus.


----------



## ottovalvole (5. Februar 2016)

Das wäre mir auch zu heikel.

Ich hätte einen 200km alten Monarch plus Debon air zu verkaufen bzw Tausch gegen den x2 mit wertausgleich? 

Bei Interesse pn

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (9. Februar 2016)

Testbericht vom 2016er Fritzz  http://dirtmountainbike.com/bike-re...be-fritzz-180-hpa-sl.html#Q2MVqJFYTEDHd4Qw.97


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (23. Februar 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/738392-cube-fritzz-hpa-180mm-modell-2015-fox-dt-swiss-schwalbe Einfach mal so kommentarlos.


----------



## Schoppi11 (6. März 2016)

Servus miteinander,

Ich überlege mir den Dämpfer von meinen Fritzz Race 2015 auszutauschen. Welche anderen Möglichkeiten z. B. Rockshox gibt es da und welche einbaumasse muss ich dort beachten.

Grüße


----------



## steffenbecki (6. März 2016)

einbaumaß wäre 216x63.... es passt auf alle fälle der monarch plus.... bestell dir aber gleich die tokken mit ( bzw die spacer) ansonsten wird das auch zu weich.ccdba, x2, dbinline usw passt alles nicht. passen würde noch der dhx2 von fox. da der im action team auch gefahren wird. aber eben sauteuer.... das war zumindest das was ich versucht habe..... schau mal bei fast suspension..... das wäre noch ne möglichkeit


----------



## ottovalvole (6. März 2016)

Oder den Float x tunen lassen, wie weiter oben beschrieben. Das Ergebnis ist wirklich sehr beachtlich.

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (10. März 2016)

Hat jemand mal einen aktuellen float x 2016 evolve getestet ? Sollte ja bschen besser gehen ?


----------



## cimmerier (19. März 2016)

Nabend,

so Frage: Grösse ist 1,72cm, SL 77
16 oder 18" 
Ist jemand änlich gross wie ich?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (20. März 2016)

Hallo,

Ich würde M empfehlen. Mein Herzblatt ist 1,65 und kommt mit meinem M SO gut zurecht das der ursprünglich geplante Neukauf in S gestorben ist. 

Da sollte das für Dich in M super funktionieren.

Grüße Tom 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cimmerier (20. März 2016)

Schon mal Danke für die Info


----------



## steffenbecki (20. März 2016)

Ich hab 18 zoll bei 1,78.... passt auch.... draufsetzen, ausrobieren würde ich sagen.


----------



## metalorch (20. März 2016)

Seit Januar bin ich nun auch ein “Fritzz“. Erste Bewährungsproben stehen so ab Ende April/Anfang Mai an. Mal sehen, ob's hält was es verspricht. Etwas ärgerlich: Nach der vierten oder fünften Proberunde war die HR-Bremse leck. Wurde von Magura jedoch innerhalb von einer guten Woche problemlos auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## exsmoke (20. März 2016)

Müsste der Lenker nicht noch ein wenig nach hinten gedreht werden? Oder hast du die Kröpfung absichtlich genau nach oben?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## exsmoke (20. März 2016)

Habe mein Fritzz etwas angepasst und den Lenker gegen einen Syntace getauscht. Habe die 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau gegen 35mm Rise getauscht. Gefällt mir persönlich besser. 

Außerdem teste ich gerade die SRAM Guide RSC mit Druckpunktverstellung. Wenn das bei der Probefahrt passt bleibt sie dran und ich muss nur noch die Leitungen kürzen. 

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der Rock Shox Reverb das die sich ca. 3-4mm in ausgefahrenem Zustand zusammendrücken lässt? Die Reverb vom Fritzz meiner Freundin ist gerade bei SRAM und wird gegen eine neue ausgetauscht (4 Wochen Lieferzeit) und ein Kollege hat bei seiner das gleiche Problem. Bei meiner ist das noch nicht so. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (20. März 2016)

exsmoke schrieb:


> Habe mein Fritzz etwas angepasst und den Lenker gegen einen Syntace getauscht. Habe die 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau gegen 35mm Rise getauscht. Gefällt mir persönlich besser.
> 
> Außerdem teste ich gerade die SRAM Guide RSC mit Druckpunktverstellung. Wenn das bei der Probefahrt passt bleibt sie dran und ich muss nur noch die Leitungen kürzen.
> 
> ...





exsmoke schrieb:


> Habe mein Fritzz etwas angepasst und den Lenker gegen einen Syntace getauscht. Habe die 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau gegen 35mm Rise getauscht. Gefällt mir persönlich besser.
> 
> Außerdem teste ich gerade die SRAM Guide RSC mit Druckpunktverstellung. Wenn das bei der Probefahrt passt bleibt sie dran und ich muss nur noch die Leitungen kürzen.
> 
> ...




wenn deine reverb das noch nicht macht. wird sie es irgendwann machen. eine krankheit ist das;-). meine vom fritz ist gerade weg und ne andere auch. haben irgendwann alle von den dingern. hab 3 stück. bei jeder ist das so.


----------



## metalorch (21. März 2016)

exsmoke schrieb:


> Müsste der Lenker nicht noch ein wenig nach hinten gedreht werden? Oder hast du die Kröpfung absichtlich genau nach oben?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Lenker war ursprünglich etwas weiter hinten. Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, etwas zu gedrungen auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Jetzt ist alles bestens.


----------



## rosterberg73 (21. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vermutlich ein Problem mit meinem Vorderrad (Serienrad von 2015 Race): Es läuft extrem rau und quietscht von Zeit zu Zeit. Als Laie hört es sich so an, als ob die Lager trocken wären. Muss ich die Lager heutzutage überhaupt noch schmieren und wenn ja wo? Oder was kann es sonst noch sein?

Grüße
RoBe


----------



## CRacing (14. April 2016)

Weiß jemand von euch worauf ich bei Ventile fürs Fritzz Race achten muss, um auf tubeless um zu rüsten? 

Würden diese z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/notubes-universal-tubelessventil-35mm-paar-25989 passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (14. April 2016)

CRacing schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch worauf ich bei Ventile fürs Fritzz Race achten muss, um auf tubeless um zu rüsten?
> 
> Würden diese z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/no
> 
> ...



Ja sollte gehen.... wenn dir ein tl-set holst sind die dabei.


----------



## CRacing (14. April 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Steffen.

Was meinst du mit TL-Set? (Edit: Tubeless-Set?)

Vorschlag?


----------



## steffenbecki (14. April 2016)

CRacing schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort Steffen.
> 
> Was meinst du mit TL-Set? (Edit: Tubeless-Set?)
> 
> Vorschlag?


Na ein tubeless-set von stans... da ist das tabe bei, milch und die ventile... es gibt auch tl-sets da hast das ventil auf nem gummiband drauf.... das ziehste innen über die felge... geht super...


----------



## CRacing (14. April 2016)

Alles klar. Danke dir!!


----------



## ottovalvole (15. April 2016)

Mein Fritzz hatte das Band schon drin. Ventil eingeschraubt, Milch rein, fertig 

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## CRacing (15. April 2016)

Ich habe auch ein Band drin. Hatte aber mal den Tipp bekommen dieses lieber zu entfernen und neues rein zu machen. Weiß aber auch nicht wie sich unsere Felgen unterscheiden (Race <> SL)!?


----------



## ottovalvole (15. April 2016)

Gute Frage.

Ich hab mit DTswiss Felgen diesbezüglich noch keine Probleme gehabt, auch die E1900 am Dune haben gute "Bandqualitat". Das Race kenne ich natürlich nicht 

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cimmerier (20. April 2016)

Moin,

hab jetzt ein Fritzz SL 2015 als Vorführer ergattert in 18".
Bei der Montage einer 150er Reverb bin ich allerdings über ein komisches Problem gestossen, sobald ich die Stütze mit 6Nma anziehe fährt sie nicht mehr richtig raus, auch bei 4Nm gehts mal und mal nicht...
Luftdruck überprüft, alles gut, ohne Rahmen gibts auch keine Probleme..
Bei den Untesuchungen der Stütze schaut man sich das alles ja gut an was könnte es sein, etc  und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das das Sitzrohr schief ist (von hinten gesehen nach links) oder der Hinterbau schief ist (von hinten gesheen nach rechts).  Fest ist soweit alles, habe aber irgendwie das Gefühl das ist was schepps...
Auch der Abstand Sitzrohr /Wippe ist auf beiden Seiten leicht unterschiedlich was wieder auf den Hinterbau deutet..
Hatte jemand mal ähnliches?
Gibts ne Möglichkeit das irgendwie zu vermessen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## ottovalvole (20. April 2016)

Das mir so noch nicht aufgefallen, bin aber leider nicht daheim zum nachschauen. 

Falls übrigens jemand noch ein 2015 SL in fast neuwertig sucht, bitte PN

Grüße Tom 


Mobil Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (21. April 2016)

Weiß jemand von euch ob die original montierten Hans Dampf Reifen am Race "tubeless ready" sind?


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2016)

Steht dort an der Reifenflanke. *TL R*(eady) oder *TL E*(asy). 
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifentypen.html


----------



## CRacing (22. April 2016)

Danke Vincy! Danach suche ich nachher mal


----------



## Vincy (22. April 2016)

Da ist wohl nur die einfachere Reifenversion "*Performance Line*", die ist aber leider nicht tubeless ready.
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/hans-dampf.html
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifentypen.html

Dennoch mal bei den Reifen nachschaun, denn bei der Auslieferung können durchaus andere Versionen drauf sein.


----------



## CRacing (22. April 2016)

Tolle Wurst, dann ist es wohl wirklich nur die "Performance Line" Version und ich muss erst noch einen anderen Reifen Satz kaufen


----------



## python69 (4. Mai 2016)

CRacing schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst, dann ist es wohl wirklich nur die "Performance Line" Version und ich muss erst noch einen anderen Reifen Satz kaufen



Moin,

Hat das bei dir geklappt mit tubeless?
Da der lrs ja eigentlich keine Freigabe hat für tubeless.


Kann mir wer was genaueres sagen zum Race laufrad? Hersteller?
Nabe? Felge? Speichen?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (4. Mai 2016)

Ja mit einem anderen als dem Serien Race Reifen geht's! In den Felgen ist auch bereits ein Band drin. Ich habe dieses allerdings raus gemacht und ein neues sauber eingeklebt. 

Warum sollte der LRS keine Freigabe für tubeless haben? Es fahren einige hier auf tubeless umgerüstet!


----------



## python69 (4. Mai 2016)

CRacing schrieb:


> Warum sollte der LRS keine Freigabe für tubeless haben? Es fahren einige hier auf tubeless umgerüstet!



Laut cube gibt's keine Freigabe (meine Info) und auf den Felgen steht auch nichts. 

Aber wenns geht isses umso besser.


----------



## Alpensep (6. Mai 2016)

Hier sind die Tec-Specs von der Cube Seite zum Race.
Steht "tubeless ready rims" also auf jeden Fall eine Freigabe seitens Cube.

Ob die Reifen dafür allerdings geeignet sind weiß ich auch nicht. Waren bei mir ohnehin nach 500km runter. Sind die ganz billigen HD Drahtreifen.


----------



## CRacing (7. Mai 2016)

Nein, wie bereits geschrieben sind die originalen Hans Dampf vom Race die billig Ausführung uns nicht auf tubeless um zu bauen!


----------



## rosterberg73 (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich greife mein Problem von oben nochmal auf:
Hat einer oder einige auch Probleme mit der VR Nabe? Ich muss die an meinem Fritzz permanent reinigen und neu fetten (2 - 3 mal im Monat) ansonsten hört und fühlt es sich an, als als wenn 500 Gramm Sand dadrin sind. So langsam nervt mich das und ich überlege, mit einen neuen Radsatz zu holen. 

Kennt er von Euch das Problem oder habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt?


----------



## CRacing (22. Juni 2016)

Nein, keine Probleme mit dem Serienlaufrad vom Fritzz gehabt.


----------



## Grins3katze (22. Juni 2016)

Fritzz Laufräder sind TOP. --> *CSW EM 3.7*

Naben: DT350 Straightpull 6-loch
Speichen: DT Competition Straightpull black
Felgen: DT EX471 27,5"

Die haben Industierlager und können auch getauscht werden…
https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/HUBS/DT-Swiss-Hubs-350-Technical-Manual

Edit: Naben sind 6-loch kein CL


----------



## Black_Jimbo (22. Juni 2016)

Bei mir gibts auch keine derartigen Prbleme...


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2016)

Die VR-Nabe DT350 ist da anfällig. Besser ist eine DT240 (OS oder Fifteen), weil die eine Nabenachse hat.


----------



## rosterberg73 (23. Juni 2016)

Ist die DT350 in beiden Modellen verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (23. Juni 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die VR-Nabe DT350 ist da anfällig. Besser ist eine DT240 (OS oder Fifteen), weil die eine Nabenachse hat.



Edit: stand mist... stimmt für die DT swiss Vorderräder... Hinten müsste 240s vs. 350 ziemlich ähnlich sein...


----------



## Grins3katze (23. Juni 2016)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Ist die DT350 in beiden Modellen verbaut?



nur im SL


----------



## ottovalvole (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo hat zufällig mal jemand die Gabel auf gehabt und weiss ob dort schon ein Token verbaut ist?

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juni 2016)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Hallo hat zufällig mal jemand die Gabel auf gehabt und weiss ob dort schon ein Token verbaut ist?
> 
> Grüße Tom
> 
> ...


Bei mir waren es 2, allerdings auch beim 15er modell


----------



## ottovalvole (29. Juni 2016)

Hab ein 15er SL, danke


Mobil Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grins3katze (30. Juni 2016)

bei mir waren 1 blauen drin (auch 15er SL)

Hab einen 2. reingepackt aber das war mir dann zu viel... jetzt hab ich 1 orange drin.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juni 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> bei mir waren 1 blauen drin (auch 15er SL)
> 
> Hab einen 2. reingepackt aber das war mir dann zu viel... jetzt hab ich 1 orange drin.



komisch, dass ne unterschiedliche anzahl drin ist.  ja 2 sind schon heftig bei der gabel. ich kanns nur wiederholen 2016er kartuschen sind ein traum. wer die noch nicht drin hat macht das mal über garantie beim nächsten service..... damit läuft die gabel wesentlich besser.... progression ist ebenfalls angenehmer.... jetzt hoff ma mal dass 2017 der floar x auch besser wird und dann passt es doch .


----------



## ottovalvole (30. Juni 2016)

Das mit der "Garantie beim Service" hätte ich gern mal erklärt. Gerne auch per PN


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (30. Juni 2016)

Zum Token: das Rad wird aktuell von meiner Freundin bewegt, heißt Sub 60kg. Deswegen will ich eher was rausnehmen 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (20. Juli 2016)

Kann mir mal jmd die artikel oder schaltaugennummer fürs fritzz sagen ? Ich such mir hier nen wolf. Bei cube hab ich was gefunden, aber die artikelnummer findet sich natürlich nicht im internet.

Passt nr 2090 ?


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2016)

Kommt da drauf an, für welche Schaltung! Shimano (lang) oder Sram (kurz), da brauchst unterschiedliche!


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Juli 2016)

Sram x0 kurz.....


----------



## Nighthawk205 (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

habe heute an meinem Fritzz HPA 27,5 MJ2015 festgestellt das die Lager sehr rau laufen und wollte alle gegen SKF Lager austauschen. Kann mir jemand die genauen Lager Spezifikationen sagen die bei dem Rahmen verbaut sind? 

Was ich bis jetzt ablesen konnte: 2x688RS (Horstlink), 2x6800RS (Umlenkhebel), 4x6800VRS (Umlenkung Sattelrohr), Hauptlager ?


----------



## ixq (2. August 2016)

Hallo,

mein Fritzz 180 HPA SL knackt nun schon ein paar Wochen. Mittlerweile sogar schon auf der Ebene, wenn man ordentlich in die Pedale tritt. Nun geht das Suchen los... Tretlager, Pedale, Sattel usw... schrecklich.

Würde gerne mal das Tretlager ausbauen und reinigen. Ggf. sogar direkt ein neues einbauen. Weiss wer eine gute Alternative? Brauche auch noch Werkzeug dafür, mein altes Bike (Specialized BigHit) war da schon einfacher aufgebaut.

Bin mit dem Bike höchstens 500 km gefahren, eher viel weniger, da ärgert man sich über das Knacken besonders. Drops ins Flat mit einer Höhe von ~50 cm kommen schon vor, aber das war es auch schon (es waren bis jetzt auch keine 50 Drops).

Gruß =)


----------



## Rucksim (2. August 2016)

ixq schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Fritzz 180 HPA SL knackt nun schon ein paar Wochen. Mittlerweile sogar schon auf der Ebene, wenn man ordentlich in die Pedale tritt. Nun geht das Suchen los... Tretlager, Pedale, Sattel usw... schrecklich.
> 
> Gruß =)




Bei mir kam bisher jedes Knacken von kaputten Lagern am Umlenkarm zum Sattelrohr, alle anderen Lager wurden noch nie getauscht (>12.000km). Aber diese Lager am Sattelrohr sind bei mir schon 5-6 x kaputt gewesen. Zuletzt habe ich im Winter SKF-Lager besorgt und eingebaut, die halten bisher was recht positiv ist. Das


Bevor du am Tretlager anfängst würde ich dir unbedingt raten die Bolzen am Umlenkarm zu öffnen und die Kugellager zu checken, zu 90% kommt es daher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ixq (2. August 2016)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Bei mir kam bisher jedes Knacken von kaputten Lagern am Umlenkarm zum Sattelrohr, alle anderen Lager wurden noch nie getauscht (>12.000km). Aber diese Lager am Sattelrohr sind bei mir schon 5-6 x kaputt gewesen. Zuletzt habe ich im Winter SKF-Lager besorgt und eingebaut, die halten bisher was recht positiv ist. Das
> 
> 
> Bevor du am Tretlager anfängst würde ich dir unbedingt raten die Bolzen am Umlenkarm zu öffnen und die Kugellager zu checken, zu 90% kommt es daher.



Das klingt vielversprechend =) Hast du mir vielleicht die Daten für die SKF-Lager? Wäre super! Danke =)


----------



## robertberlin (4. August 2016)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei mir war es auch das Hauptlager und/oder Horstlink. Merkwürdigerweise sehe ich bei bspw. Brügelmann absolut nicht durch welche Lager im "Lagerset" vorhanden sind. Habe mir daher das Hauptlager und Horstlink einzeln bestellt. 

Falls da wer weiter helfen kann?!


----------



## ixq (5. August 2016)

robertberlin schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei mir war es auch das Hauptlager und/oder Horstlink. Merkwürdigerweise sehe ich bei bspw. Brügelmann absolut nicht durch welche Lager im "Lagerset" vorhanden sind. Habe mir daher das Hauptlager und Horstlink einzeln bestellt.
> 
> Falls da wer weiter helfen kann?!



Hallo Robert, das hier bringt uns wohl weiter:

Hauptlager #10527
Umlenkhebel Rahmen #10529
Horstlink Set #10321
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe #10533
Umlenkhebel Dämpfer #10534
Umlenkhebel Dämper Rahmen #10539

Die Daten habe ich direkt vom CUBE Support.

Auf meine Frage bzgl. Garantie sind die gar nicht erst eingegangen. Das nächste Bike wird kein CUBE mehr sein, so einen grottigen Support unterstütze ich nicht. Mein Händler ist leider sehr sehr weit weg, aber der ist top! Man sollte vom Hersteller aber einen gewissen Anstand erwarten dürfen.


----------



## robertberlin (6. August 2016)

Ah super Danke. Entspricht die Zuordnung meiner Skizze (der Reihenfolge nach nummeriert)? 





Ja der Cube Support ist unter aller Sau. Ich habe zwecks Lager vor vier, drei und zwei Wochen angefragt. Ich warte heut noch auf eine Antwort. Das kann es nicht sein.


----------



## ixq (6. August 2016)

robertberlin schrieb:


> Ah super Danke. Entspricht die Zuordnung meiner Skizze (der Reihenfolge nach nummeriert)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, damit habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Habe aber heute entdeckt, dass der Vorspannring der Kurbel (glaube nur beim SL) defekt ist. Daher kommt wohl das Knacken bei mir. Der Schraubenkopf war weg und das Teil lose. Kann es noch nicht testen weil ich mir damals für die KMC Kette nur den Öffner gekauft habe =)))) (wollte die Kette zum Reinigen der Ritzel entfernen...) Dienstag sollte ich wissen ob es nun an dem Vorspannring lag. Für eine kurze Probefahrt wird der Ring wohl halten, konnte ihn von Hand festziehen und das Wackeln der Kurbel war weg. Hoffe Race Face schickt schnell Ersatz.

Die Schwinge läuft bei mir bestens (Dämpfer ausgebaut), wenn das Knacken daher kommt wäre ich doch sehr überrascht.

Auch toll: Bei der Kurbel wird ein 16 zu 8mm Inbus Adapter mitgeliefert, denke aber CUBE liefert die gar nicht aus. Habe jedenfalls nichts bekommen - frage aber am Montag beim Händler nach. Einen 16mm Inbus hat ja auch jeder daheim...


----------



## robertberlin (7. August 2016)

Ah na denn wird es die Kurbel sein. Ich hatte auch erst auf das Tretlager getippt aber das lief einwandfrei. Die Lager hatte ich durch händiges drehen nach Ausbau des Dämpfers und der Lager-Schrauben festgestellt. Die Lager liefen ein wenig "hackelig". Das reichte zum knacken. Kannst ja mal paar Bilder vom schrauben hochlanden wenn es geht. Dann weiß ich was noch kommen könnte


----------



## ixq (9. August 2016)

robertberlin schrieb:


> Ah na denn wird es die Kurbel sein. Ich hatte auch erst auf das Tretlager getippt aber das lief einwandfrei. Die Lager hatte ich durch händiges drehen nach Ausbau des Dämpfers und der Lager-Schrauben festgestellt. Die Lager liefen ein wenig "hackelig". Das reichte zum knacken. Kannst ja mal paar Bilder vom schrauben hochlanden wenn es geht. Dann weiß ich was noch kommen könnte



Bilder lohnen sich doch nicht bei so etwas. Race Face selbst schickt den Ring gar nicht in die Schweiz. Schweizer Händler verlangen dafür 20,- CHF (aktuell 18,30 EUR) und in den USA bekommt man den Ring für 2,99 USD. Das ist eine riesige Frechheit. Mein Händler schickt mir aber einen zu, auf Garantie (hoffe ich jedenfalls).

Werde die Schraube wohl irgendwie entfernen, auf den ganzen Ring habe ich keine Lust. Ich greife mal zu einer spitzen Zange, ggf. muss der Bohrer her. Habe aber wirklich überhaupt keine Lust die Kurbel zu entfernen - dazu braucht man einen 16mm Inbus - den hat ja jeder daheim... (Race Face schickt übrigens einen 16-8mm Adapter mit der Kurbel mit...). Na jedenfalls will ich einfach eine lange Schraube nehmen, auf die eine Seite kommt eine Mutter mit Sicherungslack und gut is.

Mache mich morgen ans Werk mit der Schraube. War die Tage über weg und auch sonst habe ich auch kaum Zeit dafür. Echt geil wenn man dann mit solchen lästigen Defekten genervt wird... welche obendrein sehr Zeitintensiv sind


----------



## ixq (11. August 2016)

Also Race Face ist auch so ein Saftladen. Schafft es nicht den Vorspannring in die Schweiz zu verschicken. Mir würde ja die Schraube langen, ist irgendein komisches Gewinde, anscheinend auch kein Zollgewinde, eigener Entwurf von Race Face... haha...

Bin gespannt ob Race Face es schafft wenigstens die Schraube in einen Briefumschlag zu packen und zu verschicken. Sind keine 5 USD, aber wenn die sich echt so dämlich anstellen...  Alleine schon die irre lange (unnötige) Standzeit wegen dem ewigen Hin und Her...


----------



## Grins3katze (20. August 2016)

Mein 2015 SL rahmen hat sich heute verabschiedet...


----------



## PazClemenza (20. August 2016)

Bäm... Wie ists passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (20. August 2016)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Bäm... Wie ists passiert?



Nichts besonderes... Schöneck Jumpline, aber nichts verrissen... ganz normale sanfte Landung...


----------



## Rucksim (21. August 2016)

Müsste ja noch auf Garantie oder Gewährleistung gehen, oder?


----------



## Mark96 (23. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Tretlager im Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27,5 (2015) verbaut ist?
Möchte schauen ob ich meine jetzige Kurbel verbauen kann.

Grüße 
Mark


----------



## rosterberg73 (23. August 2016)

Im 2015 Race ist dieses verbaut:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-press-fit-innenlager-bb92-fuer-x-type-40599

Musste jetzt ein neues bestellen; als ich das alte aufgemacht habe (nach heftigen, mahlenden Geräuschen) kamen mir die Lageschalen, Kugeln, etc. einzeln entgegen 

Grüße
Mark


----------



## Mark96 (23. August 2016)

Vielen Dank. 

Bist du dir sicher das die Kurbel keine 30mm Welle hat? 

Grüße 
Mark


----------



## rosterberg73 (25. August 2016)

Bei meinem Fritzz passt alles und er rennt auch schon wieder.
Ich hatte mal eine Schieblehre an die Welle gehalten: 20 mm.


----------



## Mark96 (25. August 2016)

danke nochmals


----------



## skydog73 (31. August 2016)

Moin,

nur mal so in den Raum geworfen und weil es mich gerade auch interessiert:

am "Race" ist doch eine Chester-Kurbel verbaut und am "SL" eine Turbine Cinch-Kurbel.
Die Chester hat doch 24mm Wellendurchmesser und die Turbine-Cinch hat 30mm Wellendurchmesser... dann wäre das oben angeführte Innenlager doch das Falsche für ein "SL"... oder?

hab halt gerade nur ne Turbine zum nachmessen hier (allerdings MJ 2016)

Grüsse.


----------



## Mark96 (31. August 2016)

Hallo,

Bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab mal nachgemessen. 
Mein Fritzz 180 SL (2015) hat eine Turbine Cinch mit einem Innenlagerdurchmesser Von 30mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabe1202 (1. September 2016)

Hat hier schon einer das Race auf 1x11 umgebaut?


----------



## Fabe1202 (1. September 2016)

Doppelpost - sorry


----------



## Mark96 (1. September 2016)

Mein SL (2015) ist auf 1x11 Serie.


----------



## CRacing (1. September 2016)

Fabe1202 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon einer das Race auf 1x11 umgebaut?




Nein nur auf 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel. Aber 1x11 sollte ja nicht schwerer sein. Warum fragst du?


----------



## Fabe1202 (1. September 2016)

Weil ich das evtl bei meinem machen möchte. Und ich nicht sicher bin, was ich alles benötigen würde.


----------



## CRacing (1. September 2016)

Schalthebel, neuen Zug, Schaltwerk, neue Kassette (Achtung bzgl Freilauf!), Kette und neues Ritzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpensep (13. September 2016)

Fabe1202 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon einer das Race auf 1x11 umgebaut?



Ich hab mein Race vor ein paar Wochen auf die XT 1x11 mit 11-46 Kassette umgebaut.
Die Shimano Kassette passt auf den vorhandenen Freilauf. (SRAM 11-fach braucht einen anderen Freilaufkörper) Die Chester Kurbel habe ich weiter in Verwedung.
Im Netz findest du ein XT Upgrade Kit mit verschiedenen Kassetten und I-Spec Hebeln oder Schelle. Wegen der Bandbreite würde ich aber unbedingt die 11-46 nehmen.
Ein anderes Kettenblatt brauchst du auch noch. Ich habe ein RF narrow/wide mit 32 Zähnen (1. Gang minimal größer als bei der Serie) Der Sprung auf den 2. Gang ist bei der Kassette relativ groß, aber ich hab mich schnell daran gewöhnt.
Wenn du die RF Kurbel weiter verwendest brauchst du noch Distanzscheiben sodass das neue Kettenblatt weiter nach innen kommt.
Die Rolle der Kettenführung passt dann aber nicht mehr, wird aber eigentlich auch überflüssig.


----------



## Fabe1202 (13. September 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## rosterberg73 (21. September 2016)

Ich habe beim Race 1x11 mit 11-42! Passt ganz gut in den Mittelgebirgen. Nur bei alpinen Touren nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
Da habe ich mich jetzt schon zweimal kaputt gestrampelt. Ansonsten hat der Alpensep schon alles gesagt ;-)!


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Januar 2017)

Moin, 

Wer fährt hier ein sl mj. 2016 und kann mir sagen ob cube da die abstimmung des float x besser hin bekommen hat wie beim 15er modell ?

Gruss

Steffen


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Januar 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Wer fährt hier ein sl mj. 2016 und kann mir sagen ob cube da die abstimmung des float x besser hin bekommen hat wie beim 15er modell ?


Das beantwortet zwar nicht ganz deine Frage, doch der Float X im 16er-Modell *soll *besser gehen…
Das liegt zum einen am neuen DPS-System und zum anderen an der EVOL-Kammer.
Ob der Unterschied für dich jedoch ausreichend ist, bleibt fraglich...
Würde eher über ein Umbau bei TF-Tuned oder MST nachdenken.

Fahre selbst einen umgebauten RS-Dämpfer inkl. Huber-Buchsen und bereue es keine Sekunde!
Beim M+ sollte man allerdings genau nachmessen! Schätze, in einen 16"-Fritzz wird er nicht passen.
Beim 18"-Rahmen berührt der AGB schon fast das Unterrohr!

PS: Wo liegen denn speziell deine Probleme mit dem Seriendämpfer...
Beim Ansprechverhalten, Durchrauschen im mittleren Federweg oder fehlt dir die Endprogression?!


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Januar 2017)

Doch der Monarch + passt rein . hatte ich ausprobiert. allerdings 18 zoll ))
na ja sind eben die hier schon beschriebenen probleme. zu tief im federweg, rauscht durch usw. mit dem größten spacer war das schon deutlich besser.
hab gerade mein 15er verkauft und würde jetzt günstig an ein 16er kommen.
allerdings hab ich mir gerade das jeffsy angesehen. feines bike und sicher spielerischer wie das fritzz. wobei ich das gerne gefahren bin.

ja fahrrad-fahrwerk bietet sowas auch an. im rahmen eines service durchaus eine option.

ich hab den evolve float x noch in einen stevens. das geht das besser wobei das auch sehr an der abstimmung liegen kann. daher hab ich mal in die runde gefragt.


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Januar 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Doch der Monarch + passt rein . hatte ich ausprobiert. allerdings 18 zoll ))


Klar passt der rein... Ich fahre ihn doch in einem 18er Rahmen. 
Deshalb sagte ich, dass es mit einem *16"*-Rahmen eng werden _könnte_. 


steffenbecki schrieb:


> ich hab den evolve float x noch in einen stevens. das geht das besser wobei das auch sehr an der abstimmung liegen kann.


Dann würde sich ein angepasster Shimstack echt anbieten...
Vielleicht brauchst danach nicht mal den Umbau von MST.


----------



## Schoppi11 (17. April 2017)

Servus miteinander,

Ich möchte gerne aus meinem FRITZZ RACE den Dämpfer wechseln und zwar zum Rock shox Monarch 216x63. Passt der rein!?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## CRacing (18. April 2017)

Hey Schoppi11,
ja sowohl der "normale", als auch der mit Piggy / Ausgleichsbehälter (Plus) passt rein in 216x63.


----------



## Schoppi11 (2. Mai 2017)

Servus miteinander,

Ich möchte aus meinen fritzz Race das Trettlager abbauchen. Es ist eine Race Face Chester. Welches Werkzeug brauche ich denn dafür alles. Gibt es da ein Universal Werkzeug oder brauch ich extra eins für die Race Face Chester?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (2. Mai 2017)

Möchtest du das Lager ausbauen oder die lediglich die Kurbel? Diese bekommst du mit einem einfachen Kurbelabzieher abgebaut.


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2017)

https://www.raceface.com/products/details/chester-cranks


----------



## Schoppi11 (2. Mai 2017)

Servus Cracing,

Ich möchte beides machen einfach mal alles abmachen um es zu säubern. Also die kürbel mit einen ganz normalen anzieher?


----------



## CRacing (3. Mai 2017)

Genau:


----------



## Schoppi11 (3. Mai 2017)

Danke dir hoffe du hast es nicht extra für mich gemacht


----------



## CRacing (4. Mai 2017)

￼





Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Danke dir hoffe du hast es nicht extra für mich gemacht


 
Gerne 
Nein das ist schon länger her, als ich auf Einfach umgebaut habe.


----------



## M_a_x_e_r_l (10. Mai 2017)

Wie schauts den eigentlich bei den 2017er mit dem Hinterbauthema aus? Hat sich da im standard Setup was geändert?


----------



## M_a_x_e_r_l (26. Mai 2017)

M_a_x_e_r_l schrieb:


> Wie schauts den eigentlich bei den 2017er mit dem Hinterbauthema aus? Hat sich da im standard Setup was geändert?



Keiner hier, der ein 2017 fährt und das Thema beurteilen kann?

Würde günstig an ein 2007 Fritzz ran kommen, bin aber skeptisch bezüglich dem "weichen" Hinterbau.


----------



## Wozee (26. Mai 2017)

Habe ein 2016er und keine Ahnung, was du genau meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_a_x_e_r_l (26. Mai 2017)

Wozee schrieb:


> Habe ein 2016er und keine Ahnung, was du genau meinst



Das der Hinterbau selbst bei kleineren Sprüngen schon komplett durch den Federweg rauscht.


----------



## CRacing (17. August 2017)

Ich möchte gerne mal einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren, als den Fox Float CTD. Rein passen wird ja der RC3 Plus recht gut. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Tune -> M/M oder lieber was anderes beim Fritzz?


----------



## steffenbecki (17. August 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren, als den Fox Float CTD. Rein passen wird ja der RC3 Plus recht gut. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Tune -> M/M oder lieber was anderes beim Fritzz?



was anderes passt nicht. außer der dhx2 und der neue float x 2018 , fällt mir gerade die bezeichnung nicht ein. könntest deinen dämpfer überarbeiten lassen, z.b. bei fahrrad-fahrwerk. der monarch wird nicht wesentlich besser sein wie der float x. monarch plus passt rein und vom preis her würde ich dir den empfehlen.

ansonsten ist der hb vom fritzz halt bischen weicher.


----------



## Nighthawk205 (18. August 2017)

Fahre das Fritzz MJ 2015 jetzt seit knapp 1,5 Jahren mit einem Monarch Plus Debonair und dem Tune M/M. Bei knapp 85kg(fahrfertig)und einem Druck von 275psi habe ich nie das Gefühl durch den Federweg zu rauschen, aber auf der anderen Seite immer noch genug Reserven falls mal eine Landung schief gehen sollte. Ich kann diesen Dämpfer für das Fritzz absolut empfehlen.


----------



## CRacing (30. August 2017)

Danke für die Antworten.

Genau da liegt das Problem. Bis ca. 80kg funktionieren Standard Luft Dämpfer sehr gut! Ich liege aber mit Montur deutlich da drüber. Daher doch nun der Schritt Richtung Tuning.

Hat von euch jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht?

Habe nun von fahrrad-fahrwerk das Angebot eines "MST-Tunings" für 150,- oder beim Markus Klausmann "die Anpassung des Shimstack auf meine Wünsche" für 199,- €.

Wäre für Erfahrungsberichte sehr dankbar!

LG


----------



## python69 (8. September 2017)

Moin,

hat zufällig jemand schon den Test gemacht ob der BOS Kirk ins Fritzz passt?
Wenn ja welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (11. September 2017)

Kurze Info: ich hatte den Float X jetzt beim Markus Klausmann. Montags per DHL morgens los geschickt und Freitag Nachmittags den Dämpfer samt tuning und Service zurück erhalten. Also vom rein Zeitlichen her Mega! Die erste Ausfahrt in entsprechendem Terrain lässt leider noch ein bisschen auf sich warten. Wenn erwünscht versuche ich meine Erfahrungen zu beschreiben.


----------



## Alpensep (20. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,

weiß jemand zufällig ob ein Rock Shox Kage mit Stahlfeder ins Fritzz passt?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## python69 (20. September 2017)

Ich hab bis jetzt erst einen coil im Fritzz gesehen und das ist der dB coil il. In einem 20 Zoll.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem großen Spacer wird der Float X um einiges besser. (fahrfertig über 100 kg)

VG Matti


----------



## python69 (11. Oktober 2017)

M_Hautamaeki schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit dem großen Spacer wird der Float X um einiges besser. (fahrfertig über 100 kg)
> 
> VG Matti


Rauscht aber trotzdem noch durch. 
Hab meinen umbauen lassen von MST ist viel besser. Aber bei Sprüngen ins flat sagt er trotzdem "alter nimm ab" hab auch 105kg

Greetz


----------



## -multi- (20. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem die Frage ja immer wieder gestellt wird.
Ja es ist möglich einen Coil Dämpfer zu verbauen.
Ich habe in meinem 20Zoll Fritzz SL einen DB COIL IL mit VALT Feder.
Die Feder passt am Sattelrohr Knick vorbei und der Teller passt unten haargenau rein.
Bei der Demontage habe ich gesehen, dass der Teller ganz leichte Spuren am Lack hinterlassen hat.
Passt jetzt also .

Ich selbst habe 80Kg ohne Zubehör und habe seitdem keinerlei Probleme mit dem Hinterbau mehr.
Fahre jetzt die 550er Feder. Fahrwerk steht wesentlich höher im Federweg und ein Durchrauschen hatte
ich seit dem nur noch in Serfauss vom Hüttendach. Die Landung ist halt nicht gerade lang.

Wer also darüber nachdenkt, muss sich bewusst sein, dass der Einbau Abhängig der Rahmengröße und der
Fertigungstolleranzen ist. Also einfach ausprobieren. Wenn er passt, dann ist das Bike in einer anderen Liga.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Alpensep (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Martin,

danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Wir haben ja schon über die Kleinanzeigen geschrieben.

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich im Bikepark einen Fritzz-Fahrer getroffen der einen RockShox Kage RC eingebaut hatte.
Er meinte dass beim Einfedern der Ausgleichsbehälter minimal das Unterrohr berührt (Rahmengröße M / 18"). Bei Rahmengröße L /20" ist der Abstand etwas größer und sollte daher keine Gefahr darstellen.

Wie du schon sagst, scheint das größere Problem der Abstand zum Sattelrohr zu sein. Auch beim Kage berührt der Teller/Feder (unten) das Sattelrohr. Ob es bei CC und RS Unterschiede beim Feder/Teller Durchmesser gibt weiß ich leider auch nicht. Leichte Berührung wäre ja okay und beim Einfedern sollte sich der Abstand an der Stelle auch kaum ändern oder tendenziell ehr vergrößern. Und wenns nur um einen Millimeter geht kann man vielleicht auch minimal nachfeilen. An Feder und Teller wohlgemerkt 


Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## gelöschter User (6. November 2017)

HalloLeute,
Ich habe mir diese Thread durchgelesen , und da ist mir aufgefallen das der original verbaute Dämpfer in einem Fritzz SL 2015 nicht gut funktioniert.
Welche Alternativen kann ich verwenden? 
Ich hätte an einen Monarch Plus gedacht, benötige aber Hilfe welchen Tune er haben muss.
Der Hinterbau ist recht lineal.

Würde mich um Tipp und Hilfestellung freuen.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## python69 (6. November 2017)

Hallo Stephan, 
Selbst mit dem Monarch wird sich da nicht viel ändern. Tune benötigst wenn dann M/M.
Das beste ist du lässt den Dämpfer umbauen. Andere shims plus tuning. 
Oder gegen einen coil tauschen. Je nach Rahmengrösse.
Greetz


----------



## gelöschter User (6. November 2017)

Servus
Danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe jetzt sehr günstig einen Monarch plus bekommen, Tune ist M/L
Was heißt Dämpfer umbauen.
Auf H/M ?
Oder kann ich ihm so einbauen und fahren?
Ich habe mit Montur / Protektorwn so knapp 100kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (7. November 2017)

Hallo Stephan,
der Fox Float X funktioniert schon gut. Innerhalb eines Gewicht-Bereichs, der den Durchschnitts Deutschen trifft. Wenn du ein bisschen schwerer bist, dann ist er etwas überfordert. Ich habe meinen zum Marcus Klausmann geschickt und bin nun sehr zufrieden. Schön straff mit Reserven. Deutlich mehr Pop.
Der Monarch Plus ist da kaum anders. Damit wirst du kaum einen Unterschied merken, soweit ich mich informiert habe.


----------



## bikedreamer (11. November 2017)

Hallo, weiß jemand wo ich diese Plastikeinsätze herbekomme die im Rahmen stecken für die innen verlegten Züge, Google und Cube Homepage liefern da keine Infos. Sind die unbedingt erforderlich? Baue mir grad ein Fritzz auf.
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## gelöschter User (12. November 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> Hey Schoppi11,
> ja sowohl der "normale", als auch der mit Piggy / Ausgleichsbehälter (Plus) passt rein in 216x63.



Passt auch der Vivid Ciol rein?
Auch in Rahmenhöhe 16“?

Gruss


----------



## bikedreamer (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## bikedreamer (16. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal ein Kellerbild von meinem Fritzz, ist gerade fertig geworden mit einer brandneuen gx Eagle Gruppe


----------



## gelöschter User (16. Dezember 2017)

Wie funktioniert der Monarch bei dir?
Bei mir war er Zuwenig progressiv.

Habe jetzt einen Fox Float CTD der ist m.M besser fürs Fritzz


----------



## bikedreamer (16. Dezember 2017)

Aussagekräftige Angaben kann ich noch nicht machen, ich denke aber das es für mich passt, wenn nicht probiere ich mal die bottomless rings oder lass ihn sogar tunen, mal sehen wie sich die ersten Ausflüge ins Gelände so anfühlen. Auf der Straße wirkt es ganz vielversprechend


----------



## Dinner (20. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

ich baue mir gerade ein Fritzz auf mit 2016er Rahmen in 22 Zoll (91cm Schrittlänge - und ich will ein laufstabiles Bike, handlich genug wirds trotzdem sein).

Da ich mit Montur um die 95kg habe, wollte ich auch sehr gerne nen Coil reinbauen. Den RS Kage mit Standard Feder habe ich schon probiert, passt nicht. Ich werde jetzt mal testen, eine SLS Super Light für DHX2 (500er) in den Kage einzubauen. Der ist außen 6mm schlanker und ich hoffe, dass der lichte Innendurchmesser trotzdem groß genug ist. Hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen gemacht, also Dämpfer und Feder zu "mischen"? Kann das Nachteile haben? Ich mein, gleicher Hub, gleiche Länge, gleiche Härte --> Müsste dem Dämpfer innendrin doch egal sein, welche Marke auf der Feder um ihn rum draufsteht, oder?

Gruß Frank


----------



## bikedreamer (5. Januar 2018)

Es hat jetzt auch ne Variostütze bekommen und ich hab mal drei bottomless rings im Dämpfer verbaut und die Endprogression ist ordentlich, selbst bei 95 kg fahrfertig und 30% sag, 9 Ringe sind bei der Dämpferlänge ja erlaubt und bis jetzt merke ich keinen Nachteil beim Ansprechverhalten. Es sind also noch Reserven da falls es noch progressiver sein soll. Der Aufwand ist sehr klein und das Ergebnis echt gut und die Kosten waren auch erträglich.
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yin (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Frizzzer, ich bau mir auch ein 2015 27.5 Race auf & kurze Frage: Welches Pressfit Innenlager passt da  (Breite), weiß das jemand?
Hab den Rahmen leider net hier zum messen und wollte grade Teile bestellen, Dr. Google hat komischerweise auch nix gefunden .. lieben Dank


----------



## bikedreamer (11. Februar 2018)

Es ist ein bb92 Innenlager


----------



## Dinner (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo Yin,

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-cinch-press-fit-bb92-innenlager-41x92-mm-137279

Das Innenlager passt in den Rahmen und ins Innenlager passt z.B. eine e*13 oder Race Face Kurbel mit 30mm Achs-Durchmesser.

Gruß Frank


----------



## yin (11. Februar 2018)

Ah merci 
Hab auch grade gelernt daß BB92 Shimano Hollowtech und Sram GX NICHT zusammenpassen, d.h vorher entscheiden ... :-/


----------



## Dinner (16. Februar 2018)

So jetzt hab ich meinen Esel fertig, zumindest technisch läuft die Kiste. Das wichtigste fehlt allerdings noch: Die Aufkleber - die folgen aber bald.

Heute mal die erste Ausfahrt gemacht auf den Königstuhl.


----------



## Fabe1202 (25. Februar 2018)

bikedreamer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 675849



hallo bikedreamer, kannst du mir mal bitte ein paar infos bzgl Laufrad hinten liefern? Ist das das Originale und du hast einen passenden xd freilauf gefunden oder hast du neue Laufräder verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slope66 (7. März 2018)

Hallo,
möchte mein Fritzz auch mal zeigen.
Habe ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert.
Bin damit super zufrieden. Der Float x mit dem Vorsprung Corset ist ein richtig guter Dämpfer.


----------



## Dinner (8. März 2018)

Geiles Teil, top!
Ich finde, optisch macht es halt sehr viel aus, wenn die Felgen nicht einfach schwarz sind.


----------



## tom3012 (15. März 2018)

Hey leute....
Ich wollte mal hören wie ihr mit euren fritzz so zufrieden seid, was ihr schon für defekte hattet und was ihr verändert bzw verbessert habt.

Hier mein 2016er Race....


----------



## CRacing (16. März 2018)

Nach wie vor bin ich sehr zufrieden. Habe ein 2015er Race. Defekte? Nicht wirklich, normaler Verschleiß nur.
Verändert? Alles bis auf Rahmen, Kurbel und Dämpfer.


----------



## tom3012 (16. März 2018)

Zeig mal her das Teil  

Bei mir is auch fast nix mehr original. 
Ich bin aber auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Fritzz


----------



## slope66 (16. März 2018)

Bin auch top zufrieden.
Original ist mittlerweile nicht mehr viel.
Bremsen, Vorbau, Lenker, Schaltung und Laufräder wurden geändert.
Dämpfer wurde mit Vorsprung corset getunt.

VG


----------



## Fabe1202 (1. Mai 2018)

Meins, mittlerweile nicht mehr viel Original. Stahlfederdämpfer soll noch folgen. Bremsenupgrade ist bestellt, die jetzigen sind eh platt. Beläge und Scheiben.


----------



## Dinner (9. Mai 2018)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Lager/Schrauben/Bolzen für den Hinterbau eines 2016er Fritzz bestellen kann? Habe im Internet einen Lagersatz bestellt, bei dem "für Stereo/Fritzz" dabei stand, aber leider passt das nicht. War wohl für das ältere 26"-Fritzz.
Gibts irgendwo noch ne Explosionszeichnung/Liste, auf der man genau sieht, welches Teil wohin kommt und wie es aussieht?
Konkret geht es übrigens um das Lager im Drehpunkt von Umlenkhebel am Sitzrohr.

Danke schonmal
Gruß Frank


----------



## tom3012 (9. Mai 2018)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Dinner (9. Mai 2018)

Von Cube Tech Support habe ich gerade folgende Nachricht erhalten:

In unseren Fritzz 180 HPA (2016) Modellen haben wir folgende Lager verbaut.

Hauptlager:*Artikelnummer #10527*
Umlenkhebel Rahmen:*Artikelnummer #10529*
Horstlink Set:*Artikelnummer #10321*
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe:*Artikelnummer #10533*
Umlenkhebel Dämpfer:*Artikelnummer #10534*
Umlenkhebel Dämpfer Rahmen:*Artikelnummer # 10539*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom3012 (9. Mai 2018)

Super.... Danke


----------



## Bollock1 (15. Mai 2018)

Zu kaufen gibt's die Cube Lagersätze günstig bei bike-discount.de.
Die haben mich auch gut beraten welchen Lagersatz ich brauche (für Fritzz 2014).


----------



## Wozee (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich überlege zur Zeit, ob in den Rahmen ein Flaschenhalter passt um so eine Werkzeugdose darin mitzunehmen. Und wenn ja ob da auch eine große Flasche/Dose rein passt.

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ja, fahre auch mit Flasche auf meinen Fritzz Tourenfully. GGf. den Dämpferremote anders verlegen.

MfG


----------



## iamarno (5. Juli 2018)

Hi zusammen,
ich möchte mein Fritzz Race von 2x10 auf 1x12 umbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen welcher XD Freilauf auf die Cube Nabe passt?
Danke!


----------



## YoEddy (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein 2016 er Fritzz race. 
Ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll, aber das verschraubte Ausfallende an der Seite vom Schaltwerk bewegt sich ( und macht Knack-Geräusche) wenn man am Hinterrad hin und her bewegt
Lager am Hinterrad sind getauscht und spielfrei.
Die Schraube am Ausfallende habe ich angezogen und mit locktite gesichert.
Kennt ihr das Problem?


----------



## Fabe1202 (21. Juli 2018)

iamarno schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich möchte mein Fritzz Race von 2x10 auf 1x12 umbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen welcher XD Freilauf auf die Cube Nabe passt?
> Danke!




Keiner. Du brauchst ein neues Laufrad.


Ich überlege im Moment mich von meinem bike zu trennen. Falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## extreme12 (18. November 2019)

CRacing schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren, als den Fox Float CTD. Rein passen wird ja der RC3 Plus recht gut. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Tune -> M/M oder lieber was anderes beim Fritzz?


Mst hat ein tune empfohlen. M/L für den debonair


----------



## BlackforestFR (19. April 2020)

Hi zusammen,
weiß jemand zufällig was das für Kabelführungen/Kabelbefestigungen sind, die am Fritzz SL zur Aufnahme von 3 Leitungen verwendet werden? Anbei ein Bild vom 2016er-Modell.
Danke schonmal??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exsmoke (20. April 2020)

Das sind Kunststoffflaschen und da sind nur 2 Kabel mit an den Rahmen geschraubt.


----------



## BlackforestFR (20. April 2020)

Was kann ich mir unter Kunststofflaschen vorstellen? Nicht ganz, an der oberen der von mir markierten Schraube sind drei befestigt: Kabel/Zug für die Reverb, HR-Bremsleitung und der Zug vom Float X-Remote. Mir sieht das irgendwie nach einer mehrteiligen Halterung aus.


----------



## Alpensep (20. April 2020)

BlackforestFR schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> weiß jemand zufällig was das für Kabelführungen/Kabelbefestigungen sind, die am Fritzz SL zur Aufnahme von 3 Leitungen verwendet werden? Anbei ein Bild vom 2016er-Modell.
> Danke schonmal??



Hi Blackforest, 
du meinst wahrscheinlich diese Teile:





						Cube Kabelführung ohne Schrauben 4er Set kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Zugführungen für die Montage von Bremsleitungen und Schaltzügen am Rahmen. Verwendbar für eine oder zwei Leitungen.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Die Einzelteile lassen sich dann unterschiedlich miteinander kombinieren. 

Hoff das hilft dir weiter. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. April 2020)

@BlackforestFR 
Nein, es sind diese Kabelführer: LINK
Allerdings wurden beim SL (wegen der Remote für den FloatX), *zwei *Kabelfüher übereinander geschraubt....?
Für die Dämpfer-Ansteuerung, kannst diese Solo-Version nehmen: LINK


----------



## BlackforestFR (20. April 2020)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @BlackforestFR
> Nein, es sind diese Kabelführer: LINK
> Allerdings wurden beim SL (wegen der Remote für den FloatX), *zwei *Kabelfüher übereinander geschraubt....?
> Für die Dämpfer-Ansteuerung, kannst diese Solo-Version nehmen: LINK



Ja genau, das schaut doch gut aus. Auf dem Bild hat man schon gesehen, dass da zwei Führungen übereinander geschraubt sind ?.
Super, vielen Dank @Black-Falcon


----------



## Lufux95 (21. September 2020)

Servus, suche ein Cube Fritzz Sl in 20 zoll BJ 2015/2016. Grober Umkreis 95444. Vill kann mir ja hier jmd bei meiner Suche helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

